#ubuntustudio 2010-01-25
<damo22> anyone here?
<damo22> i have a midi controller with built in patch selector, what program can i use to load different sounds using my controller?
<tucemiux> mmm...
<tucemiux> mixxx might work
<damo22> basically i want to create a laptop dedicated to playing live
<tucemiux> damo22, sounds like you want to use mixxx
<damo22> like can i use my selector to load different sf2s?
<tucemiux> damo22, if you go to mixxx right now i'm talking to a developer, if they dont currently support your controller you can actually request for support to be added
<damo22> ok
<tucemiux> #mixxx
<damo22>  i dont think mixxx is what im looking for, im not a dj looking to beatmatch... i am searching for a program that will let me use extra features of my midi controller to load synths
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-26
<N9> Hmm...
<N9> I'm guessing I'm in the right place
<mediaprodigy> Question: Is ubuntustudio a complete OS installation? I currently have Ubuntu installed but just learned about UbuntuStudio, how can I get this on my box.
<tarzeau_> hello
<mediaprodigy> sup
<rlameiro> hi M00R1Z
<rlameiro> oops, tab wrong
<rlameiro> hi mediaprodigy
<rlameiro> :D
<mediaprodigy> hello rlameiro
<mediaprodigy> what's up
<rlameiro> nothing special
<mediaprodigy> Question: Is ubuntustudio an os? If I already have ubuntu installed do I have to format my installation and reinstall? Are there any advantages in a fresh install if it is an os?
<rootUser_> Hello people, I can't hear my microphone directly in my speakers, someone knows why?
<rlameiro> rootUser_: maybe the mic is not routed to your speakers..
<rlameiro> or you dont have monitor enables
<rootUser_> rlameiro,  how can i route?
<rlameiro> but why would you want that?
<rlameiro> to have feedback?
<rootUser_> rlameiro, to hear mi microphone or my guitar in realtime
<rootUser_> rlameiro, i have a notebook with a onboard sound card, is just for study
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> go to the pulseaudio settings
<mediaprodigy> Question: I want to code ROR in ubuntu and also create music which ubuntustudio is great for.. would it best to reinstall ubuntustudio than just ubuntu and would that take away anything from working in ROR. anythoughts?
<rlameiro> rootUser_: better click the right button on top of the little speaker
<rlameiro> and sound preferences
<rootUser_> and them?
<mediaprodigy> And yes I am reading up on ubuntustudio.org and its forums/ documentation
<rlameiro> rootUser_: enable the mic in
<rlameiro> or use jack and then connect the in to the system out
<rlameiro> rootUser_: I am really sorry, but i have to leave, i need to give lessosns
<rlameiro> people here can help
 * rlameiro AFK
<rootUser_> rlameiro, thanks for all
<mediaprodigy> 1 day 23 hours for an installation.. omg
<marsilainen> ?
<marsilainen> sounds more like gentoo than ubuntu :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-27
<redwoodsound> hello all im having a problem with ubuntu studio 9.10  about half of the times i put the computer to sleep/suspend/hibernate/screensaver it freezes when i wake it or move the mouse hit keyboard etc.  Then i have to actually hold the power button in to shut it off
<holstein> wow
<holstein> laptop i assume?
<holstein> i guess not hibernating and disableing the screen saver is not an option?
<holstein> :)
<redwoodsound> no desktop
<holstein> hmm
<redwoodsound> well i like those feature
<redwoodsound> s
<holstein> i dont sleep on my desktop
<holstein> so i dont know if i can be much help
<holstein> have you tried other kernels?
<redwoodsound> i dont want to have to shut my computer off everythime im done with it and i dont want it running full blast when im not using it
<redwoodsound> no
<holstein> are you using an RT kernel?
<redwoodsound> ??
<redwoodsound> how do i tell?
<holstein> run uname -a
<holstein> if you did an ubuntu studio install
<holstein> you probably have an RT kernel by default
<holstein> if your not doing any audio stuff on there, or anything with jack much
<holstein> you probably could get by using a generic kernel
<holstein> just fine
<redwoodsound> one min
<holstein> either way, i think it would be a good test to try either running a non-real-time kernel
<holstein> or boot up into a differnet one
<holstein> see if you get the same behavior
<redwoodsound> 2.6.31-9-rt x86_64
<holstein> yup
<redwoodsound> i dont know how to do that
<holstein> thats got my vote
<holstein> i bet the RT kernel is keeping you from sleeping and all that
<holstein> BUT, im not sure
<redwoodsound> so what is my game plan?
<holstein> well, you could wait, or ask around a bit more
<holstein> see if anyone has experience
<holstein> OR
<holstein> just try to install linux-generic
<holstein> and boot into that kernel
<redwoodsound> so do i have to uninstall the kernel i have?
<holstein> no
<holstein> not at all
<holstein> you do want to check out grub 2 settings though
<holstein> ubottu: grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<redwoodsound> i dont have much hdd space right now
<holstein> not much space needed really
<holstein> you just need to make sure grub is not hiding from you when you boot
<holstein> and you can tell grub to give you more time to choose a kernel/os
<redwoodsound> more time would be sweet
<holstein> you do sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<holstein> and after you restart
<redwoodsound> or even waiting till i explicity tell it what to boot
<holstein> you'll see *probably* 4 or 5 lines
<holstein> 2 generic kernels
<holstein> and 2 RT kernels
<holstein> and memtest
<holstein> something like that
<redwoodsound> will that new kernel be able to use all the programs i have installed or will that create conflicts?
<holstein> with one of each other the kernel entries being recovery
<holstein> well, i can't say for sure
<redwoodsound> so what it the difference between and rt kernel and generic?
<holstein> BUT usually its the RT kernels that cause conflicts
<holstein> :)
<redwoodsound> dang
<holstein> the difference is that the RT kernel allows jack and other software to access the hardware
<holstein> at lower latencies
<holstein> without being interupted
<redwoodsound> i want to run 64bit  could that be the problem too? and if i go to generic kernel im assuming thats gonna be 32 bit?
<holstein> basically giving audio apps the highest priority
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> yup
<redwoodsound> well im trying to produce music with this computer
<holstein> that could defintely be it
<Blank__> i'd go 32 bit just for compatibility reasons
<holstein> i could be way off base here
<holstein> BUT, that RT-64 could be keeping the sleep and everything from happening
<redwoodsound> hmm
<holstein> if i were you, i would take the path of least resistance
<redwoodsound> well   it happens, but when i wake the computer it freezes
<holstein> disable the screen saver
<holstein> shutdown, and restart :)
<holstein> thats how i roll :)
<redwoodsound> also   if i dont logout first and then shut down the computer freezes,    just remembered that
<holstein> it wont hurt anything to try the generic kernel
<Blank__> hmm, could be an ACPI problem?
<Blank__> or perhaps something not halting properly
<redwoodsound> i got a 1 gig video card
<redwoodsound> read somewhere it could be the propriatry drivers doing it but have no way of knowing but havnt been able to fine much more on it
<redwoodsound> find
<holstein> well, thats plausible too
<holstein> especially on the 64 bit version
<holstein> from what ive read
<holstein> even though, 64bit support is getting better all the time
<redwoodsound> but no one is answering me in the #ati or  #ubuntu room
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> where are you?
<redwoodsound> like location?
<holstein> you could look for a loco ubuntu channel
<holstein> #ubuntu-us-where-ever
<holstein> or -uk*
<holstein> those are usually small and friendlier
<redwoodsound> loco?  i dont understand?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<holstein> local teams
<holstein> usually state by state in the US
<holstein> there is an #ubuntu-uk
<redwoodsound> ahh  ic
<holstein> what graphics card is it redwoodsound?
<holstein> i suppose you could try forceing vesa
<holstein> use the vesa driver
<holstein> for the graphics
<redwoodsound> ati 4670
<holstein> and see if you can sleep and resume
<redwoodsound> vesa?   is that xorg driver?
<holstein> i think that would remove the proprietary graphics driver from the equasion
<holstein> you could do that from a live CD
<holstein> i think you do F4 at the live CD promt screen
<holstein> and pick safe graphics
<holstein> you could try sleep from that
<holstein> you could try the 32 and 64 bit live CD's that way
<redwoodsound> well hmm   i dont think ubuntu studio has a live version on it
<holstein> nope
<holstein> that will eliminate the RT kernel from the equasion too though :)
<redwoodsound> dont recall seeing one
<redwoodsound> do i should download it  and try
<holstein> and you wont have to do anything to your system at all
<holstein> that would be pretty easy
<holstein> you could get the 64 and 32 bit live CD's
<redwoodsound> yuppers
<holstein> boot them normally
<holstein> that will tell you if its the kernel
<holstein> then, if its still F'd
<holstein> you can do that safe graphics thing
<holstein> and that will tell you if its the ati driver
<holstein> not too bad
<holstein> :)
<holstein> you wont have to sudo apt-anything
<redwoodsound> yeah   i really want to use the features of the 64 bit and graphics card so   i guesss that would be the easiet way of narrowing it down
<redwoodsound> thanks for the help
<holstein> good luck
<holstein> let us know how it goes
<redwoodsound> fo sho
<redwoodsound> viva!  open source
<redwoodsound> katch ya later holstein thanx again
<tomkat> does anybody run SB Audigy 4 soundcard?
<tomkat> i'm having all sorts of trouble with my software..often i cant hear any audio, and often the programs close suddenly
<tomkat> is my audigy 4 to blame?
<orl_> Hello.
<orl_> I'm trying to install UbuntuStudio on a Mac Intel, but it ain't working.
<orl_> It just doesn't boot.
<orl_> I've managed installing a Debian squeeze on it without any problem.
<orl_> But I cannot get UbuntuStudio working.
<orl_> Using the very same procedure (with lilo, gptsync, and so on).
<orl_> Any help appreciated.
<marsilainen> orl_: have you tried installing standard ubuntu on that machine?
<marsilainen> orl_: I would expect ubuntu to behave the same as ubuntu studio for that (probably)
<marsilainen> orl_: have you looked at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046568
<marsilainen> orl_: I would imagine that info should also be applicable to ubuntu studio
<orl_> marsilainen: for Ubuntu vs. ubuntu Studio, it should the very same thing.
<orl_> I'm looking at your link
<orl_> OK, it's not exactly that: I installed, but Ubuntu won't boot / says "no bootable devices" / has a blinking cursor!
<orl_> But could come from there.
<marsilainen> orl_: it sounds like maybe an issue with grub then
<marsilainen> but I'm not certain
<orl_> No I use Lilo.
<orl_> Grub didn't work, but it was quite predicable.
<marsilainen> ok, then, maybe with that
<orl_> So, I turned to Lilo.
<orl_> after running gptsync.
<orl_> See here:http://wiki.debian.org/MacBook
<marsilainen> I've never had a mac, so I don't really know
<orl_> Yeah, it's quite new to me too.
<marsilainen> you could try asking in #ubuntu, there will be more people there who understand about getting ubuntu working on mac hardware
<orl_> i'm currently trying!
<orl_> nobody seems to know.
<marsilainen> orl_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767677
<marsilainen> orl_: that link seems to describe your problem and how to work around it I think?
<orl_> I actually was reading it.
<orl_> Not sure it does.
<orl_> Actually, I can't use grub (it fails)
<orl_> But I'm going to check further
<orl_> Not the same... Argh
<marsilainen> well, the symptoms sounded remarkably similar, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's the same root cause
<marsilainen> and so I'd say it's still worth trying the steps it suggests there
<orl_> Yes, symptoms are similar, and I think the cause is the same.
<orl_> but, as I can get grub working on that machine (grub 2 I mean)
<orl_> I just try to transpose this for lilo !
<marsilainen> sure, try powering down and booting a few times
<marsilainen> and if that doesn't work, then try to reinstall lilo
<marsilainen> maybe it works
<orl_> Yep.
<orl_> Gooing to check.
<orl_> it looks like the very saùme
<orl_> the way it freezes is not the same each time!
<orl_> Rebooting several times doesn't seem to work.
<orl_> Got to check with Lilo reinstall.
<orl_> not sure it works though.
<orl_> There's something weird diefferent from Debian to Ubuntu:
<orl_> When running gtpsync (tool to scynchronize GPT and MBR)
<orl_> with Debian gtpsync finds something to change
<orl_> With ubuntu it doesn't.
<orl_> not easy....
<orl_> OK.
<orl_> Cannot get it working.
<orl_> I guess I'm going to get back to Debian.
<orl_> Sad...
<marsilainen> orl_: I'm sure it can be made to work...
<orl_> yes.
<marsilainen> perhaps post your problems on the ubuntu forums?
<orl_> (actually I'm much more a Debianist than a Ubuntu-user,but it's for someone else, and I found it more easy)
<marsilainen> yeah, ubuntu is definitely easier to use
<orl_> not to use, I would say
<marsilainen> and for music production etc, ubuntu studio is great
<orl_> to setup and update, yes, probably
<orl_> sure.
<marsilainen> I think that there is 'studio64' right? I think that's a debian based music distro
<marsilainen> if you wanted to try that
<orl_> It's nto ery uptodate.
<marsilainen> ah, I see
<orl_> I usually prefer using Debian squeeze and patching kernel myself.
<marsilainen> it's years since I tried studio64
<orl_> But the Nvidia card in the Mac Intel (9400) is not supported by the free driver
<marsilainen> I see
<orl_> I'm trying to fix this using Mond Recovery!
<orl_> not sure I will get anything, but....
<orl_> OK, no keyboard detected!
<marsilainen> :/
<orl_> back to Debian!
<marsilainen> orl_: to be honest, if I wanted to install ubuntu on that machine I would install from the normal ubuntu live cd
<marsilainen> and then follow the instructions to install the various ubuntu studio packages
<marsilainen> so you end up with the same system in the end
<marsilainen> but you'll be following a more usual path for installing ubuntu on the mac
<marsilainen> orl_: so, in other words, I would install vanilla ubuntu and then use instructions from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<orl_> yes, that's waht I was thinking.
<orl_> But, actually, this problem seems to be an ubuntu one!
<orl_> OK, I'm going to try, though.
<mediaprodigy> These configuration are required for access to raw1394 without being root. This may cause some security problems if you are using IEEE1394 for other than hard disk, camera or sound card connections, e.g. networking.
<mediaprodigy> can someone explain this ^^^^^
<holstein> hey mediaprodigy
<holstein> you got a firewire audio device?
<mediaprodigy> no
<holstein> you dont need to worry about it then
<mediaprodigy> holstein: i do not have any devices right now
<holstein> i have a presonus firepod
<mediaprodigy> holstein: what does it mean?
<holstein> i usually run sudo qjackctl
<holstein> at some point in my diagnastics
<holstein> so check for such problems
<holstein> and daignose them, so that i dont need to sudo run anything
<mediaprodigy> I am very very new to ubuntu much less ubuntustudio... why do you run that?
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> well, jack audio connection kit..
<holstein> needs to access my firewire audio device
<holstein> to do its thing routing signals in and out
<holstein> AND, in order to get jack sorted out
<mediaprodigy> my concern is the security issues
<holstein> at first i run sudo to check for permissions
<holstein> there could be security issues
<holstein> i forget what they are
<holstein> with firewire devices getting access or allowing access
<holstein> to sensitivedata
<mediaprodigy> how can i stay on top of this?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you dont have a firewire device
<holstein> so you havent side stepped any defaults
<holstein> you dont need to worry about it until you get a firewire audio device
<mediaprodigy> no i had ubuntu and installed ubuntustudio.
<holstein> then you can decide
<holstein> yup
<mediaprodigy> I am not going through the following
<mediaprodigy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<holstein> its still not set up unless you changed permissions
<holstein> even then, i wouldnt worry about it
<mediaprodigy> that wording is mentioned before making changes in video configs
<holstein> im pretty sure..
<holstein> if you have a firewire netorking scenario
<holstein> that is when it gets to be an issue
<holstein> and that why its not set up 'open' by default
<mediaprodigy> how do you handle security issues..
<mediaprodigy> and how do you know that they are prevalent..
<mediaprodigy> is there an app for that?
<holstein> do you have a firewire network device?
<marsilainen> mediaprodigy: you don't need to make those settings changes if you don't have a firewire audio device
<marsilainen> mediaprodigy: so therefore there are no security issues
<holstein> mediaprodigy: do you have any firewire devices?
<mediaprodigy> i have a firewire external harddrive
<mediaprodigy> what kind of security issues are we talking about?
<holstein> so like marsilainen says, your fine
<holstein> we are talking about a firewire network device getting elevated 'root' privalages
<mediaprodigy> well that is good to know.. althought I still feel somewhat lost on this issue
<holstein> root acces to your machine
<holstein> that would be a concern
<mediaprodigy> why would that be bad.. can you give a scenario
<holstein> hmmm...
<mediaprodigy> i understand the basic concept but we are talking about a music device having admin rights right
<mediaprodigy> having access to root
<holstein> your sharing information on a network
<holstein> and a net attached device accessing your machine via the firewire network device
<holstein> requests to change, edit, or view something it shouldnt
<holstein> since the device has root access
<holstein> that can happen
<mediaprodigy> it is another method for someone to gain access to your information or change something on your system
<holstein> in this example, nothing malicious is intended
<mediaprodigy> understood..
<holstein> this could be your Ustuiod box, and a windows box
<holstein> somehting like that
<mediaprodigy> how do you maintain current on any security issues that are there.. is there an app, a command.. I am making all the changes for ubuntu studio that are in this page  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=linkto%3A%22Ubuntu+Studio+Upgrade+from+Ubuntu%22
<holstein> not sure i understand the question
<holstein> pretty much...
<holstein> unless you have elevated the privalages to accomodate a firewire device
<holstein> while using...
<mediaprodigy> I am making all the changes in that page, I am concerned that I do not understand the complexity (yet) of my changes.. what tools are available to keep track of security issues on an ubuntustudio installation
<holstein> another firewire device with networking, you have nothing to worry about
<mediaprodigy> would a firewire harddrive fall into this catagory?
<holstein> is you firewire HD networked somehow?
<holstein> hardwired to your network
<mediaprodigy> no just connected to my box
<holstein> and your firewire port somehow?
<holstein> then your fine
<mediaprodigy> well not yet.. but it might be in the future
<mediaprodigy> i see...
<mediaprodigy> holstein: marsilainen: thanks
<holstein> :)
<mediaprodigy> :)
<marsilainen> :)
<holstein> also, #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> :)
<mediaprodigy> Help: I do not know what ubuntustudio installs but my machine is freezing every few minutes
<mediaprodigy> i have not had this issue since i had ubuntu restricted extras..
<mediaprodigy> and adobe flash installed.. any thoughts
<holstein> 64bit?
<mediaprodigy> no
<holstein> hmm
<mediaprodigy> its horrible..
<holstein> can you open a terminal and type uname -a
<mediaprodigy> ok
<mediaprodigy> Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i assume this is after a restart?
<holstein> it just starts freezing right off?
<mediaprodigy> i just restarted
<holstein> or is it after running something?
<mediaprodigy> terminal firefox chatzilla
<mediaprodigy> evolution mail
<mediaprodigy> but i noticed that flash is working in firefox..
<mediaprodigy> so i am thinking restricted extras has been installed
<holstein> that should be fine though
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i would suggest trying to find what is triggering it
<holstein> i hate to say restart
<holstein> BUT, if you would restart
<mediaprodigy> and run one app at a time...
<holstein> then, open say firefox
<holstein> and see if that is causing it
<holstein> you can open a terminal and run firefox
<holstein> and usually you get messages in there
<holstein> if something is going on
<mediaprodigy> humm... i did not know this
<mediaprodigy> can you send the command
<holstein> just firefox
<holstein> if you just start typing firefox, say fir, and hit tab
<holstein> the command will be auto-completed
<holstein> if you just type f and hit tab
<holstein> you will be given all the commands that can be ran that start with 'f'
<holstein> that might help you pinpoint what app is causing the trouble
<mediaprodigy> so i do nto getit
<mediaprodigy> i type in firefox and firefox opens
<holstein> i would say its firefox or evolution
<holstein> no, in the terminal
<mediaprodigy> then i surf firefox and any errors show up in the terminal
<mediaprodigy> i opened the terminal typed fir hit tab
<mediaprodigy> it autofilled with firefox hit enter
<holstein> yup
<holstein> in theory
<mediaprodigy> and the browser opened.. but i did not see any errors
<mediaprodigy> or extra command
<mediaprodigy> s*
<holstein> that should help you troubleshoot
<holstein> same deal with evolution
<holstein> its hard to find the trigger
<holstein> and it could be something with gnome
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> i have read that the gnome network manager or applet can cause issues
<holstein> although, it does not for me
<mediaprodigy> cool
<mediaprodigy> well i appreciate teh help
<holstein> let me know how it goes :)
<holstein> i'll do what i can
<marsilainen> mediaprodigy: if your machine is hanging, then I would have a look in your /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<marsilainen> see if there is anything of interest there
<marsilainen> you can use something like:    tail -200 /var/log/messages     to get it to show the last 200 lines of that file
<holstein> even better marsilainen :)
<marsilainen> when it hangs, do you see anything like the hard disk light on constantly or anything like that?
<marsilainen> oops
<marsilainen> he tried to paste me the contents of one of those files in privmsg
<marsilainen> mediaprodigy: don't just paste output like that :p
<marsilainen> freenode threw you off because of it :p
<mediaprodigy> oh sorry
<marsilainen> if you have lots of output to show us, then put it on http://www.pastebin.com
<marsilainen> and then give us a link to that
<mediaprodigy> http://pastebin.com/d1359eca3
<mediaprodigy> ill brb
 * holstein never installs that ubuntu-desktop package
<holstein> i only get the audio apps and the RT kernel
<marsilainen> yeah, me too
<holstein> i might be jumping to a conclusion, but i think i would run sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop
<marsilainen> mediaprodigy: sorry, nothing looking unusual in that output to me
<mediaprodigy> i will get this output next time it happens before i open anything
<mediaprodigy> and save it.
<mediaprodigy> what was the command again
<mediaprodigy> tail -200 /var/log/messages
<mediaprodigy> is that right
<marsilainen> yeah
<marsilainen> 'tail' outputs the lines at the end of a file, '-200' tells it how many lines at the end to output
<marsilainen> because /var/log/messages can get very big
<marsilainen> mediaprodigy: if it happens again, try to take notice of whether the hard disk light is on, or network lights or anything like that
<marsilainen> if a machine hangs up a lot I often find that it's related to IO of some sort
<mediaprodigy> i will..
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-29
<t_dsunn> hi everyone, new to freenode...any good channels for discussing chiptune music/tracker-style music software?
<amstan> and he left..
<amstan> sigh..
<amstan> irc should force ppl to stay at least 30 min
<tucemiux> LoL
<tucemiux> this room has very little participation, only holstein logs in
<Thy_> hello, is UbuntuStudio 9.10 faster than 8.04 ? (because I run on a celeron 700, so speed is .... essential) I don't care about boot time, just cpu usage
<Tokes> Hi
<Tokes> Could someone help me install something
<Tokes> I'm trying to install flash player and I have the tar.gz but I don't know what to do with it
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-30
<Mediaprodigy> Question: I need help, Ardour says it can not start JACK.. does anyone have any insight into this?
<ScottL_> Mediaprodigy, can you start JACK before starting Ardour?
<ScottL_> either using qjackctl from the menu or typing jackd in a terminal?
<Mediaprodigy> ScottL: I will try
<Mediaprodigy> ScottL: typing jackd in the terminal gives me a long list of possible command
<Mediaprodigy> s*
<ScottL_> have you ever gotten JACK running before?
<ScottL_> if not try running qjackctl from the menu    ubuntu studio icon -> audio/video -> audio -> jack control
<ScottL_> and you will probably need to set it up; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<Mediaprodigy> this is the first time that i ever use Ardour
<ScottL_> you can also use audacity which has a lower learning curve
<Mediaprodigy> i am trying to get a project done.. which is time sensitive.. do you recommend starting with Audacity... vs Ardour.. i am new to UbuntuStudio as well
<Mediaprodigy> but i am proficient with teh computers
<ScottL_> yeah, I would really suggest using Audacity then as Ardour is fairly complicated
<ScottL_> unfortunately I am not very knowledgeable about Audacity
<Mediaprodigy> well that is great.
<Mediaprodigy> jk
<Mediaprodigy> ScottL: thank you
<ScottL_> however, here is a tutorial for Audacity:  http://audacity.sourceforge.net/manual-1.2/tutorials.html
<Mediaprodigy> :)
<Mediaprodigy> Ok, looks like I will be doing some reading..
<ScottL_> from what i've seen it looks pretty straightforward (the manual, I mean)
<Mediaprodigy> ScottL: my first project is pretty straight forward.. taking a pre-existing song.. putting new vocals on it.
<ScottL_> oh good, that should be fairly straight forward
<ScottL_> import your song:   http://audacity.sourceforge.net/manual-1.2/tutorial_basics_3.html
<ScottL_> record new vocals:  http://audacity.sourceforge.net/manual-1.2/tutorial_basics_4.html
<Mediaprodigy> nice: this is going to be good help.. hope that i can move up to Ardour..
<ScottL_> Ardour is very powerful but does have a learning curve as I mentioned...really amazing piece of open source software
<Mediaprodigy> i do not want the vocals to not have any depth..
<ScottL_> adding 25 milliseconds (I think) of delay can fatten up vocals, but I'm not really a mixer or mastering type of guy
<Guest8455> I am trying to get Ubuntu 9.10 to use my wireless card. How do I enable the wireless interface?
<ScottL> network manager is not installed by default on Ubuntu Studio
<ScottL> that at least is my understanding
<ScottL> you may install it and use it though (it is even included on the Ubuntu Studio disk - just not installed)
<Guest8455> do I install that via the Ubuntu software center?
<ScottL> I believe you can Guest8455
<Guest8455> thanks!
<ScottL> I found it in the software center searching for network manager...good luck!
<Guest8455> thanks
<Mediaprodigy> Can someone help me, I am using Audacity and it tells me that FFmpeg was not found, going to terminal and typing FFmpeg returns the version currently installed.. what am i doing wrong?
<ScottL> Mediaprodigy, are you trying to import a file into Audacity?
<Mediaprodigy> Yes
<Mediaprodigy> hey ScottL: that is what I am trying to do..
<Mediaprodigy> Was about to start meh project
<ScottL> mp3?
<ScottL> Mediaprodigy, I believe that Audacity might be trying to use ffmpeg to convert the file, but it might be that the version of Audacity was built against ffmpeg
<ScottL> again, i don't really use Audacity so I'm guessing
<ScottL> you might try downloading Sound Coverter using software center and perhaps convert to an .ogg file which Audacity shouldn't have any trouble with
<ScottL> but i'm just guessing though, but it's what I would try
<Mediaprodigy> ..
<Mediaprodigy> ScottL: I am going to try that.. does that not come with ubuntustudio standard?
<ScottL> sound converter? hmmm, i'm guessing not
<Mediaprodigy> I am converting the sound.
#ubuntustudio 2010-01-31
<flexible> hey, i just installed ubuntustudio, and audio software does not appear to be working... i suspect it cant seem to connect to a jack server, even the jack client cant connect to a server
<ScottL> flexible: in a terminal can you type "jackd" (without the quotes, of course) and tell us what it says
<flexible> prints the instructions on using jackd
<flexible> @ ScottL
<fismoll8> is there anyone here who is using ubuntu studio or music software on ubuntu. If so, how are ardour and rosegarden, compared with logic studio and other similar audio apps
<Laserpithium> Hello, I try to make work one M-Studio Fast Track Ultra 8R, without any success
<Laserpithium> I ma using Ubuntu studio 9.10
<Laserpithium> I did a lot of search on the internet today, and I recompiled the kernel after pathing it, no success
<Laserpithium> somebody has an idea ?
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-24
<deathguppie> so after having gotten my sound problem figured out..
<deathguppie> I can't seem to figure out how to use plugins/effexts in ardour because the online manual and the application don't work the same way.
<ScottL> deathguppie, do you know what the mixer in ardour is?
<ScottL> deathguppie, and which online manual are you using?  there may be a better (or more current) one
<ScottL> deathguppie, this is a good page from a new ardour manual that shows plugins in ardour: http://en.flossmanuals.net/Ardour/UsingPlugIns
<Submarine> Hi there.
<Submarine> I'm running vanilla Ubuntu 10.10 with the -studio packages added on top + a lowlatency kernel
<Submarine> any indication as to how to reduce XRUNs?
<ScottL> Submarine, have you tried adjusting the JACK settings? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<ScottL> it also depends on your hardware as well
<Submarine> mmh
<Submarine> playback on internal Intel i8x0
<Submarine> recording on external USB card
<gordonjcp> Submarine: don't do that, then
<gordonjcp> you can't (reliably) mix cards in jack
<Submarine> aaah, -S !
<Submarine> gordonjcp: I cannot do otherwise easily.
<gordonjcp> use alsa_in or alsa_out then
<Submarine> uh?
<gordonjcp> set up jack to play and record on one card, and use alsa_in to create another set of inputs
<Submarine> I think I'm getting lost here.
<gordonjcp> you can run another program that will give you a set of jack ports and connect to a physical soundcard
<gordonjcp> the problem is, if you are trying to capture and play back on different interfaces the timing between the two cards gets a bit squiffy after a while, because they're not clocked at exactly the same rate
<Submarine> mmh
<Submarine> also something: I have the impressions things go better with 48 kHz
<Submarine> perhaps it's due to the fact that 48 is a multiple of 1 kHz, which is the USB freq
<paultag> Submarine: but data exchange does not take an even cycle
<paultag> Submarine: so, it becomes a packing problem anyway. It's just placebo effect
<paultag> Submarine: and 48 is not a multiple of 1 kHz, you might be thinking divisor or factor
<paultag> which I don't get frankly -- 1024 / 48 = 21.3
<Submarine> paultag: 48 kHz = 48 x 1 kHz
<Submarine> so it means exactly 48 samples per USB cycle
<Submarine> IF the sound card synchs its clock to the USB bus (which I don't know whether it does)
<paultag> Submarine: ah, I see what you're saying
<paultag> Submarine: it's digital
<Submarine> then it means always the same isochronous payload per USB cycle
<paultag> Submarine: so packets don't take the one cycle
<Submarine> uh?
<paultag> Submarine: e.g. word size is dynamic iirc
<Submarine> word size?
<paultag> Submarine: size of the data being transfered
<Submarine> in the USB protocols, isochronous endpoints (those used for e.g. sound cards) need some kind of pre-reservation
<Submarine> basically, the operating system needs to allocate a certain portion of the 1 ms cycle for such or such type of isochronous payload
<paultag> Submarine: it does not matter
<paultag> Submarine: USB protocol is not suited for this sort of work -- and the data burst is not consistant from second to second
<Submarine> the data burst?
<paultag> Submarine: how much data is exchanged betwixt the computer and the USB device
<Submarine> it's not consistent?!
<Submarine> from what I know of the USB protocol, it is actually very consistenyt
<Submarine> but of course, since everything is clocked at 1ms slices
<Submarine> then you have at least 1ms latency
<scott-work> Submarine: i think what paultag is saying is that although the USB protocol might be consistent the data traveling through it is not
<scott-work> Submarine: i don't believe data traveling through jack will syncronize with the USB cycle, therefore jack will try to move data irregardles of the USB cycle
<scott-work> Submarine: i don't have a USB audio interface, but it has been discussed somewhat frequently and i believe the general conclusion is that USB 1.0 is not terribly suited for audio work
<scott-work> although USB 2.0 has been touted as equivalent, if not better, than firewire
<scott-work> i can't comment further as I am rather ignorant about USB 2.0
<Submarine> mmh
<Submarine> I don't know USB2 - I've only read the USB1.1 spec.
 * scott-work was trying to read IRC logs to see what i've missed after leaving for work, but IRC logs aren't updating :(
<scott-work> morning paultag, how was skiing?
<holstein> paultag: i had that exchange on the mailing list recently
<holstein> about USB
<holstein> i was saying, go to a pro-studio
<holstein> and look around and take note of how many USB interfaces are in use
<paultag> hey holstein, scott-work
<paultag> sorry, I was out for a bit
<paultag> scott-work: skiing was amazing ( as usual ;) )
<paultag> scott-work: dude, I had an amazing day yesterday -- I'm going to close out every RC bug against fluxbox on the next upload, and packaged a fix for a DD buddy of mine. I'm on a roll
<paultag> scott-work: also, yes, that's what I was trying to say to Submarine, but the morning coffee had not kicked in yet ;)
<paultag> so I mumbled and sounded dumb as hell ;)
<Submarine> Is LinuxSampler any good?
<Submarine> qsampler crashes on startup...
<gordonjcp> apparently linuxsampler is good
<gordonjcp> I couldn't figure out how to use it
<holstein> Submarine: several linuxsampler folk in #opensourcemusicians
<gordonjcp> I keep meaning to join that channel
<holstein> there was a lot of talk over there about it recently
<holstein> several trying to make vitrual instruments
<gordonjcp> in linuxsampler, or standalone?
<Submarine> I currently use Yoshimi and Qsynth (FluidSynth)
<Submarine> and Hydrogen
<Submarine> any opinion about other possible tools?
<gordonjcp> nekobee, nekostring ;-)
<gordonjcp> don't get too used to them, there's a big update looming for both
<gordonjcp> one critical change is that external control won't suck in the future
 * gordonjcp rarely uses softsynths any more
<holstein> gordonjcp: sampling was what came up
<holstein> and linux sampler was suggested
<gordonjcp> holstein: ah
<holstein> to make the instrument
<gordonjcp> I didn't get on with Linuxsampler at all
<holstein> yeah, i tried once
<holstein> i might try again though
<holstein> with the OSMP folk
<holstein> someone was planning on making some tutorials
<holstein> that would help
<gordonjcp> ye
<gordonjcp> I found a good solution
<gordonjcp> solved my sampling problems instantly
<gordonjcp> I bought an ESI-4000 for £100 and stuck 128M into it
<holstein> gordonjcp: specimen is easy
<gordonjcp> holstein: yeah, I like specimen
<holstein> nice for a quick sample
<scott-work> paultag:  congrats on fixing all the bugs against fluxbox, i think once ubuntu studio gets more stable for natty i'm going to play with it
<Submarine> what are the differences between installing the UbuntuStudio distro and installing the normal Ubuntu + ubuntustudio-audio package?
<holstein> Submarine: very little
<holstein> in theory, they can both be the same
<holstein> IF you take the time to configure them to be like the other
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> ubuntustudio out of the box has lots of packages added
<Submarine> I mean, does UbuntuStudio 10.10 ship with a special kernel?
<holstein> and several taken away
<holstein> Submarine: realtime kernel?
<holstein> we cant ship with the realtime kernel anymore
<holstein> since 10.10
<holstein> till probably 12.04
<holstein> Submarine: you can add the one from natty *if* you need it
<Submarine> that's what I did, I added the lowlatency kernel
<Submarine> I'm unsure about differences
<holstein> the plan is that the generic kernel will be appropriate for our needs
<holstein> soon
<scott-work> i wouldn't expect an actual "real time" kernel to ever ship with ubuntu studio again
<holstein> Submarine: do you use rakarrack? or other realtime effects?
<scott-work> however we should be able to get the -lowlatency kernel either in natty or the next release
<holstein> do you plan on using software synthesisers live Submarine ?
<holstein> scott-work: yeah, -lowlatency
<holstein> if you have -lowlatency kernel in 10.10 Submarine
<holstein> thats probably the best for RT purposes
<Submarine> holstein: I'm tempted to
<Submarine> but I currently have the following problem
<Submarine> my good quality audio acquisition cards are USB
<holstein> right
<holstein> kernel wont help that
<holstein> maybe IRQ settings
<holstein> if you can
<holstein> ive tried both those kernels
<holstein> the natty ones
<holstein> in natty, with my firewire device
<holstein> and the -lowlatency one is great
<holstein> arguably better than the perfomance im getting with -realtime in 10.04
<holstein> at least as good though *
<Submarine> if I only use the internal sound card, which is fine if I do only playback
<holstein> Submarine: what are you expecting from USB ?
<holstein> latency-wise?
<Submarine> well
<Submarine> I have to experiment more
<Submarine> so far I was running jackd2
<holstein> i would consider anything near 10ms nice
<Submarine> and only lately I discovered that jackd2 by default starts in asynchronous mode
<holstein> 20ms would probably be what i would expect from a USB device
<Submarine> and this mode tends to behave badly
<holstein> i have different JACK profiles
<holstein> i have a mixing profile which is 60ms or so
<holstein> i have a normal one thats around 5ms
<holstein> and a live one with 2.4ms or os
<holstein> so*
<Submarine> yes, but you need to restart Jack every time?
<holstein> sure
<Submarine> is there a way to change settings w/o restarting Jack?
<holstein> its got a button
<holstein> stop
<holstein> start
<holstein> no big deal
<Submarine> yes, but then all clients disconnect and some don't auto reconnect
<holstein> thats why i have a modest in between setting
<holstein> for my workflow
<holstein> its not a problem
<Submarine> well, for the internal sound card, I have 5.3 ms latency
<Submarine> perhaps I could go below but I already get xruns
<Submarine> I'm unsure why
<holstein> 11ms is fine
<holstein> if you feel 11 is too low
<Submarine> external I have 32 ms
<Submarine> but maybe I could go below
<holstein> scoot your chair forward closer to the speakers ;)
<Submarine> I'll have to experiment
<Submarine> external is a setup with USB as input and onboard as output
<holstein> Submarine: totally depends on what you need to do
<holstein> if your just overdubbing in ardour
<Submarine> record guitar
<Submarine> so far I'm not using effects directly
<Submarine> record vocals too
<holstein> doesnt really matter what the latency is
<holstein> ardour adjusts that
<holstein> you can set it to 60mx
<Submarine> I'm using Rosegarden
<holstein> you can set it to 60ms*
<Submarine> I could perhaps use Ardour instead...
<holstein> Submarine: RG for?
<holstein> recording audio?
<Submarine> midi + audio
<holstein> if you're wanting to play a midi controller
<holstein> keyboard or whatever
<Submarine> maybe I should use Ardour and keep RG as a slave
<holstein> 11ms is what i think would be the minimum
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you can fire up JACK and the external rig
<holstein> track what you want
<holstein> at like 60ms
<holstein> then switch to the internal
<holstein> and go down to 5
<holstein> do your midi
<holstein> with the midi
<holstein> you're not taking advantage of the arguably cleaner input
<holstein> of the USB device
<holstein> and the output will be fine
<holstein> and thats not going to tape anyways
<Submarine> I'm not using external MIDI input much
<Submarine> and anyway, MIDI is a slow serial protocol, isn't it?
<holstein> doesnt matter
<holstein> its not doing much
<Submarine> (this is an old MIDI keyboard with the real MIDI wiring, not firewire)
<holstein> the DATA is small for midi
<holstein> but, you use the USB device to route the midi controller?
<Submarine> it's another USB device
<holstein> cool
<Submarine> it's a old-style-midi to USB converter
<holstein> so you can get away with using the internal card
<holstein> and the lower latency
<holstein> with the controller
<holstein> in that scenario
<holstein> everything that is going to tape
<Submarine> but the 32ms isn't that annoying for recording?
<holstein> is generated by the computer anyways
<holstein> Submarine: set it to 60 or so
<holstein> and see
<holstein> it *should* time align
<holstein> in ardour
<holstein> ardour*
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i spelled it right
<holstein> just looked funny
<Submarine> I should try Ardour instead of Rosegarden then
<Submarine> does Ardour use Jack transport? if it does, then it syncs Rosegarden anyway
<holstein> well, its a matter of the right tool for the job i think
<holstein> IF you're doing audio recording in linux
<holstein> ardour is the tool
<holstein> multitrack audio
<Submarine> now how about mixing?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> mixing too
<Submarine> does Ardour do mixing + LADSPA / DSSI plugins?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> and ardour uses JACK
<holstein> so anything in JACK can be used
<holstein> while tracking
<holstein> or mixing
<Submarine> then I should probably try Ardour + Rosegarden as a slave for the MIDI part
<holstein> sure
<holstein> or build a testing verion of ardour with MIDI support
<holstein> i wouldnt expect it to work well though
<holstein> for a while
<holstein> ardour 3 is in https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid-latest
<holstein> but i wouldnt take that lightly
<holstein> if you dont have ppa purge ability
<holstein> eitherway, be cautious
<Submarine> mmmh
<Submarine> yalking about multiple applications
<Submarine> one thing that's not foolproof if is you use several applications, then configurations have to be kept in sync
<Submarine> I mean, you have to fire them all, watch for Jack to connect properly
<Submarine> and load all the presets
<Submarine> is there some tool that helps in loading/saving entire presets?
<holstein> i just connect all my jack stuff
<holstein> each time
<holstein> i like to see it
<holstein> i consider that a feature
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> there is ladish
<Submarine> yes, but all the drums, etc.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> a feature :)
<holstein> http://www.ohloh.net/p/ladish
<holstein> but i hear you
<holstein> i just remember firing up cubase in XP
<holstein> and not even realizing there was an alternative
<holstein> where i could route whatever i want
<holstein> where ever i want
<Submarine> I used to run Cubase on 2000.
<Submarine> Then I had to upgrade the computer, and realized that Cubase and Vista don't mix
<Submarine> or maybe I would have to upgrade Cubase or I don't know
<holstein> yup
<Submarine> I had never tried the Linux alternatives, even though I run Linux since 1997
<Submarine> well, I had tried them back then but nothing worked
<holstein> its come a long way
<paultag> scott-work: let me know if you have issues :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-25
<ScottL> ah, i see now where submarine thought that 48 was a multiple of 1khz :/
<ale`> hi, are there any disadvantages in using ubuntustudio as a desktop system instead of the normal ubuntu?
<persia> ale`, No.
<persia> ale`, The exact same software is available, from the exact same repositories.  Only the defaults differ.
<ale`> persia: is it hard to "upgrade" my kubuntu to ubuntu studio? Am I better off reinstalling the whole thing? My main use for linux is software development and I already have kunbuntu installed :-/
<persia> There's no point.
<persia> Kubuntu and Ubuntu Studio are both flavours: they use the same repos, etc.
<persia> If you want the Ubuntu Studio desktop, you can install the ubuntustudio-desktop package.  If you just want some of the tools, install the tools (or a set of tools, like ubuntustudio-audio)
<ale`> persia: I was thinking about audio setup and real time kernel. Are those easy to get the same as in ubuntustudio?
<persia> The audio setup is mostly the same, although Ubuntu Studio tends to use JACK based tools.
<persia> Installing any tool that uses JACK will get you JACK automatically.
<persia> Although installing ubuntustudio-audio will be sure to get you the extra useful tools.
<persia> I don't believe there is a realtime kernel available for maverick, but it's not necessary for most uses.
<ale`> mh, reading the website I was thinking having a realtime kernel was the most important difference.. seems important for multitrack recording
<persia> Really, it's not.
<ale`> persia: I see :-)
<persia> So, it's like this.
<persia> If you try to run more effects or processing than your computer can handle, realtime and non-realtime have different side effects.
<persia> With a realtime kernel, you end up maxing out CPU, and just dropping samples.
<persia> With a non-realtime kernel, you may end up not completing some processing, while completing other processing, but with JACK's sample-accuracy guarantee, you end up dropping samples anyway.
<persia> If you have very underpowered hardware, you may find that you benefit, but there have been few reports of that sort of problem recently.
<ale`> mh, I guess I won't have any problems then, not doing any serious work :-)
<ale`> If it can handle some overdubbing and record while listening to the other tracks it's enough
<persia> A 700MHz Pentium III could do that without a realtime kernel.  You should have no issues at all.
<ale`> great :-)
<ryjyd1> hello, anyone got their ears on?
<plumstead21> Hello, I wonder if you can help? I've installed Ubuntu Studio on a spare laptop (Toshiba Satellite Pro A120) and can't get JACK to start. Think it could be because of the dial-up modem?
<plumstead21> when I start JACK I get the following in the messages window
<plumstead21> creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|44100|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<plumstead21> Using ALSA driver HDA-Intel running on card 0 - HDA ATI SB at 0xffaf8000 irq 41
<plumstead21> the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again
<plumstead21> aplay -l gives the following:
<plumstead21> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<plumstead21> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC262 Analog [ALC262 Analog]
<plumstead21>   Subdevices: 0/1
<plumstead21>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<plumstead21> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<plumstead21>   Subdevices: 1/1
<plumstead21>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<holstein> hey plumstead21
<holstein> i'll be available in a minute
<Submarine> plumstead21, I bet pulseaudio is running
<Submarine> try
<Submarine> echo 'suspend 1' | pacmd
<holstein> plumstead21: i would run, in a terminal
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and see if JACK starts
<persia> Uh, why sudo?  qjackctl really shouldn't need that.
<holstein> persia: trouble-shooting
<holstein> if it starts sudo
<persia> Won't running JACK as root cause problem with client connects?
<holstein> persia: yes
<persia> I'd try `pasuspender -- qjackctl` first.
<holstein> *as a trouble-shooting step
<holstein> sudo qjackctl can be run
<holstein> i do not suggest running it as root
<persia> Heh, OK.  If it helps you :)
<holstein> persia: it helps me everytime
<holstein> with firewire devices
<holstein> and troubleshooting permission
<holstein> AND getting JACK configured properly
<holstein> so i can tell if it will *in theory* start
<holstein> IF the permissions are correct
<persia> Makes sense.  I didn't think permissions were still a common issue.  Ignore me :)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> persia: nah, i should, and try to be clear
<holstein> that it should not be a regular thing
<holstein> running JACK as root
<plumstead21> hello holstein, persia, Submarine
<plumstead21> thanks for your help
<plumstead21> after doing pasuspender -- qjackctl then starting, I get an unending stream of errors :$
<plumstead21> JackAudioDriver::ProcessAsync: read error, skip cycle
<plumstead21> alsa_driver_xrun_recovery
<plumstead21> and then that repeats...
<plumstead21> same if I run sudo qjackctl
<holstein> plumstead21: interesting
<holstein> what are your setting?
<holstein> settings
<plumstead21> which ones? I don't think I've configured anything as such, it's a fresh install
<holstein> in jack control
<holstein> under 'setup'
<plumstead21> OK...
<plumstead21> Realtime checked; Frames/Period 1024; Sample Rate 44100;Periods/Buffer 2;Port Maximum 256; Timeout 500
<plumstead21> Start Delay 2; everything else is disabled or set as default
<holstein> plumstead21: hmmm
<holstein> plumstead21: i dont think its the modem
<holstein> you can disable it int he bios though right?
<plumstead21> I couldn't find a way of disabling in the bios. I don't think the modem driver is enabled though as it's unchecked in System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<persia> Shouldn't be the modem: that would just appear as a secondary card: as long as the right card is selected in qjackctl, it ought do the right thing.
<holstein> yeah, i dont think its that
<plumstead21> OK, thanks - that's something!
<holstein> plumstead21: this is 10.10?
<plumstead21> holstein: yes
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-26
<plumstead21> holstein: I'd better be off, thanks for your help
<holstein> d'oh
<holstein> i got busy and forgot about 'em
<Wiesshund> Hey guys, is there a better video editing package than Kino?
<holstein> Wiesshund: there are diffrent ones arguably better ones im sure
<Wiesshund> holstein is there anything that will work with mutiple video tracks at the same time?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i thought kino could
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> im not a video guy
<Wiesshund> maybe i didnt explain that well
<holstein> should be up on the sites though
<Wiesshund> erm ok think ardour but video
<holstein> right
<holstein> i assumed that was kind of a basic function
<Wiesshund> hmm, so far, kino is working kind of like er say moviemaker?
<ScottL> Wiesshund, openshot or blender can edit video
<ScottL> Wiesshund, dvdstyler can author dvds
<Wiesshund> making it real hard to do soemthing where i need to keep mulple video streams in sync
<Wiesshund> ScottL Blender can? oh hell i thought it only did its own 3d animation stuff
<ScottL> Wiesshund, hold on a minute, i have a pretty good tutorial for it
<ScottL> Wiesshund, http://www.straightedgelinux.com/videoBlender/
<Wiesshund> that would be cool. i made a vid today and in kino it was hell trying to keep things synced
<ScottL> Wiesshund, the beauty of blender is that you can also do compositing like green stuff or alpha over
<ScottL> Wiesshund, hold on, i'll find another tutorail for that
<holstein> ScottL: is that what you used?
<ScottL> holstein, yes, i used blender for my green screen video, really it was just a proof-of-concept
<ScottL> Wiesshund, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9831
<Wiesshund> hmm, im going to have to give that a try
<ScottL> Wiesshund, this is a quick video i made with blender http://vimeo.com/14034958
<ScottL> it was as proof of concept for green screen
<Wiesshund> im trying really hard not to poke in the windows HD just to run adobe premier
<ScottL> i video taped myself in my music room recording a made up rhythm then taped another of myself doing lead in front of green screen
<ScottL> then i green screened my second self and composited them together, scaling the 2nd me abit and moving it over to fit better
<Wiesshund> hehe i just noticed your kids head appear
<ScottL> yeah, it looked like i was looking at myself until you see my son appear :P
<Wiesshund> definately good sync between the 2 video tracks
<Wiesshund> i did this in kino but sync wise i think it came out really bad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gki1Ps1uBOc
<ScottL> openshot is pretty good for editing video and supports a lot of video formats for input as well
<Wiesshund> i couldnt find for the life of me how to run 4 or 5 tracks in it simultaneously and puch transitions in so i would up cutting alot of clips and stonging them together :(
<ScottL> but i have to say that blender supports almost all formats and can export to almost any format
<Wiesshund> wound up*
<ScottL> yeah, i'm not sure on kino either
<ScottL> pitivi is not too bad either for straight editing video, i don't think it even comes with transitions really
<ScottL> not that transitions are really that important for most video, at least not many transitions
<Wiesshund> yea what i got out of it was its a good relacement for the windows moviemaker variety of software (Kino)
<ScottL> Wiesshund, this is also a good tutorial for some aspects for blender:  http://monochrome.sutic.nu/2010/06/14/video-editing-with-blender.html
<ScottL> this will show you, among other high brow stuff, how to use ffmpeg to generate the right video format for youtube, vimeo, etc
<Wiesshund> Yea i only wanted pretty much just direct punch transitions, not fades etc. Heh it's funny cause ive been learning a little 3d stuff with blender
<ScottL> i've edit video with blender but never, never played with the 3d stuff...kinda funny i suppose
<ScottL> if you plan on using the h264 coded you might also look at:  http://monochrome.sutic.nu/2010/06/16/blender-h264.html
<Wiesshund> i didnt know blender did other totaly separate things heh. feel dumb now
<Wiesshund> think im going to redo my vid giving blender a try
<Wiesshund> it definately cant come out any worse sync wise
<ScottL> lol, good luck
<ScottL> funny, i just found this and it's recent:  http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/openmovieeditor-and-blender-more-nle-delights
<Wiesshund> cool
<flupke> hello, anyone has a guide for mixxx + jack + m-audio fast track pro ? I see only one stereo output in jack (seems like the FTP exposes itself as 2 stereo output devices, and I can only choose one in qjackctl)
<gordonjcp> flupke: so it's two separate stereo-only devices?
<gordonjcp> maybe you could use alsa_out to get the other pair
<flupke> gordonjcp: yes, with alsa I can use both devices
<flupke> but I need jack to do some routing
<gordonjcp> then, use alsa_out to get the other output
<flupke> gordonjcp: can't jack use 2 devices ?
<frederickjh> You mean connect to two devices at once?
<frederickjh> Yes
<gordonjcp> no, and it doesn't work particularly well if you try to use an input and an output on two different cards
<frederickjh> do you have a screen shot you can post somewhere?  www.tinypic.com
<flupke> frederickjh: sure just a sec
<flupke> frederickjh: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=rr5ert&s=7
<frederickjh> ok
<flupke> frederickjh: hw:1,0 and hw:1,1 are the FTP two stereo out
<flupke> if I could configure jack to use them both, mixxx could use both too
<frederickjh> So you want to output to both at the same time?
<flupke> frederickjh: yes
<flupke> frederickjh: in jack there would be 4 outputs instead of two
<flupke> playback_1 to 4
<flupke> (that's for being able to have one main output + one headphones output)
<frederickjh> What is the name of the card you are missing?
<flupke> frederickjh: I don't miss one (they are shown as "USB Audio" and "USB Audio #1" in qjackctl on the screenshot), but I'm looking for a way to select both for output in jack
<frederickjh> try opening a terminal and running this
<frederickjh> alsa_in -jUSBAudio1 -dhw:1
<frederickjh> see if the ins show up in jack control
<flupke> frederickjh: aaah brilliant, I found a thread explaining alsa_out
<flupke> frederickjh: alsa_out -j second -d hw:1,1 , now I see both devices in jack :) many thanks
<frederickjh> Add the command in the after server start in Jack Control to start it on server start up.
<frederickjh> Actually flupke suggested it.
<frederickjh> 05:42:57 PM) gordonjcp: maybe you could use alsa_out to get the other pair
<flupke> doh ! I missed this line -_-
<frederickjh> Sorry, got my names mixed up
<frederickjh> it was gordonjcp
<frederickjh> Actually you answered it.
<flupke> sorry guys it could have been solved instantly if I could read better :)
<frederickjh> Maybe you had never heard of alsa_out.
<flupke> thanks frederickjh and gordonjcp
<frederickjh> No problem.
<flupke> I have a nice jack startup script setting up PA and the second device, maybe there's a wiki somewhere to share it ?
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-27
<ssss> hello how do i get to the ipv4 settings?
<persia> What are you trying to do?
<ssss> set up a network
<ssss> i just was trying o find it and noticed it was different from ubuntu
<ssss> persia i am trying to share the internet between my macbook and my buntustudio comp i was reading and it said to change the ipv4 settings but they are not in the same place as plane ubuntu i believe
<paultag> ssss: wernt you just in ubuntu-beginners?
<ssss> haha a bit ago y
<paultag> ssss: you seemed to have lost some s-es
<ssss> yeah
<ssss> i traded them for info
<frederickjh> Not just running out of steam?
<paultag> heyo!
<persia> ssss, So, where do you expect to find the settings?
<ssss> honestly though this is mad annoying expecially since the help file i pointing to the wrong place
<ssss> well
<ssss> it says to right click network manager icon in the sys notification area click the wired tab select the connection click edit
<paultag> ssss: like hwe said in u-b ( and the link we gave you ), it's any number of things
<ssss> click ipv4 settings
<paultag> ssss: it's either the macbook or the linux box. Use that link to set both ends up :)
<persia> Ah, OK.
<ssss> oh well i think i figured somethin/g out
<paultag> ssss: I can pull the link / logs if you need them again?
<persia> I think it's system/preferences/network or similar for Studio.  We don't use Network Manager
<ssss> yeah i see but it doent say anywhere how to change the ipv4 settings
<ssss> oh and paultag i am using one ofthe links
<paultag> great :)
<ssss> and a help file i jut cant find the stupid settings
<persia> Sorry, it's System/Administration/Network
<ssss> persia i have seen this i just cant find the ip4v settings on the like i have its telling me i must change the method to shared to other computers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing but i cant even change that
<persia> Studio doesn't use Network Manager by default, so that guide won't apply.  You can install Network Manager (at a cost of some unreliability in CPU usage from NM), or you can follow the iptables method.  I don't think that GNOME Network Settings has that functionality.
<ssss> ok
<ssss> thanks bye
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-28
<Webster> Good evening all....
<Webster> Why is it that all I can find is the alternate install .iso of Ubuntu Studio?
<persia> Because that is all that is produced.
<frederickjh> Because there is no live CD.
<persia> It's been a matter of debate for a long time, and may change in the future, but the concern is that the performance of the livecd is always disappointing, because of the nature of livecds.
<Webster> got the name of a repsoitory that has lots of audio programs that will run on it?
<Webster> repository
<persia> Studio just uses the regular repositories.  Lots of audio stuff in them
<Webster> nothing specialized eh?
<persia> Well, most of the audio stuff ends up being specialised for Studio, if anyone from Studio works on it, simply because there's no competition from other flavours of Ubuntu.
 * Webster has been hanging out in the windoze world for too long, finally building his first linux only PC
<persia> There's been no need for any specialised repositories (and we hope to keep that the case)
<Webster> 10.10 runs very well on my mini-ITX mainboard, 512mb ram 80gb disk
<Webster> But I was hoping for lots of programs... looks like I'll have to download em one by one...
<Technicus> Hello.
<Technicus> I have a rather ambitious project I am working on that involves VJing.  Is there anyone here who has experience with VJing or other types of video editing / streaming?
<persia> Webster, Try installing ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins to get those we recommend all at once.
<Webster> I'll look into that, thanks persia
<Strayfolk> hello. since updating kernel yesterday, I can't upgrade linux-backports-modules-alsa and -wireless packages. I need these for alsa and wireless functionality. now it's broken
<Strayfolk> it says it relies upon linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-28-preempt  but it is not installable
<ailo> Strayfolk: Which Ubuntu version?
<AutoStatic> 10.04
<ailo> AutoStatic: sounds like something that will sort itself out in a while, right?
<Strayfolk> yup
<ailo> Or aren't package dependency issues always detected?
<AutoStatic> Hope so, afaics there are no backports available yet for the latest kernel update for Lucid
<ailo> Is this for the -rt kernel, or the generic?
<ailo> Or both?
<AutoStatic> -preempt
<Strayfolk> ok, thanks for you help
<AutoStatic> there are no backports packages available for -rt
<AutoStatic> Strayfolk: those packages will probably pop up soon
<Strayfolk> my internal (digital out) sound is missing and wireless is misbehaving
<Strayfolk> ok, that's really nice to hear
<Strayfolk> thanks for your PPA, AutoStatic
<Strayfolk> btw
<AutoStatic> You're welcome
<Strayfolk> I love the IR
<AutoStatic> I'll soon start contributing to the KX Studio PPA too
<Strayfolk> I wish I could get that convert4chan util
<AutoStatic> It's not in there?
<Strayfolk> no?
<AutoStatic> I guess not
<AutoStatic> I'll check
<AutoStatic> The Debian Multimedia Team has a IR git repo up so I'll sync my IR source package with that one
<AutoStatic> Strayfolk: I'll upload an updated version with convert4chan today I hope
<Strayfolk> nice!!
<Strayfolk> it was a pain to do it manually with sndfile-interleave commands :)
<AutoStatic> Ok, working on it :)
<AutoStatic> Argh, sometimes I hate Launchpad ;)
<AutoStatic> But anyways, I've uploaded ir.lv2 to my PPA
<AutoStatic> And it includes the convert4chan utility
<holstein> AutoStatic: w00t
<holstein> thanks :)
<AutoStatic> You're welcome :)
<AutoStatic> (thanks for what actaully?) ;)
<AutoStatic> -> actually
<holstein> AutoStatic: hehe
<holstein> ir.lv2 in your PPA
<holstein> and your PPA in general
<AutoStatic> Ah, oh yes
<AutoStatic> I should really start uploading to the KX Studio PPA too...
<AutoStatic> But first I want to set up some pbuilder environments on a decent server
<AutoStatic> And maybe grant others access to it to test packages
<holstein> i wish i had better internet
<holstein> id put a server out for you and/or falk
<holstein> for that kind of thing
<holstein> its the upload thats total crap
<AutoStatic> I'll set something up
<AutoStatic> On a server at work here
<holstein> even better :)
<Strayfolk> thanks for the new ir.lv2 with convert4chan
<Strayfolk> works like a charm
<AutoStatic> Ok cool!
<holstein> Strayfolk: what do you do with that?
<holstein> exactly
<Strayfolk> you convert two stereofiles containing the impulse response from a left source and a right source in to one 4 channel wav file that can be loaded in IR-LV2
<Strayfolk> creating an effect called True Stereo
<Strayfolk> even if it's fake :P
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> Strayfolk: im still trying to sort that out
<Strayfolk> which, the IR?
<Strayfolk> or the convert4chan
<holstein> i know i have a couple of true stereo ones
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> convert4chan
<Strayfolk> cd to the folder of the samples
<Strayfolk> and type convert4chan
<holstein> Strayfolk: ?
<Strayfolk> if you do it @ / it will try to convert all wav samples on your computer
<holstein> too easy :)
<holstein> you end up with foowav.c or something?
<Strayfolk> the util automatically renames x*L.wav and x*R.wav to x4.wav
<holstein> AH
<holstein> x4
<holstein> sweet
<holstein> Strayfolk: that'll do it
<holstein> and save me some time googleing around :)
<Strayfolk> all you need is stereo samples in pairs, named *L.wav and *R.wav and the util does the rest for you :)
<Strayfolk> brilliant
<holstein> thanks
<holstein> yeah, i know ive got some like that
<holstein> from rythyminmind
<holstein> they sound great as-is actually
<holstein> im sure its just that much better using them properly in stereo
<Strayfolk> they do, but the true ones really sound nice...
<Strayfolk> I personally think they work best if you have few instruments in your mix, like a piano and a flute or something
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i had just that
<holstein> piano and flute
<Strayfolk> nice
<holstein> right after i found this plugin
<holstein> sounded great :)
<Strayfolk> live flute or fake?
<holstein> real deal
<holstein> wooden one actually
<Strayfolk> neat, you play yourself?
<Strayfolk> recorder?
<holstein> probably some 30,000 dollar flute or something ;)
<holstein> Strayfolk: i play bass
<Strayfolk> oh shit, bass recorder?
<holstein> but i was just recording them
<Strayfolk> ok
<holstein> http://www.abellflute.com/
<holstein> one of his flutes
<holstein> his wife
<holstein> theres a pic
<holstein> http://www.katesteinbeck.com/
<Strayfolk> nice looking flutes
<holstein> Strayfolk: you might be interested in #opensourcemusicians
<Strayfolk> cool, will check it out
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-29
<Nisorin> Hello, we installed Ubuntu Studio on my sister's Dell laptop running Windows 7 64bit, and now the only OS that can run is Ubuntu Studio. We can see the Windows partition, access all the files on it, but we can't get the computer to boot from it. Any help?
<virtu> hi.. finally I am back
<virtu> =)
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciO2DQC5ZhM new video
<virtu> hi
<jag> hello i develop din, a free software musical instrument for GNU/Linux only.  how do i go about including it in ubuntu studio? i have a .deb done already
<jag> http://dinisnoise.org
<ailo> jag: All audio packages in Ubuntustudio come from the ubuntu repo. I would recommend getting it into Debian, this way it should automatically end up in Ubuntu and Ubuntustudio. (I'm not lying, right?)
<ailo> Try the Debian mentor mail list. debian-mentors@lists.debian.org
<ailo> jag: And you could announce your project at Linux Audio User/Dev list to get some feedback too.
<ailo> linux-audio-dev@lists.linuxaudio.org
<jag> thanks
<DoctorTruth> Hi, I am relatively new to Ubuntu - I have a book I bought but I can't seem to find the certain answer I am looking for it it. I have installed a windows based program that I wanted to use with "wine" but it does not work the way I had anticipated. Is there a way to remove it's file contents from my computer? Thank you.
<holstein> DoctorTruth: hey
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you just delete it
<holstein> there is also a directory for wine in your home dir
<holstein> ~/.wine
<DoctorTruth> that will remove it entirely?
<holstein> it = ??
<DoctorTruth> the program and its files
<holstein> the windows program
<DoctorTruth> yes
<holstein> that should be it
<holstein>  .wine will be all wine programs
<DoctorTruth> ok I will try and hope for the best - thanks
<holstein> you can poke around in there and find it
<holstein> no real reason to get rid of it though
<holstein> unless you just need the space
<DoctorTruth> I have found it yes - I just was not sure if would actually be erased permanently
<DoctorTruth> thanks for the help : )
<holstein> anytime
<DoctorTruth> LINUX rocks by the way!
<DoctorTruth> love it
<holstein> hehe
<DoctorTruth> I just wish there were more programs available
<DoctorTruth> in time I suppose
<DoctorTruth> thanks again
<holstein> DoctorTruth: what are you looking for?
<holstein> program-wise
<holstein> i find that there is so many programs, i have a hard time checking them all out
<DoctorTruth> I had a pretty good scrapbooking program on a windows based disk that I used to like using. I decided to try it out with wine to see if it would work but it did not go as I had hoped
<holstein> what functionality are you looking for?
<DoctorTruth> for designing pages with pictures and text etc.
<holstein> the way those blogspot blogs work
<holstein> i can imagine needing anything locally like thta
<holstein> that*
<holstein> but, i didnt do any scrapbooking
<holstein> if i wanted a page like that i would probably just fire up the gimp
<holstein> theres scribus
<DoctorTruth> I have tried the open office programs but they dont function with as much ease as the one I was use to
<holstein> http://www.scribus.net/canvas/Scribus
<DoctorTruth> ok I will try it out
<DoctorTruth> thanks
<holstein> sure
<DoctorTruth> I have gimp and I like that but it seems complex a bit though
<holstein> depends
<DoctorTruth> layers and such can be tricky
<holstein> can be overkill i suppose
<holstein> i personally appreciate the extra functionality
<DoctorTruth> agreed
<DoctorTruth> its just a matter of learning
<holstein> yup
<DoctorTruth> its pretty in depth
<DoctorTruth> takes more time than I have
<DoctorTruth> unfortunately
<DoctorTruth> thanks for the help though
<DoctorTruth> I appreciate it
<DoctorTruth> one other question
<holstein> DoctorTruth: sure
<DoctorTruth> I love the game scrabble and I had the xp disc of it - will it work
<DoctorTruth> i am not fond of the text based version available through the synaptics
<holstein> DoctorTruth: http://appdb.winehq.org/ is where to check
<holstein> DoctorTruth: i usually just get the .exe and try it in wine
<holstein> easy enough to try it
<DoctorTruth> thanks again friend : )
<holstein> sure, and keep in mine
<holstein> mind*
<holstein> whatever text-based scrabble games you are finding
<holstein> are open-source
<holstein> so, if someone were inclined
<holstein> you can get the source, and code a GUI for it
<holstein> which is the beauty of the open-source model
<holstein> the answer is always yes
<holstein> just a matter of time and resources
<DoctorTruth> that is way beyond my knowledge yet. I am learning as I go but thanks - my cousin may be good to help in that sense - he introduced me to linux
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-30
<DoctorTruth> the book I bought on Ubuntu has also been helpful as a reference tool
<holstein> i bet
<DoctorTruth> and of course helpful people in the community are good too.
<DoctorTruth> hey I am looking at the link for scribus - which is the better - 32 or 64 bit?
<DoctorTruth> it looks like a decent program
<holstein> DoctorTruth: i think you can debate which is better all day
<holstein> you need the one for your machine
<holstein> i think its in the repos
<DoctorTruth> alright - synaptics you mean
<holstein> DoctorTruth: however you feel comfortable accessing the repositories
<holstein> synaptic
<holstein> software center
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search scribus
<DoctorTruth> ok - getting it to try out
<holstein> it literally cant hurt ;)
<holstein> i tried it for something
<holstein> in windows
<holstein> and it did the job
<holstein> this was years ago
<holstein> now-a-days, i would probably just do a blog
<holstein> in the cloud or whatever
<holstein> no backup necessary
<holstein> easy to share/print
<holstein> whatever
<DoctorTruth> thanks for your time - oh now that I have you here. Do you know if I would be able to run a printer through wine. I was unable to find the drivers for it when I got ububntu a few months ago
<DoctorTruth> its a cannon mp190
<DoctorTruth> clor printer/scanner all in one
<DoctorTruth> oops color
<holstein> i would say no
<holstein> we used to have ndiswrapper
<holstein> for wifi drivers
<holstein> not sure how much of that carried over to other devices
<DoctorTruth> I ended up having to by a new printer - a brother
<holstein> probably better off
<DoctorTruth> but its not color and does not have a scanner
<DoctorTruth> : (
<holstein> new printers are usually about as cheap as replacing the ink cartridges now
<DoctorTruth> its better for documents though which I like
<DoctorTruth> yeah i agree
<holstein> DoctorTruth: plug it in
<holstein> the printer/scanner
<holstein> and go to...
<DoctorTruth> maybe it will just magically work now?
<holstein> graphics-simplescan
<holstein> it will search for a scanner it can use
<holstein> as far as the printer... let me look
<DoctorTruth> I could always buy a new one I suppose but i don't print to many photos anyway
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090566
<holstein> i have a laser printer
<holstein> old brother
<holstein> black and white
<holstein> i cant tolerate dealing with ink jet ink anymore
<holstein> i just go to the kinkos if i need that
<DoctorTruth> yeah thats what I should do too ink is expensive and not worth it in the long run anyhow
<holstein> i have some fancy cannon
<holstein> *epson
<holstein> with no ink anymore
<holstein> thats the scanner i use
<DoctorTruth> I just wanted my scanner running again
<holstein> its recognized with linux though
<holstein> plug and play
<DoctorTruth> cool
<holstein> DoctorTruth: sometimes you can find them at the charity shops
<holstein> scanners
<DoctorTruth> scanners u mean
<DoctorTruth> ahh
<DoctorTruth> thanks
<DoctorTruth> old drivers though
<holstein> i see printer/scanners all the time for a couple bucks
<holstein> DoctorTruth: doesnt matter how old
<DoctorTruth> harder to find?
<DoctorTruth> really
<holstein> as long as its in the kernel
<DoctorTruth> ok
<holstein> or availalbe in the repos
<DoctorTruth> got ya
<holstein> DoctorTruth: i take my netbook with me for stuff like that
<DoctorTruth> thanks
<holstein> BUT, if its a charity shop
<holstein> they sometimes have a 7 day return on electronics
<DoctorTruth> I don't have a laptop. ... yet : )
<DoctorTruth> going to get one
<holstein> and worst case scnerario, you get a 5 dollar scanner that doesnt work
<DoctorTruth> lol
<holstein> and you donated 5 bucks to whatever cause
<DoctorTruth> yeah
<DoctorTruth> just chuck it
<DoctorTruth> : )
<DoctorTruth> ur very helpful
<DoctorTruth> thank you
<holstein> DoctorTruth: anytime
<DoctorTruth> ok talk to ya again sometime
<DoctorTruth> gotta run
<holstein> laterx
<chepaz> Hello everybody. Can someone tell me what the theme is called that is shown on the scrots on the ubuntu-studio-homepage?
<holstein> chepaz: hey
<holstein> are you running ubuntustudio?
<holstein> there are quite a few ubuntustudio metapackages
<holstein> you can search in whatever package-manager ubuntustudio
<holstein> and read about them
<chepaz> Hello holstein. No, not yet. Primary i'm running Archlinux, just want to know the name of the theme.
<holstein> i think you'll want ubuntustudio-lool
<holstein> ubuntustudio-themem
<holstein> ubuntustudio-theme **
<holstein> ubuntustudio-desktop
<holstein> ^^ -desktop might pull all of it in
<holstein> chepaz: if you wanted it in arch
<holstein> i bet gnomelook has it
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Studio+7.04+-Original-?content=70621
<holstein> the original ;)
<chepaz> Hey, nice. All that i need :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-24
<tim167> hello, can anyone help me get my HDSP working again?
<lwizardl> Hello
<lwizardl> anyone know of good applications for making intros, and overlays for videos to be uploaded to youtube?
<Cristen> Hi everyone, is the pod studio ux2 working on ubuntustudio ? I can't find any info on google about it ... ?
<cbarth> hi yàll
<cbarth> got a small question about bristol: can't connect it to a midi device in rosegarden?
<cbarth> the idea is rosegarden -> bristol -> ardour. it appears in patchage but midi in is red :(
<cbarth> anybody to help a N00B ??
<holstein> cbarth: you are using JACK?
<holstein> not sure how patchage looks, but in JACK connect, there are tabs
<holstein> 2 confusing tabs... MIDI and ALSA
<holstein> *if* there is one in one place and i need to connect to one in the other, i use a2jmidid
<holstein> thats likely what you are experiencing behind the scenes
<cbarth> hi holstein, patchage is a frontend for jack an nice an easy gui, I'll check with qjackctl
<holstein> cbarth: right.. im familiar with it.. im just saying i dont use it
<cbarth> still I guess it comes from the way I start bristol
<holstein> i have opened it, seen enough about it to compare workflows, and to konw that you dont get an indication of what is jack midi and what is alsa midi
<holstein> it wont hurt for you to click on the "connect" button in the JACK window and confirm that these are all showing up in the same tab
<cbarth> I`ll see for that , gotta run am out of ciggies
<cbarth> kudos
<cbarth> babaya
<holstein> o/
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-25
<msepsis> could someone tell me what command will tell me which driver is currently in use by my video card??
<msepsis> of course /sbin/lsmod
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-26
<rtorto> Hello. I have a problem. Sound is being output to both my speakers(plugged in to the back of pc) and my headphones(plugged in the front) when I choose analog output connector, and to neither when I choose analog headphones connector. How do I get this to behave properly?
<[1]CryptKeeper> hello
<[1]CryptKeeper> does anyone here uses Second Life with US 64 bits?
<[1]CryptKeeper> use*
<[1]CryptKeeper> I installed all the gstream packages and still no luck, I'm using US oneiric ozealot and phoniex viewer/firestorm, no luck with any of these two viewers anyhow
<[1]CryptKeeper> oh, there is Imprudence for linux x64
<acerimmer> yes ubuntu does art and it really does it well!
<cbarth> hi all
<cbarth> holstein: fixed my prob with bristol jack and rosegarden
<msepsis> I know I've seen this before but don't remember the fix:
<msepsis> How do i get the top bar of my windows back in ubuntu 10.04, gnome?
<msepsis> After a sequence of installing and uninstalling nvidida drivers (both from .run files and the "additional hardware" applet I somehow lost the top bar of all my windows. . .
<acerimmer> msepsis: you mean the menu bar?
<ailo> msepsis: You mean the window borders
<ailo> Try changing desktop effects to none and back again
<ailo> Right click on the desktop to change background, and in one of the tabs you find desktop effects
<ailo> msepsis: Have you ever been messing with compiz settings?
<ailo> If not, the window borders are managed by metacity
<hendrikus> hello everybody _ i installad the last year many linux distro's - NONE of them was able to make movies with sound from the webcam - name it and i installed in all this distoś mint chrunchbang, Pardus Moonos Fedora Ubuntu Xubuntu edubuntu is there any hope that it is working in Ubuntu Studio?
<acerimmer> hendrikus: what hardware
<hendrikus> acer laptop
<hendrikus> acerimmer, acer laptop
<acerimmer> hendrikus: run in terminal ls -hw so we can ID your camera
<hendrikus> acerimmer, aspire 9420
<hendrikus> acerimmer, ok
<acerimmer> lshw
<hendrikus> acerimmer, that command is not complete it is not working
<hendrikus> ls -hw
<acerimmer> lshw
<hendrikus> acerimmer, it has to be sudo lshw
<acerimmer> you've got diff settins than me then, but did you install Cheese?
<hendrikus> acerimmer, cheese yes but that is not any distro stable >>> please understand i am not a beginner >>>
<acerimmer> hendrikus: what results did cheese give you?
<hendrikus> acerimmer, not stable - that means - one moment it make a video - a other moment nothing - please and not in one distro i checkt it in more distro's
<hendrikus> acerimmer, what do you wont to know from lshw ?
<hendrikus> acerimmer, because this is a long list
<acerimmer> hendrikus: different idea.  If you've got VLC put this in terminal:  vlc v4l2:///dev/video0  FWIW, my '09 Dell with internal webcam works 100%  can't understand why your's doesn't.   Hoped to see the vendor id on the camera.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, I also tried many things with vlc >>> Sorry but my webcam works in Google chat Skype in cheese it is the programme software cheese ore webcamstudio who are not working and stable
<hendrikus> acerimmer,  vlc v4l2:///dev/video0 O.k that is working >>> now I like to get sound with the video
<hendrikus> acerimmer,  vlc v4l2:///dev/video0 >>> I mean how can I record this in a stable way
<acerimmer> hendrikus: if you've got ANY video output, the issue is properly configuring the video program you want to use.
<acerimmer> hendrikus: test it.  hit the VLC record button and see what you get.
<hendrikus> acerimmer,  vlc v4l2:///dev/video0 this give me a video output
<acerimmer> right.  see the red button?  = record
<hendrikus> acerimmer, were in Vlc do you see a record button?
<acerimmer> lower left corner under the picture
<hendrikus> acerimmer, please I don't see any red button in Vlc
<hendrikus> acerimmer, lower left corner ther is only a play or pause button
<acerimmer> no record button when running terminal command "vlc v4l2:///dev/video0"?
<hendrikus> acerimmer, yes no record button - and I didn see it in any vlc before you mentioned to me - it is not there
<acerimmer> hendrikus: can you play dvd or .mp4 videos at all?
<hendrikus> acerimmer, do you think i have to buy a Mac  for this kind of thinks?
<astraljava> hendrikus: You have to enable Advanced Controls from the View menu.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, chure i can play dvd and mp4
<hendrikus> astraljava, i wil take a look
<hendrikus> astraljava, jip that correct >>> I will try it
<acerimmer> me>facepalm
<acerimmer> !me facepalm
 * acerimmer facepalm
<astraljava> acerimmer: Hmm?
<hendrikus> astraljava, thats working only no sound?
<astraljava> astraljava: I can't help you further, I'm no video guy.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, only no sound
<acerimmer> hendrikus: so it records now??
<hendrikus> acerimmer, jip only no sound
<acerimmer> see Sound Preferences.  Check your Hardware profile and Input Device settings.  You're close...
<holstein> im not checking the scroll back, but lemme fire out pavucontrol as a helper
<hendrikus> acerimmer, yes >>> but what i don't understand that there is not one software product what do this job out of the box
<hendrikus> acerimmer, I dont see where in vlc i can configure the input audio only the output audio I find
<acerimmer> hendrikus: too much variation to make a universal hardware detect/configure app
<hendrikus> acerimmer, ye ye ye that not hte right anwser
<acerimmer> hendrikus: UBUNTU System>Preferences>Sound
<hendrikus> acerimmer, ok i take a look
<holstein> yeah. or pavucontrol
<holstein> unless you are using JACK
<holstein> i had sound using cheese though ;)
<hendrikus> acerimmer, i am in xubuntu >>> that not there
<holstein> hendrikus: pavucontrol will be.. you can install it and run it from the terminal or alt+F2 if you prefer
<acerimmer> hendrikus: you're on 11.04/11.10?  quick suggestion: go with 10.04 LTS release and fully developed.  The port of UStudio to XFCE is incomplete.
<hendrikus> holstein, it is not hte sounds in cheese wich is un stable it is the video wich is not workeble for me
<hendrikus> acerimmer, explaine me more aboutyour sugestion
<hendrikus> acerimmer, i am on 11.10 xubuntu
<astraljava> acerimmer: 11.04 wasn't based on Xubuntu.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, do you mean ubuntu studio 10.04 LTS is what i have to install and all the video will work????
<hendrikus> acerimmer, out of the box video recording?
<acerimmer> hendrikus: idk, but the chances are better than with 11.10 IMHO.  Maybe astral can speak on this...
<acerimmer> hendrikus: fwiw, i'm on 10.04 and video with sound has never been an issue
<hendrikus> acerimmer, you mean 11.10 is not good
<hendrikus> acerimmer, is that the old Ubuntu look because I dont like gnome 3 or 4
<acerimmer> hendrikus: it's INCOMPLETE.  didn't say "not good".  applications, parts and pieces are missing or not fully in place.  Nice thing about LTS is it's tested and maintained better than interim releases.
<astraljava> hendrikus: acerimmer is right in that 10.04 was an LTS, which means all software components _at that time_ got more careful testing, and were possibly less bug-ridden as the ones that are in 11.10 currently are.
<astraljava> hendrikus: Please note that that doesn't necessarily mean that all your problems are solved with that, however.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, why are they making a new distro number wich is not complete >>> do i live in the wrong Linux world to understand this?
<astraljava> hendrikus: There is the possibility that some features have been introduced to necessary applications/drivers after 10.04 schedule.
<astraljava> hendrikus: You can test this with live-cd, of course, without messing your current installation.
<acerimmer> hendrikus: interim releases provide the opportunity to test out new features.  IMHO they should NOT be used in production machines, i.e. the one that HAS to work.
<astraljava> +1
<hendrikus> astraljava, I mean why it is so dificult to make a distro special for multimedia video audio and then there will not work recording from the webcam >>> that must works otherwise you dont can talk about i mutimedia studio >>> that not more than any other distro
<acerimmer> hendrikus: again just IMO, once I decided to install LTS only, my ubuntu error rate dropped considederably.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, that is a thing i directly believe from you - is that the old looking ubuntu style - not gnome 3
<acerimmer> hendrikus: you've got video at least part time.  You've had audio at least part time.  It's not a hardware issue.  It's testing to find the CORRECT configuration for YOUR particular machine.
<astraljava> hendrikus: Very few webcams can provide the professional-like quality that is sought after with the tools and components of the distribution. If you would like that changed, I propose voicing that matter on ubuntu-studio-devel@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list, or joining #ubuntustudio-devel channel, and talking to the devs about it.
<acerimmer> hendrikus: won't solve your audio/video issue, but you might wish to do like me: I installed LTS 10.04 and won't upgrade before 12.04 and MAY not do so then.  But I do run 11.04/11.10 in virtual box just so I can see how things are changing.
<astraljava> hendrikus: Please do notice, though, that we're very far into the development cycle for 12.04, and so are unlikely to get new features in anymore. But the release after that is a very fine candidate for new experimental things, again.
<acerimmer> hendrikus: co-sign astraljava's suggestion.  Also, might wish to check with the ubuntu forums.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, O.k i will install 10.04 LTS >>> Do you know I work with the Korg mr 1000 DSD recorder >>> this machine is amasing >>> did you ever heard a 1 bit recording with a sample rate of more then 5 miljoen /sec?
<astraljava> hendrikus: The thing in this case, though, is not very likely to enhance. It's not like the regular distributions are resorting to using lesser drivers, for instance. Everybody are using the same.
<astraljava> hendrikus: In essence, the best out there.
<acerimmer> hendrikus: don't know Korg stuff.  sorry
<astraljava> hendrikus: Please, do test with a live-cd before you install. I would not want to hear about regression in many things, and at worst no progress in the one problem area.
<hendrikus> astraljava, And because verybody using the same itis easyer to make it working >>> but that not so
<astraljava> hendrikus: With the limited resources of the FOSS circles, it is hard to make it work for everybody, unless everybody who have varying hardware provide support as well. Support can be bug reports, test reports etc.
<hendrikus> astraljava, don 't worrie I don't come back to tell you that you make me a bad advice >>> Because that no true you helping me the best you can!
<astraljava> hendrikus: I'm not worried about us, I'm worried about users. :)
<hendrikus> astraljava, the better !
<astraljava> We can handle criticism, but we don't want users to have reason to do so. :)
<acerimmer> astraljava: ...OEM manufacturers support
<hendrikus> O.k I start downloading the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<holstein> hendrikus: im not suggestiing you use cheese... i suggesting you use pavucontrol
<holstein> im just saying... all i did was install cheese, and i had video and sound
<holstein> i ended up using something else
<acerimmer> hendrikus: lemme know how it goes.  I'm on here lots of days.  Been with Ubuntu Studio for years and not dropping it any time soon.
<astraljava> acerimmer: Good to hear! Thanks! :)
<acerimmer> astraljava: Hey I LOVE UStudio...although I still would have preferred LXDE over XFCE.  Might have to try a custom build.
<astraljava> acerimmer: Well, the concensus was that Xfce could provide a closer-to-previous work flow than any other DE, when GNOME 2 went away. That together with the excellent devs and contributors over at Xubuntu tipped the scale.
<astraljava> And I must admit, I'm not sorry.
<astraljava> I'm using Xubuntu on my main workhorse now.
<acerimmer> astraljava: what % of porting from gnome to xfce can we expect in 12.04?
<astraljava> acerimmer: Well, there are no huge changes, but we're deviating from the standard Xubuntu somewhat, and also the appearance will be more old skool Studio-like.
<acerimmer> astraljava: nice!  I've made a point of saving the artwork from previous released, but my collection is incomplete.
<astraljava> acerimmer: But there's one MAJOR difference from the previous releases. We're switching over to live DVD now.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, I have to thank yo all for to helping me on my way >>> I will go >>> have i nice time together
<astraljava> hendrikus: Good luck, and come back to report!
<acerimmer> hendrikus: good luck hope to see your work soon!
<acerimmer> astraljava: upgrading from vanilla to ustudio will still be an option?  or xubuntu to ustudio??
<astraljava> acerimmer: The basics are still the same. Everything can be pulled in by meta-packages, just like previously.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, I am a musician 432Hz Improvisation Singing htp://hendrikusgodvliet.appspot.com/sing.html
<acerimmer> hendrikus: Mostly I podcast but I do make the occasional video: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Kokujin%20Chronicles%20Episode%20007.mp4
<hendrikus> acerimmer, did you make the video in Blender?
<acerimmer> hendrikus: no blender.  ihackintosh to use the Star Wars Text Generator > ffmpeg to render stills to video and overlay logos, openshot to mix audio/video
<acerimmer> hendrikus: I learned a LOT of linux/UStudio for this one.  :)
<hendrikus> acerimmer,  <<< openshot to mix audio/video>>> This can also be than with ffmpeg >>> ffmpeg -i movie.avi -i 026.WAV -ab 320k -sameq video+sound.avi
<hendrikus> acerimmer, I burning the disk - so within 5 min I will leave this place --
<acerimmer> hendrikus: yes, but then I would have missed out on the 3 days of headbanging b4 I could get OS's developer to tell me how to render still's to video.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, O.k I understand you point >>> I go
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-27
<hendrikus> acerimmer, Here ia >>> a new install 10.04 >>> And cheese is not stable!!!
<acerimmer> hendrikus: what were your results??
<hendrikus> acerimmer, one moment cheese take a video a moment later it make a video but there is no result a recording with no data
<hendrikus> acerimmer, I will try vlc on your way
<hendrikus> acerimmer, I think i will buy a Mac because linux is not do a simple video job like this
<acerimmer> hendrikus: best of luck.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, thanks
<hendrikus> acerimmer,  No recording sound in VLC
<acerimmer> hendrikus: sorry to hear it.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, yes this is to bad for words -- because this is the 7 distro i installed and no one can make a proper webcam recording with sound .......
<hendrikus> acerimmer, I also tried it on one of my other Laptops  /// also not working
<acerimmer> hendrikus: b4 your drop dollars on a mac, might want to consider buying just a webcam...
<hendrikus> acerimmer, how did you configure vlc to get sound recorded /dev/dsp is no working any more >>> how it looks your configureation?
<acerimmer> hendrikus: i've got the standard installed webcam that came with my 2009 dell 1545 laptop.  I installed UStudio, added medibuntu and restricted-extras and never had a problem.
<hendrikus> acerimmer, O.k i will take a lok to medibuntu
<acerimmer> hendrikus: HOLD.  medibuntu is ADDED to UStudio - is NOT  a distro.
<acerimmer> hendrikus: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<hendrikus> acerimmer, yes a know it is a library but it is not in synaptic
<acerimmer> hendrikus: right.  see http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<hendrikus> jip thanks
<hendrikus> acerimmer, o.ki installed the two packeds
<holstein> cheese is not the tool i would use to make a video
<holstein> hendrikus: how did pavucontrol work for you?
<acerimmer> hendrikus: do you want to film with a video cameran and then edit the video
<holstein> selecting the audio device with pulse?
<holstein> thats the way i do it now... i just use a flipHD i got off craiglist for $30 ;)
<hendrikus> acerimmer, Cheese is still having the same problem, I can make a creenshot to show you what is going on
<acerimmer> holstein: nothing wrong with that method.  Especially since OpenShot can add some magic and audio and make it look like a 6 figure shoot.
<holstein> hendrikus: cheese is a toy
<hendrikus> acerimmer, no i wont film with the webcame >>>
<acerimmer> hendrikus: see holstein's suggestion...
<hendrikus> holstein, my sound is ok the video is not ok >>>
<holstein> hendrikus: you *wont* film with the webcam? so you are goingn to do it with a video camera?
<hendrikus> holstein, you mean the sound in vlc
<holstein> 19:58 < hendrikus> acerimmer,  No recording sound in VLC
<hendrikus> holstein, indeed cheese is a toy >>> But what is better?
<holstein> ^^ thats wer i would be using pavucontrol to make sure i had the proper audio device
<holstein> hendrikus: VLC
<holstein> any of the editors that capture
<holstein> something in the browser
<acerimmer> hendrikus: #30 video camera...heck, even a smart phone camera.  edit it ubuntu and done...
<hendrikus> holstein, Yes i dont have sound in vlc when i record
<holstein> hendrikus: correct.. thats the case in which i would like for you to install the pavucontrol application
<hendrikus> holstein, I will install it
<holstein> from that application i would like for you to make srue the proper devcie is selected for VLC to record/capture audio
<holstein> hendrikus: i would also try something in the browser
<acerimmer> hendrikus: pavucontrol should already be there...
<hendrikus> holstein, ok i first install  pavucontrol
<holstein> hendrikus: i realize this is frustrating.. but keep in mind, you dont purchase a mac or windows machine and just know how to do this
<holstein> you can use similar tools in the browser too like ustream
<holstein> http://avidemux.berlios.de/ is one of my favorite tools
<hendrikus> holstein, I got it  pavucontrol
<holstein> ive used it since i was using windows
<holstein> hendrikus: OK
<holstein> hendrikus: try it out.. and see that VLC is using the device you expect it to
<holstein> OR, try avidemux
<holstein> or try ustream
<hendrikus> holstein, Ok i will try both
<holstein> or try an external camera.. assuming that 20:14 < hendrikus> acerimmer, no i wont film with the webcame >>> doesnt mean you wont to that
<holstein> wont do that*
<hendrikus> holstein, ye nex week i will buy a extern usb webcam --- but i am not shure if this will help
<holstein> you can also try some of the actual channel for those video projects
<holstein> its best to just pick one, and try and get used to it
<holstein> openshot is nice, but i found kdenlive to be my fav.. though i tend to use whatever is the best tool for the job
<hendrikus> holstein, I dont understand that >>>  you can also try some of the actual channel for those video projects
<holstein> like /join #openshot "im trying to get audio to my video"
<acerimmer> hendrikus: do you have any short videos on your computer right now?
<acerimmer> got an idea....
<holstein> theres a #kdenlive channel
<hendrikus> holstein, openshot itried but is also not stable to make a webcame video with sound
<holstein> hendrikus: what do you mean by stable?
<holstein> did it crash?
<holstein> when and why?
<holstein> what was the terminal output?
<hendrikus> holstein, Kdenlive is also not able to do the job I tied this all
<holstein> did you try a current version? or version from PPA?
<holstein> hendrikus: kden didnt do what?
<holstein> audio?
<holstein> did you ask the channel?
<holstein> i found it very capable
<hendrikus> holstein, Both Kdenlive and openshot are not able to make a webcam video with sound
<hendrikus> holstein, now i will first install avidemux and ustream
<holstein> hendrikus: nah.. i think you are having some configuration issues
<holstein> if *all* these programs are not getting audio, there are 2 constants to look at
<holstein> your audio hardware, and your audio hardware config
<hendrikus> holstein, why you think so? This i s an brand new installation
<holstein> do you know that your caputer device is working?
<holstein> hendrikus: have you *ever* heard anything from the device you are trying to capture?
<hendrikus> holstein, yes that is working the red lamp of the cam burnds and it make video in Goolge chat and in skype
<holstein> hendrikus: sure... but does it "make" audio?
<holstein> ever?
<holstein> hendrikus: im talking about the audio captuer device
<hendrikus> Yes also audio EVER sinds i am in skye and Google chat
<hendrikus> I am a recording man I am always working with Sox >>> see my website
<hendrikus> so i no how i can capture sound
<hendrikus> but not how i can capture sound in VLC
<holstein> hendrikus: right... i think you might be needing to tweak VLC a bit to captuer the audio
<holstein> maybe you are not grabbing the correct audio device
<hendrikus> capture sound in Sox >>> rec file.wav
<holstein> i would refer to the applications that are working correctly
<holstein> hendrikus: sure.. and thats what VLC, or any of these devices need to be configured to use as well
<holstein> any of these programs*
<acerimmer> holstein: got a quick/easy test for him to try...put this in terminal:  cd  && mplayer '/usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/UbuntuIsHumanity.ogv'
<hendrikus> yes i have to tweak vlc but what do i have to place in for the capture audio device /dev/dsp is not working anymore what
<holstein> try http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/webcam-linux/ ... GUVCviewer
<holstein> hendrikus: place in the audio device the same that is working and capturing for skype, and the others
<holstein> i would choose one, and work with it til you get the audio working
<hendrikus> holstein,  what did you put in by audio capture? alsa hw 0.0 ore something???
<holstein> hendrikus: i put in what works for my hardware, but i use JACK, so im not going to be much help
<holstein> hendrikus: i would literally fire up skype, since that working.. see what its using for the device, ad then put that in whichever of the applications youa re most comfortable with
<hendrikus> holstein, o.k understand
<hendrikus> yes thats what i do know
<holstein> sometimes you can search around and find those config lines relating to your particular hardware
<holstein> you can look in aplay -l and get an idea of what you are searching for
<holstein> or arecord -l in this case i suppose
<hendrikus> holstein, sorry but you don can see the device in skype not more then that it go to pulsaudio but not how
<holstein> hendrikus: ?
<holstein> skype is not allowing you to see the device?
<holstein> hendrikus: try the other applications that are working for you
<holstein> what is sox point at?
<hendrikus> sox I dont no to alsa
<holstein> hendrikus: what would you like to use?
<holstein> ill set that up here and tell you how i did it...
<holstein> or try at least
<holstein> first thing im doing is opening pavucontrol to see if my mic is working
<holstein> and its not
<hendrikus> holstein,  that would be great to get that info!
<holstein> hendrikus: is your mic working in pavucontrol?
<hendrikus> YES and my line in also
<holstein> the little meter moves?
<hendrikus> holstein, I like to use Vlc
<holstein> if that meter is moving, then all you need to do is tell VLC, or whatever to just use it
<hendrikus> Yes they move
<holstein> i need to get some hardware that works...
<hendrikus> Yes but how do i tell vlc that???
<holstein> hendrikus: right... lemme get some hardware, and i'll help you out further
<holstein> at least with what it takes to make my hardware work...
<acerimmer> hendrikus: alsamixer will display all your sound hardware.  f6 in that menu will take you to your soundcard
<hendrikus> acerimmer, o.k take a look
<hendrikus> acerimmer, 0 HDA intel
<hendrikus> acerimmer, is that what i have to put in vlc to capture from?
<acerimmer> wait one
<holstein> yeah, or just try it
<acerimmer> :~
<holstein> just try whatever til you hear something
<holstein> thats what im about to do
<hendrikus> ac no thats not corrct 0 HDA intel
<holstein> just keep trying them
<holstein> you'll not break anything... its just at some point the mic will work
<hendrikus> holstein, It try to open somthing in alsa   >>> alsa://    < but i don't know what
<holstein> hendrikus: it will only do what you tell it to do
<holstein> hang on.. i gotta install pulse.. you have pulse correct hendrikus ?
<acerimmer> hendrikus: copy and paste in terminal  http://paste.ubuntu.com/818365/
<hendrikus> holstein, http://pctonic.net/use-vlc-as-a-screen-recording-tool
<hendrikus> yes pulse is working
<holstein> hendrikus: im just trying to get as close to the same software case as you have.. i was asking if you were *using* pulse
<holstein> by all means, if that guide helps you , use it
<holstein> i wouldnt expect the windows audio hardware setting to help you in your case though
<hendrikus> acerimmer, cd  && mplayer '/usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/UbuntuIsHumanity.ogv'
<hendrikus>  That is working sound and video
<holstein> and, i didnt think you were trying to captuer the screen...
<hendrikus> holstein, yes i am using pulse audio
<hendrikus> holstein, No that quide helps me not it say there is no sound capture posible in vlc
<holstein> hendrikus: thats for deskto capture.. in windows
<holstein> desktop*
<holstein> i assure you that if i can find a device around here runing ubuntu and pulse and VLC, i will get it working
<hendrikus> holstein, no i dont wont to record the screen it is only a tutorial wich tells you how to configure vlc and it says there is no way to capture sound in vlc for tha tyou need a separate recorder
<holstein> hendrikus: fine.. you want to move on then?
<holstein> you want to try other software?
<hendrikus> jip
<holstein> there are audio capture settings in VLC
<holstein> that you have seen, and tried to use.. but you just tell me what you want to use
<hendrikus> Yes i now but waht do i have to fill in
<holstein> hendrikus: litereally whatever it takes for your hardware
<holstein> http://stream-recorder.com/forum/record-audio-freeware-vlc-player-ubuntu-9-t5578.html
<hendrikus> can i make a video capture with avidemux
<holstein> hendrikus: try it
<holstein> hendrikus: did you try gcvuview?
<holstein> http://developer.berlios.de/projects/guvcview
<hendrikus> holstein,  it is not in ubuntu  gcvuview
<holstein> hendrikus: correct
<holstein> see either that link ^^ of the one from earlier
<holstein> i think that will work just like cheese, except it is a better tool
<holstein> you see the link to the deb?
<astraljava> HA! Figured it out, finally.
<astraljava> hendrikus: Have you seen this page, yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1332107
<astraljava> Way to find out the name of the recording device. Then, you open vlc normally, from the menu, select Open Capture Device... and set video device as /dev/video0 and audio device according to that page instructions.
<hendrikus> holstein,   gcvuview? will not work libasound2 (>> 1.0.24.1) is not correct
<holstein> hendrikus: OK.. so try looking at the link astraljava just gave about choosing the proper device in VLC
<holstein> it envolves running arecord -l in the terminal like i suggested
<astraljava> Oh, sorry. I didn't have time to follow all the conversation. :)
<hendrikus> You see I have to buy a Macintosch there all this simple thing are working out of the box >>> I have spent more then two weeks in hourse and installing lInux but nothing bring me a simple toll that works and make a video with sound from the webcam
<holstein> hendrikus: do what you like.. there are learning curves to everything.. cheese "just works" for me
<holstein> hendrikus: i feel like you get the proper settings from arecord -l and put then in VLC and you are good to go
<holstein> hendrikus: i thought you had checked there earlier
<holstein> hendrikus: i actually use these tools on MAC as well
<holstein> VLC is the tool i prefer to use for capture on mac, for a lot fo the same reason i dont like to use cheese... i consider a lot of the tools that "just work" to be toys
<holstein> does that mean it wont work for you?
<holstein> no... but i do feel like you are working really hard, and unecessarily
<holstein> if you can chose a distro, and a pacakge, and a hardware base to "live in" for a bit
<holstein> and take some time to get used to it
<acerimmer> hendrikus: do you have an external mic you could try?  I've got a USB mic - plug it in, select it via sound preferences and done.  Just a thought.
<holstein> using an exteranl mic is a great way to boost the quality too
<holstein> you'll still need to point whatever application you end up going with to it
<holstein> i dont find VLC simple, easy, or intuitive
<holstein> i find it professional, configurable, and free
<acerimmer> holstein: i don't think ANYONE finds it simple, easy or intuitive.
<holstein> acerimmer: hehe
<hendrikus> holstein, >>> arecord -l
<hendrikus> **** Lijst van CAPTURE hardware-apparaten ****
<hendrikus> kaart 0: Intel [HDA Intel], apparaat 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<hendrikus>   Sub-apparaten: 0/1
<hendrikus>   Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0
<hendrikus> kaart 0: Intel [HDA Intel], apparaat 2: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<hendrikus>   Sub-apparaten: 1/1
<hendrikus>   Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0
<hendrikus> kaart 0: Intel [HDA Intel], apparaat 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<hendrikus>   Sub-apparaten: 1/1
<hendrikus>   Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0
<holstein> hendrikus: you can reference http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1332107 to see what to do with that information
<holstein> hendrikus: you can also use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> hendrikus: what i see from that is.. you should use either 0:1 or 1:1
<hendrikus> holstein, Yes I have external mic in to the laptop >>> that is not  to point
<holstein> i would have already tried just *every* combination
<astraljava> hendrikus: This is what works for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/818396/
<holstein> entering "default" should work
<astraljava> hendrikus: So just use ":input-slave=alsa://plughw:NAME_OF_SOUND_DEVICE"
<astraljava> hendrikus: As you can see from the pastebin entry, for me it was SB, the first entry after the card number, before the longer name in brackets.
<hendrikus> astraljava, VLC kon de MRL 'alsa://plughw:SB' niet openen. It say can not open device SB
<hendrikus> astraljava, But what is th name of my device ?
<holstein> hendrikus: what is SB?
<astraljava> hendrikus: You have to find your card name, it's not the same as mine.
<hendrikus> where ca i find that name
<astraljava> hendrikus: Seems to be Intel for you.
<acerimmer> paste??
<astraljava> hendrikus: From the output of `arecord -l`.
<hendrikus> no not intel
<holstein> hendrikus: yeah, its intel
<hendrikus> >> arecord -l
<hendrikus> <hendrikus> **** Lijst van CAPTURE hardware-apparaten ****
<hendrikus> <hendrikus> kaart 0: Intel [HDA Intel], apparaat 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<hendrikus> <hendrikus>   Sub-apparaten: 0/1
<hendrikus> <hendrikus>   Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0
<hendrikus> <hendrikus> kaart 0: Intel [HDA Intel], apparaat 2: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<hendrikus> <hendrikus>   Sub-apparaten: 1/1
<hendrikus> <hendrikus>   Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0
<astraljava> No, it's Intel.
<hendrikus> <hendrikus> kaart 0: Intel [HDA Intel], apparaat 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<hendrikus> <hendrikus>   Sub-apparaten: 1/1
<hendrikus> <hendrikus>   Sub-apparaat #0: subdevice #0
<holstein> hendrikus: if you dont mind, use a pastebin for that
<hendrikus> yes
<astraljava> hendrikus: Look, I told you, the first thing after the card number, before the longer name in brackets.
<holstein> hendrikus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/818402/
<acerimmer> *really* looking to seeing a pastebin hendrickus...
<hendrikus> holstein,  but i dont see what you mean
<holstein> hendrikus: you should use a pastebin so you dont flood the channel
<hendrikus> where do yo see the name off my soundcard device
<acerimmer> ...and so we can see
<holstein> hendrikus: i see it from the output of that command... arecord -l
<holstein> its intel
<hendrikus> yes i will use past the bin
<holstein> hendrikus: you dont need to paste that now..
<holstein> you can just look and see what you need.. its intel
<hendrikus> yes i tried intel tried Intel but both not working
<holstein> hendrikus: right... but you know what you need to do now
<astraljava> hendrikus: Just out of curiosity, _how_ did you try it? Did you type the command like I showed you? Can you pastebin the output of that, please?
<holstein> this is what worked for me...
<holstein> Intel
<holstein> with a capital I
<acerimmer> holstein: other than turining of the webcam via vlc, what does this do?  vlc v4l2:///dev/video0 :input-slave=alsa://plughw:Intel
<holstein> yup.. thats what worked for me
<hendrikus> holstein, I have to stop everything breaks down there was a total crash on my system
<holstein> hendrikus: OK
<holstein> this worked for me
<holstein> Intel
<holstein> with a capital I
<holstein> in a terminal ... vlc v4l2:///dev/video0 :input-slave=alsa://plughw:Intel
<hendrikus> holstein,  thanks for taking time to hel me forwards i am tiered have to sleep >>> Ol that line i missed iwill tried it one more time
<acerimmer> holstein: my webcam popped right up in vlc @ that command...
<holstein> yup... webcam and for me, i start to get horrible feedback from the mic working
<hendrikus> holstein,  O.k this give no error aldo i dont have sound >>> I will take a look
<holstein> hendrikus: nah.. you have sound going to the video i berty
<holstein> bet*
<holstein> im not sure what you are expeting from "sound"
<astraljava> holstein: You berty? :D
<holstein> hehe
<acerimmer> hendrikus: best audio is going to be from a mic which is NOT mounted on your laptop.  I used my skype headset and that is WAY better than the laptop mic.  Just sayin...
<hendrikus> acerimmer, IT WORKS!!!
<hendrikus> holstein, IT WORKS!!!
 * astraljava taps foot
<holstein> hendrikus: yup... its just a matter of prepoer configuration, and know how to test.. and not giving up and jumping around so much
<acerimmer> hendrikus: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/success%20kid.jpg
<hendrikus> holstein, I use sE Microphones true a Korg Mr 1000 I bit micrphone reamps
<holstein> and you are getting in with the internal soundcard?
<hendrikus> holstein,  yes on this laptop not on my other macines there I use RME
<hendrikus> acerimmer, THANKS FOR THE KIDS!!! you di dit man!!!
<acerimmer> hendrikus: WRITE DOWN the settings!  I've learned thru hard experience to keep my computer install/delete/configure records in a spreadsheet via dropbox.
<astraljava> Nah, man. Learn how to find out that stuff. That's the proper way.
<acerimmer> peace out y
<hendrikus> acerimmer, yes I hav everything on my website >>> and in Google Docs >>> But for shure i will place this onle liner with both off your name on the bet place i can find
<acerimmer> y'all.
<holstein> hendrikus: consider a http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx ..its a cheap way to get a cleaner way in the machine
<holstein> the RME stuff is usually well supported in linux
<hendrikus> acmeinc, I have to sleep it to late here The Netherlands
<hendrikus> holstein, also thanks for helping me
<holstein> hendrikus: sure
<hendrikus> holstein, Yes thats why i use RME for many years
<holstein> for linux support?
<hendrikus> holstein, Yes PCI
<holstein> interesting
<hendrikus> holstein,  Alsa has a special sound device for the pci card of RME works out of the box
<holstein> yup... its on my radar
<hendrikus> holstein, But only for the pci cards
<holstein> i use firewire right now
<holstein> the PCI express cards might work as well
<hendrikus> holstein, YES
<holstein> or so i was told
<hendrikus> pci works in linux out of the box
<holstein> my firewire does now too
<hendrikus> holstein, I am not familair with firewire
<hendrikus> holstein, http://hendrikusgodvliet.appspot.com/korg.mr1000.html
<holstein> so you are using that for the preamp?
<hendrikus> holstein, yes in this situation at this moment
<holstein> good to know
<hendrikus> holstein, i have more stuff
<holstein> i generally avoid korg unless i need a synth
<hendrikus> holstein, HO HO this is the best there is >>> Google on this machine Korg Mr 1000 >>> Not only the best mobile sample recording but also one of the best master recorders at the moment It is DSD 5.6 biljoen samples / sec
<holstein> eh
<holstein> i would go for a zoom H4 or H2
<holstein> but i can just take my studio rig with a laptop around
<hendrikus> holstein,  U never heard  so a clear recording as with htis Korg mr 1000
<holstein> hendrikus: glad you are enjoying it
<holstein> i *have* heard a zoom H4, and i think the pres are very nice
<holstein> and the included mics are great
<holstein> and its a linux friendly sound card via USB
<hendrikus> holstein, Thanks >>> Soom h4 you dont can compaire that with the Korg it cost at least 5 time more
<holstein> correct
<holstein> and what i am saying is, i consider the zoom to be more bang for the buck
<hendrikus> holstein,  i have a tascam like the zoomh4 but that is not what the Korg Mr 1000 and the 2000 are made for.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> again, im glad you like it
<holstein> and im not really in the market for standalones like that right now
<holstein> i like the ones that can doulble as interfaces
<hendrikus> holstein,  NOW I have to SLEEEEEPPPP ...Thanks and till another time
<holstein> hendrikus: o/
<hendrikus> ho see you
<Guest23311> is the dvd is a 'livecd' ?
<Guest23311> ...
<Guest23311> sry didn't read the message
<fanat> åñòü ðóññêèå?
<fanat> êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü?
<fanat> guys!?
<acerimmer> english plz
<fanat> hi man
<fanat> i have a problem
<fanat> do you help me?
<fanat> Guys!
<fanat> help me please!
<astraljava> fanat: We won't be able to help you unless you present your problem.
<acerimmer> !ask|fanat
<ubottu> fanat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fanat> i install Ubuntu Studio on my notebook. After installation system reboot. When i power on my notebook monitor is black
<acerimmer> fanat: notebook brand?  make mode?
<fanat> Lenovo ThinkPad
<fanat> R500
<acerimmer> fanat: is your laptop ubuntu only or dual boot?
<fanat> i use Windows XP, then i use unet program to install ubuntu studio ISO on windows platform
<fanat> my english very bad... =(
<acerimmer> fanat: your english is OK for  this discussion.
<fanat> what can i do? i want use ubuntu studio.. but monitor black
<acerimmer> fanat: did you md5sum check your ubuntu iso download??
<acerimmer> fanat: and is this the first installation of ubuntu on your laptop?
<acerimmer> !checksum|fanat
<ubottu> fanat: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<fanat> this is not first installation of ubuntu
<fanat> i install ubuntu 10.x several moth ago
<fanat> i download ISO on official site with torrent
<fanat> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/11.10/release/
<fanat> here
<acerimmer> fanat: did you checksum test before you installed?
<fanat> no
<acerimmer> Do so now so we can eliminate one potential cause of problems...
<fanat> what problems?
<acerimmer> bad iso means ubuntu doesn't act right - like not booting...
<fanat> and...
<fanat> i whrite ISO inside files on DVD, boot from CD and disk not boot. I mean load Win XP
<acerimmer> fanat: also you installed 11.10?  Not adviseable IMO.  Long Term Support (LTS) ubuntu is more heavily test and better maintained than interim releases.  Most recent LTS was 10.04.  Next one is 12.04.  STRONGLY recommend you install 10.04.
<fanat> i installed this  ubuntustudio-11.10-alternate-i386.iso
<acerimmer> fanat: I see the installation method you used.  Our systems are similar specifications and age.  I've got a 2009 Dell 1545 laptop with Win7, Ubuntu Studio 10.04, OSX Snow Leopard.  I had ubuntu problems every 6 months because I would ALWAYS update.  I switched to LTS updates only - no more problems.
<acerimmer> fanat: you STILL need to checksum.  A bad iso can cause your US to act strange.
<acerimmer> fanat: my suggestion: install Ubuntu 10.04 then upgrade that to UStudio.
<fanat> ok, i can try do this. Thank you, man!
<acerimmer> fanat: stick with LTS - life will be less stressful.
<fanat> what is LTS?
<acerimmer> !lts|fanat
<ubottu> fanat: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<fanat> aa... ok ok. I use google =)
<acerimmer> mods online??
<fanat> i see grub
<acerimmer> fanat: this is good...
<fanat> i can chek all file system
<fanat> but i choose normal loading..
<acerimmer> fanat: let it check - it's quick
<fanat> i feel.. system is installed.. but.. somethink wrong
<fanat> man!
<acerimmer> fanat: ...more info
<fanat> GNU GRUB 1.99
<fanat> 4 chose
<holstein> i would check the hard drive, and the memory
<fanat> i see this:
<fanat> 1. ubuntu linux 3.0.0-15-generic
<acerimmer> !paste|fanat
<ubottu> fanat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> fanat: yes, that the grub list
<fanat> 2. ubuntu linux 3.0.0-15-generic (.. mode)
<fanat> memtest and memtest serial console 115200
<holstein> fanat: yup... thats the grub list.. it'll have 2 enteries per kernel...
<fanat> what i do?
<holstein> fanat: what i would do, is choose the first entry and boot it
 * holstein high-fives acerimmer !
<holstein> acerimmer: thanks for being so active in here
<acerimmer> me blush
<holstein> ;)
<fanat> my monitor is black and all... =(
<holstein> fanat: right... could be graphics card related
<acerimmer> holstein: not a problem.  UStudio has provided a fine outlet for my suppressed creative urges...
<holstein> i would try and boot a live CD to the desktop
<holstein> i would try and test the hard drive from a live CD
<holstein> i would try and test the memory
<holstein> i would want to remove as many variables from the machine as possible, and make sure all the hardware if functioning properaly
<holstein> properly*
<holstein> and i would want to make sure the downloaded CD image downloaded correctly, and that the installation media is created successfully
<holstein> i would try forcing vesa
<holstein> fanat: i would hit control+F1, and see if i could get to a console
<holstein> you can lots of troubleshooting options, its really up to you where you want to start
<fanat> my cd-rom is not open =)
<fanat> i can't open cd-rom! )
<fanat> only preboot OS
<fanat> so...
<holstein> bios?
<fanat> F1 is work
<fanat> yes
<fanat> i see grub list
<holstein> right.. thats where you choose the kernel and boot the machine
<holstein> if it doesnt boot, then you can try control+atl+F1
<holstein> fanat: i forgot the alt last time... sorry
<holstein> anyways.. you are in good hands with acerimmer
 * holstein gotta run...
<fanat> acerimmer!
<acerimmer> fanat: hey
<fanat> why the GRUB list i see correct, but when system starting - not?
<fanat> i try fsck (check all file system)
<acerimmer> fanat: boot 10.04 from DVD/CDROM??
<fanat> no
<fanat> i try reanimation my Ubuntu Studio 11.10
<fanat> what is this? /dev/sda1: 50559/9641984 files (0.1% non-contiguous), 843139/38566400 blocks [   106.471321] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remoutn-ro
<acerimmer> fanat: installing ubuntu is "easy" so long as you follow the rules, IMHO.
<acerimmer> !paste|fanat
<acerimmer> fanat: that would be the outcput of your file system check - successful
<fanat> load graphics devise FAIL
<acerimmer> fanat: whatever's wrong here is not necessarily Ubuntu Studio specific.  More likely, it's at the grub installation level.  That said, you'll find LOTS more people over on #ubuntu.  OR we can try - but I'll need your cooperation for my process.  The first thing I ALWAYS check on a downloaded iso, ESPECIALLY via torrent is the md5 check...
<fanat> ok
<fanat> let's try
<acerimmer> I'll send you the md5sum check link.  Follow the directions there and paste the output.
<acerimmer> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<acerimmer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fanat> i can not check ISO image because he was on hard drive previous install Ubuntu. In time install Ubuntu convert file system. I have only inside files in DVD
<acerimmer> fanat: so you SAVED US to the DVD but you can't boot from that disk?
<fanat> yes
<acerimmer> fanat: how did you boot the alternate install disk?
<fanat> unetbootin
<fanat> i use unetbootin for Windows
<acerimmer> fanat: right.  I'm trying to quickly learn how that works right now...
<acerimmer> fanat: do you have a USB drive??
<fanat> i not have
<fanat> just Notebook (with Ubuntu Studio), netbook - this PC, and DVD-RW
<acerimmer> fanat: to be fair to you, I suggest you take your question over to #ubuntu.  Never used unetbootin.
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-28
<fanat> ok.
<fanat> but how i can boot on CD?
<fanat> file inside ISO image is not multiboot
<fanat> may be i can start install from CD use console comand?
<acerimmer> fanat: have you burned a CD of ubuntu iso??
<fanat> yes
<fanat> he is inside CD-ROM
<acerimmer> reboot.  for a few seconds you'll see something like
<fanat> and i see GRUB list on monitor
<acerimmer> Press F2 for boot options
<acerimmer> Press that and you'll go into the bios.
<fanat> i know how boot from CD
<fanat> but not booting!
<acerimmer> fanat: the CD won't boot??
<fanat> yes!
<acerimmer> 3 possibilities...
<acerimmer> bad iso
<acerimmer> good iso, bad cd
<acerimmer> cd can't be read by ubuntu
<fanat> iso downloaded from official site
<fanat> good iso
<acerimmer> fanat: doesn't matter WHERE, what matters is was the transfer good and 100%
<fanat> hm..
<acerimmer> fanat: in other words, confirm with the md5sum check - ALWAYS
<fanat> ok, i understand
<fanat> man
<fanat> i try ctrl+alt+F1 and monitor is work
<fanat> but i work in comand shell
<fanat> i logon the system
<acerimmer> IF it's a good iso, I'd say it's just a matter of configuring the graphics card.
<fanat> can you help me?
<fanat> configuring my card
<acerimmer> fanat: looking...
<fanat> can i update or upgrade soft now from internet?
<acerimmer> fanat: yes from command line: sudo apt-get update
<fanat> just several minutes please... i need LAN cable on another port ..
<ickefes> hi guys. i have tried to install wineasio but not suceeded but reaper detects one "WineAsio" and one "Wine Asio". How do I remove these? I have uninstalled wineasio in synaptic already.
<acerimmer> ickefes: IIRC it should be: sudo apt-get purge WineAsio
<ickefes> thanks acerimmer. i will try that and get back to you
<acerimmer> fanat: do you EVER seet the bootsplash??  https://odzangba.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/ubuntu_10_10_plymouth_splash_by_internauta2000.png
<acerimmer> fanat: or a login screen?  http://lh6.ggpht.com/_KN7Lm3BJp7k/TGzDNHG9BFI/AAAAAAAAAH4/zR89CV-4f4U/ubuntu-login%5B3%5D.jpg
<fanat_1> fanat in use )))
<fanat_1> network is not working
<fanat_1> may be i can this from CD?
<falktx> lol, network is notworking
<ickefes> it was unable to locate the WineAsio package but still I see "WineAsio Driver" and "Wine Asio Driver" in Reaper.
<acerimmer> fanat_1: try
<acerimmer> ickefes: radical surgery: sudo apt-get purge wine*
<ickefes> doesn't it remove wine too then?
<acerimmer> ickefes: will kill ALL the wine!
<acerimmer> ickefes: but then you should get a clean re-install
<ickefes> hm... :)
<ickefes> ok
<acerimmer> *dear old dad* It's free advice son and worth every penny!
<fanat_1> yeah...
<fanat_1> system is work
<fanat_1> but i need graphic interface
<fanat_1> and i have command line only
<fanat_1> what is wrong?
<acerimmer> fanat_1: graphic card settings most likely
<acerimmer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<plusEV> hi. downloaded US 11,10 with the XFCE ui and I did not like it at all. Then I installed US 11.04 andI do love this UI. But after a fresh install of that I get asked to update to ubuntu 11.10. If I update this, will I then get the  XFCE ui that I do not like?
<plusEV> anyone? :/
<astraljava> plusEV: Yes, that is correct.
<astraljava> plusEV: The reason for the change was that GNOME 2 was obsoleted by upstream, so we couldn't use that as the DE anymore.
<plusEV> allright so I should stay away from that update button then i guess
<plusEV> thx
<astraljava> As you wish. However, that release won't be supported anymore when 12.10 comes out, so you'll end up with the Xfce anyway, if you continue using Ubuntu Studio (for which I thank you, anyhow :)
<petrov> hi need help with update
<plusEV> Its not that I hate it. It just did not want to play a long with my shitty laptop
<astraljava> plusEV: What problems were you facing?
<astraljava> !ask > petrov
<ubottu> petrov, please see my private message
<plusEV> I do not remember becuuse I have tried like 10 different distros the last 24h ;)
<astraljava> Heheh. :)
<petrov> ok so enybody can help me? i have problems with updating my ubuntu
<astraljava> plusEV: There's a new LTS release coming out in April, which uses Xfce as the DE. It's also going to be the first live-dvd. I suggest you try it out when it's more stable, so you can compare against 11.04.
<astraljava> petrov: We can't help unless you give us a description of your problem.
<plusEV> I love sounds good. I will probably use this until april then.
<plusEV> reason
<plusEV> because it works :)
<plusEV> -i love
<astraljava> Yeah, why break it when there's no reason to do so. :)
<astraljava> But eventually you'll have to.
<plusEV> true true
<petrov> ok, i have 11.04 ubuntu, when i am making sudo apt-get update i have problems with that like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/819902/
<petrov> and more http://paste.ubuntu.com/819903/
<astraljava> petrov: Please also pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file, you've got old entries in there.
<astraljava> petrov: Specifically, dapper.
<astraljava> Also maverick.
<petrov> how to see my sources.list file
<petrov> ?
<astraljava> petrov: Open up an editor, then open that file. When it's open, press Ctrl+a, then Ctrl+c to copy it to the clipboard.
<petrov> oh, right... :X
<astraljava> petrov: Also, if you're not very accustomed to linux, nor ubuntu, I'd suggest disabling the use of backports. There's always an elevated risk of problems with them.
<petrov> but how to make this ?
<astraljava> petrov: By removing the relevant entries in that file.
<astraljava> petrov: First pastebin that file, I will then modify it so it suits your purposes better.
<petrov> okeey
<petrov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819908/ here u go
<astraljava> Ok, I'm on it. Sit tight. :)
<petrov> :) ok
<astraljava> Err... no, I didn't want a listing of that directory. I need the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<petrov> ok, w8 sec
<petrov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819913/  sry for my lame :P
<astraljava> No worries. :)
<astraljava> petrov: I can fix this, but just how did you end up with this setup? Is that really the whole of the file? There's nothing referring to natty in there.
<petrov> you see
<petrov> i am a newbie linux user and just installed ubuntu 11.04 thats all
<petrov> long time no update because that problem
<astraljava> petrov: Are you saying you installed Ubuntu 11.04 yourself? And ended up with that setup? Where did you get the install disc?
<petrov> ubuntu.com
<astraljava> petrov: That's a very, _very_ unusual setup, and highly questionable if I might add, even.
<petrov> i installed it from pendrive
<astraljava> That's impossible, the official release wouldn't contain such a sources.list file. You have had to replace that since. Like I said, we can fix that, but I'm a little concerned what problems will emerge when you update.
<petrov> actually i did few months ago a update
<petrov> nothing more
<astraljava> Still, that doesn't explain this weird file. Well, here's a new file. You can backup the one you have now, but I'm already warning you, after you `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`, your system could very well be severely damaged. We can of course try and work out the kinks, but a fresh install may have to be done, so back up all important data IMMEDIATELY!
<astraljava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819923/
<petrov> astraljava,  i dont know
<astraljava> Ok. What editor do you use? What did you use to get the output of that file?
<petrov> gedit editor
<astraljava> Ok. When you need to write to system files (use precaution!), you can open an editor like this `gksudo gedit <filename>`, without the backticks of course.
<astraljava> That happens in a terminal, of course.
<astraljava> So, in this case, you have to open up a terminal, and type `gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list`
<astraljava> Again, without the backticks.
<astraljava> Well, they won't hurt, but they're redundant.
<astraljava> ...in this case.
<petrov> i have it now
<petrov> saved
<astraljava> And have you backed up all your data?
<petrov> almost done
<astraljava> Ok, let me know when you're done.
<petrov> almost done/
<petrov> what bad can happened when it wont work ?
<petrov> ok i have all backed up
<astraljava> Some packages might not install correctly, there could be weird chains of dependencies etc.
<petrov> astraljava, all done
<astraljava> Alright. If you're sure nothing valuable will be lost if your system will not be functional after this, you can do in terminal `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<petrov> downloading stuff
<astraljava> It will take some time. If there are problems, you can pastebin them right away and then just link to that in here. I'm going to be AFK for a little bit, but will check back every once in a while.
<petrov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819934/
 * petrov afk
 * petroV_AFK petrov
<astraljava> petrov: There's really no need for those. If you stay online, and people address you, they will realize that you're AFK if you don't respond in a timely manner. :)
<petrov> :) undastood
<petrov> diferent room different rules :)
<petrov> btw how old are you?
<astraljava> petrov: Yeah. In here, it's not that big a deal, but it's better not to get too used to that, cause in more crowded channels, that just creates unnecessary cruft.
<astraljava> 34. You?
<petrov> 22
<petrov> funny, just yersterday i've met a 15 yers old kid how helped me out with some problems :)
<petrov> and what do you do for the living? :)
<astraljava> Yeah, there's all sorts in the *buntu community. We had once a prodigy here, just barely in his teens. Some people learn this stuff early.
<astraljava> I'm a software developer, currently in mobile field.
<petrov> cool, what kind of software
<astraljava> Mostly middleware or backend stuff.
<petrov> i am studying law btw
<astraljava> Oh good. We (as the FOSS community) could use a lawyer to sort out the licensing stuff. :D
<petrov> :)
<petrov> things will mess up with ACTA...
<astraljava> Potentially so.
<astraljava> Alright, I'm going to be a little preoccupied from now on (watching a movie). I'll check back every once in a while, though. But please be patient, there are other people here, and for this kind of stuff you can ask for support on #ubuntu, too. It is by no means Studio-specific.
<HazRPG> hey all \o
<HazRPG> I've got a question, having trouble with my audio in ubuntu - i.e. I have no sound, so far I've tried upgrading to 11.10 (from 10.10->11.04->11.10), during upgrading I found that jackd was possibly the culprit... so I removed it, plus apps that needed it, however I still have no sound... don't know what to do now
<HazRPG> can someone help me?
<holstein> HazRPG: its got nothing to do with JACK
<holstein> jack is not running unless you ask it to run
<holstein> you can just try the normal ubuntu LIVE though and confirm that
<holstein> sometimes i use live CD's and just hop around until something "Just Works"
<holstein> HazRPG: you can open a terminal and run lspci (asuming this is an internal sound card)
<holstein> you can output that here in a pastebin and i can help search for problems relating to your particulaor hardware
<holstein> particular*
<holstein> HOWEVER... first thing i would do.. open a terminal and run
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> then.. arecord -l
<holstein> if you see output there, then you *should* be getting sound, and its likely just something with the UI
<plusEV> most chill OS evar, and have not looked at the audio programs yet. :)11.04 ftw.
<acerimmer> plusEV: glad you like.
<plusEV> I have windows 7 on a pro computer. It wont break my win instal if i try install dual boot on that?
<plusEV> :>
<plusEV> 99% guaranteed right? :)
<acerimmer> plusEV: not if installed properly.  I triple boot so I might be able to advise
<plusEV> ok lets download 64 bit on that then. :)
<acerimmer> plusEV: I see you're looking at 11.04.  suggest you go with 10.04.
<plusEV> allkright ill try that.
<plusEV> i have backup but it will suck if it fails
<plusEV> just waste of time then if it does :))
<acerimmer> 10.04 is Long Term Support.  more testing went into it to ensure quality and workability.  LTS releases are way less stressful than non-LTS>  next LTS comes out in april: 12.04
<plusEV> allright
<acerimmer> installation method?
<plusEV> boot dvd rw
<acerimmer> 10.04 USTudio iso or install Ubuntu 10.04 and then install the UStudio packages.  both work
<acerimmer> plusEV: don't feel like you MUST upgrade to 12.04 right away - LTS = 36 months of support on desktop, 60 months on server version
<plusEV> ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso yes?
<acerimmer> plusEV: thats the one.  don't forget to md5sum check.
<plusEV> cmd for that?
<plusEV> what do you mean...---
<acerimmer> !md5sum|plusev
<ubottu> plusev: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<plusEV> to much work. i trust its ok.
<plusEV> :)
<plusEV> fresh formated dvd should do the trick.
<plusEV> but i will continuer this tomorrow. good night.
<xerxes73> I have two linux boxes connected to a hub (happens to a wireless hub).  They both can talk to the internet.  What commands do I run so that I can scp between the two linux boxes?  Thanks!
<xerxes73> One of the boxes runs latest Ubuntu, the other runs Debian
<acerimmer> xerxes73: suggest you take this to #ubuntu
<xerxes73> Alright thanks
<xerxes73> acerimmer: i will take it to ubuntu
<dreamy_> hi .. are there many musicians here?
<acerimmer> dreamy_: what are you trying to get done
<acerimmer> http://www.linuxmusicians.com/
<dreamy_> i dont know.. im not busy at the moment
<dreamy_> id liek
<dreamy_> like
<dreamy_> to maybe do some producition
<dreamy_> well..
<dreamy_> ty for that link
<acerimmer> no problem.
<dreamy_> oh nice link, but its  a conversation forum?
<acerimmer> all kinds - developers, producers, musicians, etc...
<dreamy_> acerimmer, maybe i could find an app to write some songs
<acerimmer> dreamy_: song writing?  wait
<dreamy_> whats the cleverst app u know?
<acerimmer> dreamy_: as I don't write... idk
<dreamy_> k
<acerimmer> muse...
<dreamy_> let me check
<acerimmer> musescore
<dreamy_> the screenshots r nice
<acerimmer> dreamy_: here's a thought - the way I learn best is hands on.  I worked from small projects and learned at each stage bigger and better tricks.  Choose a project, test the tools, evaluate your results.  Pretty sure 100  musicians will have 100 opinions...
<dreamy_> oh u mean i should try the applications?
<acerimmer> dreamy_: sure!  free to try, free to learn and if you don't find exactly what you want, free to try something different!
<dreamy_> ok..im figuring by now that linux is clever with music
<dreamy_> i mean it makes a good combination
<dreamy_> do u know cubase
<dreamy_> ?
<acerimmer> dreamy_: i don't BUT i know that Ardour is the linux equivalent.  Audacity suits my editing and mixing needs for the podcast quite nicely.
<dreamy_> nice
<acerimmer> dreamy_: you'll find, I think, that there's enough variety and resources to get whatever you need done.  See the Ubuntu Studio and Multimedia forums...
<dreamy_> ty for your atteention and help so far
<dreamy_> im installing muse
<acerimmer> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334  $  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=16
<acerimmer> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=335
<dreamy_> ty ill check that after i install muse
<dreamy_> whats the jack audio server .. whats its purporse? does it makes better sound quality?
<dreamy_> muse and ardour requires it
<acerimmer> install it.  Jack works with the real-time kernel which you'll find very useful for multi-input semi-pro recording sessions.
<acerimmer> NOTE: you can record, edit and mix with audacity without using jack - that's what I've been doing.
<acerimmer> my very 1st Ubuntu Studio production in Audacity and Openshot video editor: http://youtu.be/XDL6fMQXIoE
<dreamy_> im familiar with audicity , pretty nice..
<acerimmer> Remixing in Ardour with Ubuntu Studio
<acerimmer> http://youtu.be/brBK5PTJ19U
<dreamy_> pls w8 im trying to deal with jack
<dreamy_> those apps also stand for electronic music producition?
<dreamy_> mixing with real isntruments?
<acerimmer> which?
<dreamy_> ardour and muse
<acerimmer> ardour absolutely never used muse so idk
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-29
<dreamy_> acerimmer, arodour is running fine, had some trouble with muse, what could be the diff between one and another?>
<dreamy_> those dont got a drum machine?
<acerimmer> dreamy_: hyrdogen = drums i believe
<dreamy_> ty for your attention so far
<acerimmer> dreamy_: best way to learn is just doing it.  use the forums first then irc and google is your friend.  I've also found quite a number of fine tutorials on youtube.
<dreamy_> nice
<newguy> this is kind of a ridiculous question, but if i were to install studio on a separate hdd, how would i set up my computer to allow me to choose the os to launch?
<raven> hi
<raven> do you know any great piano-synth?
<dreamy_> whats a midi sequencer? how can i have it started?  the purpose is to run an app called "muse"
<dreamy_> is it hardware?
<dreamy_> if its software, is it some package that i can install?
<acerimmer> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_sequencer
<dreamy_> hi acerimmer
<dreamy_> oh.. i get that error..
<acerimmer> error??
<dreamy_> may i paste it?
<acerimmer> go for it
<acerimmer> qtractor = midi sequencer in Ubuntu Software Center
<dreamy_> pls w8, i ended up by quiting and im in the midle of "rosegarden" installation
<dreamy_> i can paste the error in about 2 mins
<acerimmer> i'll be around
<dreamy_> rosegarden sounds nice to u ?
<acerimmer> dreamy_: never had a reason to use it so i can't say.  I did look at it and it certainly LOOKS user -friendly. ..
<dreamy_> this is my error :
<dreamy_> looping waiting for sequencer thread to start
<dreamy_> midi sequencer thread does not start!? Exiting...
<acerimmer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dreamy_> ops
<acerimmer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QNhdygsAqg
<dreamy_> so id had to sort of swtich on midi, when using jack?
<acerimmer> dreamy_: as I understand it, jack has to be running to use.  BTW, you have to have booted ubuntu with the rt (real-time) kernel to activate jack.
<acerimmer> again, I DON'T USE JACK so my knowledge is limited
<acerimmer> aslo, qtractor is in the default UStudio as a midi sequencer
<dreamy_> ok
<dreamy_> ty for ur time so far acer
<acerimmer> no problem.
<acerimmer> created with/in and about Ubuntustudio: http://youtu.be/XDL6fMQXIoE
<acerimmer> created with/in ubuntu studio - note the logo!  http://youtu.be/Ua_vTyR9jEs
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-21
<contrapunctus> Hey folks...it's finally that time when I can stop entering notes by VMPK and edit velocity by mouse -_- Any 25 key MIDI keyboard that doesn't cost more than USD 200, break down soon, or have any incompatibilities with Linux?
<udog> hi,I have ubuntu studio 12.04,and use ardour.It freezes when exporting to an audiofilemIve read Im not the only case.Will upgrading to ubuntustuio 12.10 solve this?Thanks
<zequence> udog: It depends more on the version of ardour.
<zequence> udog: Or, the version of the libraries it depends on (don't know anything about that bug though)
<udog> Its ardour 2.8.12
<zequence> udog: Actually, it might depend on one of the plugins
<zequence> udog: Try exporting something without any active plugins
<zequence> udog: Some info here http://ardour.org/node/5363
<udog>  <zequence>I have trued exporting specific audiotracks with no plugins.The same thing
<zequence> ok
<zequence> udog: Do you have multiple audio devices?
<udog> <zequence>,no,in fact im using the built in device,crappy,I know
<zequence> udog: Just a shot in the dark, but, is it some kind of realtime export you are doing?
<zequence> Meaning, is it exporting in time, just as if you were playing the track
<udog> Realtime is tagged,but tried untagging and setting jack to a higher latency.Worked onece,but not anymore.
<udog> <zequence>Realtime is tagged,but tried untagging and setting jack to a higher latency.Worked onece,but not anymore.
<zequence> udog: I wasn't referring to the realtime tag. Please use it, cause it makes audio much more reliable
<zequence> A higher latency is preferred
<zequence> udog: Actually, the default settings are the most reliable
<zequence> Or, reliable enough
<udog> <zequence>no,then its not a realtime export
<udog> <zequence> ,sorry,have to leave.Thanks.Will chime in later,thanx
<zequence> udog: I can't find anything more that could explain your issue. Let me try exporting something. Tell me, what samplerate did you record in, and what did you export to?
<jorin91> Hello i hope there is someone who has some time to help me ?
<jorin91> after some updates my cable internet and my wifi doesnt work anymore, they cant connect, my router does communicate with my pc which i can see at the lights of my router.
<jorin91> So i really hope that someone here have some time to help me.
<zequence> jorin91: What OS and which release?
<zequence> And, just to make sure, is it a Desktop PC, or a laptop?
<zequence> bbl
<jorin91> its a desktop with ubuntu studio 12.04 tls
<jorin91> it always worked find until yesterday
<jorin91> if managed to use sudo hdhclient eth0 it worked for 1 time.
<jorin91> * i managed to use sudo dhclient eth0
<jorin91> my onboard network card is installed properly, at my cable it stays looping to connect, after a 20 seconds it says "lost connection on cable". My wireless does domething else, it also loops to connect but asks me the password again every loop. wich i am sure it is correct, my windows 8 is connected with same pass on same router.
<jorin91> Ive got no dual boot on my desktop. My desktop is running on ubuntu studio 12.04 tls and ik got a laptop with windows 8 wich i am on now.
<zequence> jorin91: Well, I know much too little about the network on Ubuntu, and to be fair, whatever it is, it's most likely not specific to Ubuntu Studio, but rather either Xubuntu, or Ubunut
<zequence> ..since Ubuntu Studio desktop stuff is derived from Xubuntu
<zequence> And we all derive from Ubuntu
<jorin91> alright wich channel shoud i go ?
<smartboyhw> jorin91, either #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<jorin91> ty for your help so far
<davidingreenbay> hello, my 1st time here. are there really ubuntu studio Devs in here?
<davidingreenbay> ok, i'll try this... are there ubuntu studio v10.04 LTS 64 bit users here?
<cheezhead> Used GParted latest DVD to attempt recovering MBR on pc- ubuntu studio v10.04 LTS 64 bit. Internal SATA drive bootup says "1234F:". Is there a way to repair MBR or should i nuke the HD and reinstall?
<cheezhead> Also, tried Spinrite v6.0, Backtrack v5r, Knoppix v4 through v7.x, Testdisk WIP (CDs/DVDs). Ubuntu Studio Alt v10.04 DVD only wants to format drive while creating new MBR. Frustrated :(
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-22
<holstein> cheezhead: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> ^^ thats what i would follow to recover grub
<jbermudes> Has anyone used jack as input sources for avconv?
<holstein> i have used analog cables between machines when ive needed to get things done
<cheezhead> back. holstein, i'm running TestDisk v6.13 built in GParted LIVE DVD. 77% done...
<cheezhead> on this pc, downloading both ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-i386.iso -AND- ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso to burn DVD-R's as backups.
<UnWorldly> is hexter the only option out there for FM synthesis?
<ChristianSacks> Hi Just installing Ubuntustudio 12.10 within an Oracle VirtualBox, evryhting is running smoothly yet the interface seems really slow!!! What settings should I use to make it operate at normal speed? Im running on an i5 processor, i've set 1024mb ram and only 1 processor. any ideas???
<ChristianSacks> I appreciate that perhaps this should be focussed to an Oracle forum?? But maybe someone here can help???
<zequence> ChristianSacks_: Make sure there's enough memory for graphics too
<zequence> Otherwise, using VB for audio is not recommended, as the performance of course is not going to be great
<ChristianSacks_> I've given the graphics 128mb I think... will check now
<ChristianSacks_> thanks btw
<ChristianSacks_> Ah, oops, only 64mb... that'll not be helping right?
<zequence> 64MB is still pretty ok, but I don't know how much Ubuntu Studio actually requires to run its desktop
<ChristianSacks_> ok, I will wait till the install has finished and push the gfx up to 128mb and see if it helps... if not, what else should I look for??
<ChristianSacks_> hi zequence, I pushed the gfx memory up to 128mb but it's still pretty slow... must be something to do with Oracle VB?? Or is there something else I could try?
<Synapse_> hello :-)
<Synapse_> i have a question according the desktop of ubuntu studio... i want the top bar to be like on the unity desktop, i found globalmenu but it isn't designed for the latest version of ubuntu studio. can someone help?
<cfhowlett> Synapse_, you can add a DE to ubuntustudio but it probably won't be as integrated as XFCE's is.  Just iinstall and see what you get.
<Synapse_> i already installed the unity DE but it's not as i like to have it... i just need the globalmenu in the panel... thats all...
<cfhowlett> Synapse_, you may not be able to get just the flavor you want.  and USTudio obviously does NOT run unity well.  Sorry, no more precise answer than that from me...
<Synapse_> okey thank you anyway :-) i try to find something :-)
<holstein> UnWorldly: i would look at xsynth, whysynth ...ask in #opensourcemusicians ...http://wootangent.net/category/linux/ from my friend [lsd] ... search the repos for "synth"... search google for "linux synth"
<holstein> there are plenty of synths, just not really any commercial entity making sure you know about them, or how to install/use them
<Otie64> Does anybody know why my ubuntu stduio installation is not finishing?
<Otie64> It's been stuck at "Saving installed packages..." for a while now.
<tadeu> firewire
<tadeu> realmente funciona firewire?
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-23
<Mid3vildan> hello!
<Lumpy> ello ello all
<chachapuma> alguien que hable castellano / español?
<chachapuma> eu
<chachapuma> danielchachapuma@gmail.com estoy probando ubuntu studio 12.04 me gustaria recibir ayuda en español para varios programas y configuraciones
<chachapuma> gracias
<jorge> alguien me puede echar una mano no logro ejecutar el sw de mixlr para transmitir radio online
<jorge> si alguien tiene alguna solucion
<jorge> me sera de granayuda
<cfhowlett> clean
<eeepc> XFCE 4.10 on ubuntu studio?
<holstein> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in quantal
<holstein> lol
<holstein> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.0 (quantal), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<holstein> eeepc: ^^
<holstein> eeepc: its the same as main ubuntu... and xubuntu.. same repos
<FloatingGoat> what do you guys think of soundhole pickups for guitar?
<zequence> FloatingGoat: Never heard of them, but try #opensourcemusicians. There are a few guitarists on that channel who know their stuff
<faLUCE> hi, is there a way to move down the upperpanel?
<len-1304> faLUCE, for any panel right click on it. Click on "Panel" then preferences.
<len-1304> uncheck lock and you should be able to drag it around
<len-1304> FloatingGoat, sound hole pickups are fine for stage work with a steel string guitar, they don't work for nylon.
<len-1304> Get one that is designed for acoustic sound or it will sound electric.
<faLUCE> len-1304: I can't drag it. I unchecked lock but I can't drag it
<faLUCE> len-1304: sorry
<faLUCE> thanks
<len-1304> faLUCE, let me try.
<faLUCE> len-1304: solved
<faLUCE> thanks
<len-1304> with the panel preferences panel open try using the mouse to grab the panel right at the end.
<len-1304> faLUCE, ^^^
<faLUCE> yes you were right thanks
<len-1304> FloatingGoat, for recording, use a mic over _any_ pickup if you want an acoustic sound.
<FloatingGoat> what do you think?
<zequence> I agree on using a condenser mic when recording acoustic guitar. Can't beat that with any pickup
<zequence> pickups are good for live use
<FloatingGoat> i know for recordings. but what about realtime recordings
<FloatingGoat> live recordings
<FloatingGoat> cause i want to record guitar as well as
<FloatingGoat> my voice at the same time
<len-1304> FloatingGoat, for live stuff, the guitar will not sound as good no matter what you do, but a pickup will allow better feedback control and keep the mic for guitar and voice from comb filtering.
<len-1304> Any time you have two mics close together, there will be comb filtering.
<len-1304> It will make your recordings sound hollow.
<zequence> FloatingGoat: Depends. I haven't done that type of recording much. Of course, the vocals will leak into the guitar mic quite a bit, if you sing and play.
<len-1304> I think the sound hole pickup I have is a fishman
<zequence> len-1304: Not if you do it right though
<len-1304> On stage? Is there a right? :)
<zequence> The vocals will leak not only into the mic picking up the guitar, but it will also resonate some in the guitar itself
<zequence> One will only know how it all sounds by trying different setups
<len-1304> The one thing you will notice with an in hole PU is that it does change the resonant frequency of the guitar body... generally lower.
<len-1304> zequence, yes
<len-1304> Best test is to record it and listen to the recording.
<zequence> If it's a nice room, you could do a stereo recording. Two balanced cardoid condensers, close to each other, picking up opposite sides of the room.
<zequence> The mics need to be good too
<len-1304> nice room to a hall owner = lots of seats in a small space...
<len-1304> Oh and still meats fire codes.
<len-1304> *meets
 * len-1304 is feeling cynical today.
<zequence> Most concert halls seem to suffer from that problem :)
<zequence> I find the best halls are fairly small
<zequence> And you enjoy being there more, if it's much less than packed
<len-1304> I have pretty much decided that the performer audience interaction is the most important thing.
<len-1304> Getting good sound is important, but there has to be something worth seeing/listening to.
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-24
<antonio_> hey folks
<antonio_> anyone around?
<senator_> Hi all... my ubuntu studio wont go into suspend mode, it suspends for a second and immediately wakes up again
<cfhowlett> senator_, powersettings?
<senator_> tell me cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> senator_, I'd suggest you take a look at your system>powersettings
<cfhowlett> senator_, see settings manager>Powermanager
<senator_> looking now
<cfhowlett> OK.  gotta go.  starbucks told me to get out.
<senator_> lol
<senator_> sorry cant find the power settings tho
<ScabbyMadman> hi
<ScabbyMadman> is there a non graphical installer/net installer for ubuntustudio?
<smartboyhw> ScabbyMadman, try to download an mini.iso
<smartboyhw> After installation type tasksel and select the Ubuntu Studio item
<ScabbyMadman> smartboyhw, thanks...
<ScabbyMadman> smartboyhw, do you know if I need to do special partition things if I install on a Western digital drive/500g?
<ScabbyMadman> I had no luck with the standard us installer
<ScabbyMadman> Ububtustudio
<smartboyhw> ScabbyMadman, no I think
<smartboyhw> got cha sleep bye
<ScabbyMadman> ciao thanks
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-25
<say2joe1> is there a way to swap out the desktop environment (appearance) while keeping all the same menu / app listings found in the default xfce DE? new to customizing DEs in linux.
<say2joe1> For example, I'd like to use a nicer UI (like Unity) keep all the menu (app listings) settings found in std ubuntu install.
<len-1304> say2joe1, Unity doesn't really have a menu.
<len-1304> Or, to put it another way, it is user created to feature just the apps the user adds to the side panel
<say2joe1> len, thanks.
<say2joe1> i'd like to have some sort of menu with all the exact same app listings as i see in the default ubuntu studio xfdesktop… just have a different appearance… something a little fancier… i appreciate why xfce DE is used by U.S. but want the option to switch appearance without losing any apps listed in the menus between two desktops.
<holstein> say2joe1: you dont have to do that
<holstein> say2joe1: ubuntustduio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> ubuntustudio uses a lot of common applications that are in most all distros repos
<holstein> you can use whatever distro you want and add applications, or use whatever ubuntu version you want and add anything from our metapackages, or just the apps you want
<holstein> say2joe1: its likely, you dont relaly want/need ubuntustudio at all
<holstein> say2joe1: you can however install ubuntustudio, and change or add *any* desktop environment
<holstein> then, you will be faced with how that environemnt allows you to launch apps
<holstein> most will just work
<holstein> i would go the other way though
<holstein> i would get whatever main verion you like and just add the apps you want
<holstein> if you are just using audacity and a few other audio apps, you really dont need to bother installing ubuntustudio
<say2joe1> i d/l'd studio on purpose for low-latency kernel when recording audio…. so, i'd say i have exactly what i want… just looking for easy "appearance" change.
<holstein> say2joe1: the lowlatency kernel is in the repos
<holstein> say2joe1: you can install kubuntu and add the lowlatency kernel to it
<holstein> say2joe1: you likely dont need the lowlatency kernel either thouh
<holstein> though*
<holstein> i suggest just getting started, and add the kernel if needed
<holstein> its not "magic", and if you have an internal sound card, that will be the biggest performance issue with your system
<say2joe1> hmmm. the low-latency, high-audio priority kernel is important for what i want to do. and, have a distro with it included, equally so… i love this distro. a fancier desktop is the least of my concerns… i've already just tweaked some of the appearance settings for the xfce desktop env. which is fine.
<say2joe1> in fact, i'm just as happy at the terminal as i am in the gui most of the time. but, don't use linux enough… trying to get to the point where i'm using it more often now.
<holstein> say2joe1: i can help you determine if its important for what you do
<holstein> say2joe1: what latency are you using JACK at now?
<holstein> say2joe1: are you getting xruns?
<holstein> if you are not using JACK, and you are not doing realtime effects or software synthesisers, then you dont need lowlatency
<holstein> if you are using an internal sound card then that is going to be the biggest issue
<say2joe1> i'm just getting back into it… haven't configured jack yet… but in form installations a year ago … had the latency tweaked.
<holstein> say2joe1: enjoy it then
<say2joe1> i understand about internal sound card issues.
<holstein> say2joe1: just know that you *dont* need ubuntustudio to have our kernel
<say2joe1> i want to be able to record and playback simultaneously. i play instruments.
<holstein> we have it in the main repos, so you can just apt-get install it in any of them
<say2joe1> oh! i understand i could get the kernel separate. but appreciate the packaging with ubuntu studio… exactly what i want.
<say2joe1> … out of the box, so to speak.
<holstein> we dont do any packaging either
<say2joe1> the distro
<holstein> the packages are in the repos
<holstein> XFCE is the distro
<say2joe1> i meant packaging figuratively.
<holstein> if you dont want XFCE, you are missing most of what we are doing
<holstein> but, do what you like
<holstein> and to answer your question.. sure
<say2joe1> i very much appreciate the work put into making this a great audio recording distribution out-of-the-box is what i meant.
<holstein> you can run whatever environment you want
<holstein> but, you are on your own so to speack
<holstein> speak*
<say2joe1> i've already read about why xfce was chosen and absolutely agree with the thought put into it… its about usability but performance as a priority.
<holstein> if you add a ppa for razor-qt, and run that with our packages, then you are reponsible for seeing how things run and open with razor-qt
<holstein> (for example)
<say2joe1> … was just looking for options and opinions in this forum.
<holstein> options are endless
<holstein> opinions are just that
<holstein> i say, run live CD's, decide for yourself
<holstein> you can literally run whatever you want
<say2joe1> hmmm. haven't read about razor-qt yet… still very new to customizing any linux distro.
<holstein> say2joe1: razor-qt is just an example of something where you might see some breakage
<holstein> say2joe1: i *have* testing our packages with razor-qt
<say2joe1> i already installed ubuntu-desktop as an option. but, think i'll just stick with what i've done now with xfce.
<holstein> tested*
<holstein> unity doesnt have a menu, as len-1304 says
<holstein> and i dont use a menu anymore anyways.. i just use kupfer
<say2joe1> oh. yeah, not really interested in f*cking up what you guys have already put a lot of thought and time into… which is why i came here to get feedback before doing anything silly.
<say2joe1> i guess i just still like menus… but times are a changing.
<holstein> mess up what you like, its your box.. im just saying, dont expect anyone here to be able to help you with what you were asking
<say2joe1> i understand. thanks.
<holstein> you are asking "will the stuff i have installed show up in a different environment"
<holstein> the stuff from ubuntustudio
<holstein> the answer is, there is nothing ubuntustudio apps are doing to prevent them from showing up
<holstein> the de you are going to will be in charge of that at that point
<holstein> if its one of the big ones, you will have no problem
<holstein> uinty has no menu
<holstein> unity*
<holstein> lxde will work fine, thought the grouping might be different
<holstein> even kde and gnome should work fine
<holstein> most of the other smaller lighter ones leave the menu's up to the user
<len-1304> The trend in computer systems is towards kiosk functionality. Very consumer oriented. In Studio we realize the what we are really doing is development of content and so the DE is focused more in that direction.
<holstein> more of an old-school desktop layout
<holstein> its likely one will never use ubuntustuio on a tablet
<len-1304> No :)
<holstein> if they do, then we will have to reconsider
<len-1304> It is tough already on a netbook.
<holstein> ardour on a netbook... challenging
<len-1304> ardour has not been the worst one, Mixxx is just not usable.
<holstein> i havent tried mixxs in a while
<len-1304> Some of the synths use a lot of real estate too.
<holstein> i should.. is it good for synth work?
<holstein> i dont do a lot of that, but i should look at it for support reasons
<len-1304> I prefer mixxx? It is a DJ thing.
<len-1304> s/i prefer//
<holstein> oh , i see.. i though you were saying the synths in mixxx, and i was thinking of qtractor i think
<len-1304> I prefer IDJC
<len-1304> It is setup quite nice for internet radio streaming
<len-1304> For a lot of development tasks (art included) two screens is pretty common now.
<len-1304> My photographer friend was using two screens over ten years ago now
<studio-user938> hi
<studio-user938> hiola
<studio-user938> tengo problema con el ubuntustudio
<contrapunctus> Guys? Can anyone tell me how one sets up a MIDI keyboard, along with it's knobs, pitch and mod wheel, and transport controls, to control qtractor and qsampler? I'm totally new to MIDI controllers and need to try them out with my laptop in the store later...please help.
<peepsalot> what are some programs that i can use to emulate record scratch in realtime?  is there a common device protocol for a scratch device if i wanted to build my own?  can it be done over midi?
<holstein> peepsalot: sure
<holstein> i would just sample it
<holstein> or grab a sample, and trigger it/them via midi
<holstein> i would ask in #opensourcemusicians for more
<holstein> contrapunctus: it really depends
<holstein> contrapunctus: its more about how you want the controls to be
<peepsalot> i mean i want to be able to scratch/reverse/slow, etc any random sample that is playing
<holstein> some apps like sooperlooper allow you to map easily by clicking or right clicking and hitting what you want to map
<holstein> peepsalot: sure
<contrapunctus> holstein: I meant, how do I assign, particularly with qtractor and qsampler.
<holstein> contrapunctus: i would ask in #opensourcemusicians or in the channels or forums specific to those applications
<holstein> contrapunctus: i dont use them, though when i have, i just map with JACK
<holstein> im sure there is an easier way
<contrapunctus> o.o
<holstein> contrapunctus: i dont use them, man
<holstein> contrapunctus: i dont use the applications.. i can dig around in the menus and find out how, but you could just ask someone in #opensourcemusicians
<contrapunctus> No probs, mane. Thanks ^^
<contrapunctus> Aye.
<holstein> someone such as [lsd]
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/
<holstein> or poke around in his totorials and see
<holstein> http://www.rncbc.org/drupal/search/node/midi%20mapping
<contrapunctus> Heh
<contrapunctus> Just had a word with [lsd] in #OSM
<contrapunctus> lol
<david__> anyone here?
<david__> Guess not
<famax8> hello?
<smartboyhw> famax8, Hi
<smartboyhw> Welcome to Ubuntu Studio Official IRC Channel!
<famax8> smartboyhw:
<famax8> smartboyhw: hi :) i htoguht there was nobody - how are things?
<smartboyhw> famax8, hello
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, what poped you into this channel? I thought you were an Kubuntu guy:P
<famax8> smartboyhw: so i need to know where to find tutorials for using the different programs in studio but fierst which is what? i got hydrogen for my basic beats and still playing around and try to find how to work on the core of teh beat itself such as deepr bass or better kickc and so on
<holstein> you need to wait in this channel.. there is a small group of regular contributors such as smartboyhw , and one of us usually responds in a timely manner
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, I'm also curious about ubuntustudio for my HTPC , but would it be overkill for my needs ...suppose this OS is more audio based than all media based
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, we are trying to have more workflows now:P
<famax8> then i would like to find a fruity loop or cubase likke - and would like to have a deeper topic on JACK that i need ot combine each program if i get it right
<holstein> BluesKaj: it is.. if you dont need JACK, and you are not making art, you dont need it
<smartboyhw> famax8, which release are you useing
<smartboyhw> *using
<holstein> famax8: i say, you would be better off having never used those other applications you mentioned
<holstein> famax8: the most challenging part of my transition was migrating to ardour from cubase and learning JACK
<holstein> that being said, i felt as if someone had dropped a seriously expensive, high-end piece of equipment into my studio, and all i did was swithc to linux
<famax8> smartboyhw:  i use quezal 12.10 USt
<holstein> migrating *ever* little tasks was a challenge though
<holstein> each plugin... etc
<BluesKaj> ok , sampling looping is art ?
<holstein> every*
<famax8> holstein:  why is this? they are good programs suiting my needs u recommend any other soft?
<smartboyhw> famax8, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204 (though for 12.04 version mainly)
<holstein> famax8: "good" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> famax8: there are pletny of options to do aything you want
<holstein> i think its fair to say, just as with libreoffice, the biggest issue is, its not word
<famax8> holstein:  yes and alloow me to have mine hence my little addition "they suit my needs"
<holstein> if you are looing for fuityloops, get fruityloops
<holstein> if you are looking for cubase, get cubase
<holstein> otherwise, there are litterally thousands of options
<holstein> the one applicaions at the core is JACK
<famax8> holstein: im not looking for these particulary but alike softs
<holstein> famax8: sure, but what does "alike" mean?
<holstein> famax8: there is no one looking at those and saying 'let me emulate that'
<holstein> famax8: we have DAW's such as cubase
<holstein> ardour is arguably the most well supported and popular
<famax8> holstein: means program with similar features?
<holstein> famax8: sure.. i'll let one of the other volunteers talk you through "alikes".. cheers
<famax8> ardour works fine for me for what i do is even the best i found so far - was using jokosher but needed more tracks
<holstein> famax8: ardour 3 will be released soon with midi integration
<holstein> qtractor is a big one
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians
<famax8> holstein:  yummyyy!! ^^
<famax8> qtractor is to mix only no?
<holstein> you can literally open the package manager ans search "audio"
<holstein> famax8: mix?
<holstein> mix what? audio? midi?
<holstein> its a DAW with midi support
<famax8> holstein:  qtractor is a traktor alike?
<holstein> famax8: i dont know traktor
<holstein> they might not either
<famax8> define DAW?
<holstein> digital audio workstation is literally what DAW stands for
<famax8> ah come on man dont be dull everyone knows traktor ^^
<holstein> that can be difined many ways
<famax8> ok so os a traktor alike
<holstein> famax8: dull?.. i dont need to know traktor
<holstein> tuples: i dont do a lot of midi.. i do "dull" acoustic recording
<holstein> tuples: sorry... famax8 ^^
<famax8> yes dont be uptight man ok you are a linux user and hate windows yet i beleive that you are not stuck in a cave are you?
<famax8> holstein: :P :P :P
<holstein> famax8: i dont hate windows, nor am i uptight.. but im sure one of the voluteers here or in #opensourcemusicisns can help you
<holstein> famax8: i dont do midi, so i dont have experience with whatever 'trakktor" is
<famax8> holstein:  thanks - now still anyone can exsplain me which program i cuold use to create a bassline?
<famax8> and such
<holstein> famax8: i grab a bass, and use ardour
<famax8> and i use a dj console to mix but is under windows as i devlopped a vdj on it
<famax8> oh right no softs for electro bass?
<holstein> you can track a midi synth playing a bass line with the qwerty keyboard or a midi keyboard to ardour
<holstein> you can use qtracoty
<holstein> qtractor*
<holstein> you can use yoshimi
<holstein> famax8: there are 20 or so ways off the top of my head
<famax8> qtractor seems to accept akai - nice
<holstein> you can use hydrogen if you like/know that
<famax8> but i want to create the whole bass electronically
<holstein> famax8: JACK accepts "akai"
<famax8> hydrogen will create only beats
<famax8> jack i still dont get it
<holstein> famax8: then you can "jack" the akia to whatever software you want
<holstein> famax8: JAKC is the key
<holstein> famax8: JACK is the core
<famax8> is to combine all programs right?
<holstein> famax8: assuming "akai" is a piece of hardware you own
<famax8> i think is installed as well shall i start it everytime i compose?
<holstein> you can "combine" anything to anythin
<famax8> yes it is
<famax8> so basically jack works as a reason
<holstein> famax8: compose? you use JACK when you want JACK's funitonality
<famax8> well u surely dont know waht it is lol
<holstein> famax8: ?
<holstein> famax8: you mean i dont know what reason is?
<holstein> famax8: we dont support that here
<famax8> yes
<famax8> and no i know
<holstein> famax8: i, nor any of the voluteers here need to know that, if you can relax about it
<famax8> i just mean it works the same way as in u plug everyting to jack
<holstein> famax8:  sure, but jack supports *everything* it can
<famax8> perfect i get it
<holstein> meaning, there is no commercial entity dictating what softwrae or hardware can be connected
<famax8> is the interface so now if i want to use hydrogen for a beat - yoshimi for a bassline and sooploop or whatever the name for sample i need to have them all on jack and it will work together right?
<famax8> it keeps on asking me to update is that noraml?
<holstein> famax8: work together, or you can record them as analog audio into ardour, or another daw, or track them as midi into qtractor or rose garden
<holstein> or anything else you want to do
<holstein> famax8: update if you want.. i dont usually
<famax8> ah i'll be crazy i will update ^^
<holstein> famax8: you know the term "track"? as in to "record"
<famax8> as in track yes create a track
<holstein> anyways... as the AVlinux dev says, AVlinux is more of an appliance, and shouldnt be upgraded
<famax8> u must be dutch or german innit?
<holstein> famax8: yeah? why is that?
<famax8> my girlfriend say track too
<famax8> she is german :)
<holstein> famax8: how about this... "where are you from holstein ?" then, i can not assume you are thinking i must not be typing in my native language, or that you are working on an inappropriate racial stereotype
<holstein> of its that too uptight? anyways.. im in US.. north carolina
<famax8> hahah no no is some expressions i work in communication environment i like to try to spot it that way
<holstein> i find a most active and helpful community at #opensourcemusicians of folks who do more electronic stuff
<famax8> no offense man
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/ for example from my friend [lsd]
<holstein> famax8: there are also a few arpeggiators that folks like to use for basslines
<famax8> im goofing with what u said at the moment - acoustic+ardour adn i will rework the signal in a modualtor afterwards
<al4nc4ds> hi guys
<al4nc4ds> portuguêsinglêsespanhol
<al4nc4ds> http://i49.tinypic.com/255527c.jpg some suggestion in ubuntu studio?
<holstein> with JACK, you can route that arpeggiator to any soft synth on the system, or any hardware synth via JACK supported midi/usb gear, or to any other machine running a commercial os with soft synths you want
<holstein> !info musescore
<ubottu> musescore (source: musescore): Full featured WYSIWYG score editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2+dfsg-1 (quantal), package size 2624 kB, installed size 6407 kB
<holstein> al4nc4ds: musescore is a nice one
<al4nc4ds> holstein
<al4nc4ds> thanks
<holstein> http://www.noteflight.com/login too al4nc4ds
<famax8> whic room is it for the musiscna?
<holstein> al4nc4ds: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=454 http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1153
<holstein> finale notepad is free, and should work in wine
<holstein> al4nc4ds: also, keep in mind, there is nothing about linux/ubuntu/ubuntustudio preventing finale from being written for it
<al4nc4ds> ok
<holstein> musescore is great and well supported.. clean, and simple.. though it does do notation as finale, it is nothing like finale
<holstein> it is not tring to emulate finale either.. as a finale user, it was quite challenging migrating to musescore
<famax8> jack can be found where? cant seem to find it yet it was there on live cd :?
<holstein> thats why i am cautious or "uptight" about the "whats like finale?" questions
<holstein> famax8: if you removed something, it could have been connected to it and gotter removed
<holstein> famax8: open a terminal or hit alt+F2 and type "qjackctl"
<holstein> if nothing is there, you'll need to install it
<holstein> qjackctl is a GUI for controlling/starting JACK
<famax8> its there
<famax8> but cant find it in the programs lists?
<holstein> i dont know what you have done to your menu, but i find "qjackctl" in the menu
<famax8> where exactly? i found some jacks dev but not the same that u just toldm e to open which is the main one
<holstein> famax8: i usually suggest trying the live CD and cliking on everything
<famax8> ah ok is called jacl audio connection
<famax8> ??
<famax8> wtf did i do??
<holstein> see what does what in a safe environment
<famax8> u think the update would have done that?
<holstein> done what?
<famax8> change the name?
<famax8> or is me?
<holstein> thats fine...
<famax8> anyways found it then form this i go into set up and plug the applications right?
<holstein> famax8: you'll need to start jack
<holstein> its not trivial, and it depends on your hardware
<famax8> holstein: done opens and runs fine
<holstein> pretty much, you hit the startbuttom, and strat troubleshooting errors
<holstein> in the "connect" button is where you fine the connections
<holstein> there are prettier frontends that folks can tell you about in #opensourcemusicians ..i just use the oldschool JACK one
<holstein> there are plenty of session managers though
<famax8> ok now off to the other room for more electro  and how to rework acoustics tracking
<joZCo> Hi All!
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-26
<gwen_fifty-six> Hello! I'm french but I don't found a solution to my problem in the french documentation... I'm on Ubuntu Studio, and I can't use 2 screens in the same time because I have a shadow on my first monitor.... You can help me?
<gwen_fifty-six> If you have an idea, this is my mail box for topics, websites inscription and other.... Contact me! gwenel56 @ymail .com (remove spaces! ans this is y mail and not G mail!! :D)
<gwen_fifty-six> Good night! ;)
<UnWorldly> is there a library that most of the plugins are using for their dsp functions like your oscillators and fft's and stuff?
<kleanchap> I am thinking of using ubuntustudio. Is SELinux installed by default on this distro?
<kleanchap> How much diskspace does a full install of ubuntustudio use?
<UnWorldly> mine takes up about 100 gigs but its also full of music and software at this point
<UnWorldly> no selinux
<famax8> hey people
<smartboyhw> Hello famax8 welcome back!
<famax8> again havingthe same issue, ardour wont hear the line in - is connected with jack on
<famax8> smartboyhw: hey man how are you?
<smartboyhw> famax8, fine
<famax8> so yeah ardour wont get any signal i plugged it in jack and all buit nothing some on the wave or even the signal
<famax8> woudl knwo why is this? it workd last night very well
<smartboyhw> famax8, weird. Did you try repeating steps and such?
<famax8> yes
<famax8> tried unplug replug save stopstart etc
<famax8> im really disappointed by USt 12.10 - only issue so far, the most simple task is impossible and help is fairly poor online - i never had ot go to the forums so far but this time no way to do different ^^
<famax8> ??????? aaalllooooooo???
<len-1304> famax8, sorry I missed a lot of that.
<len-1304> Just woke up.
<famax8> len-1304: missed what?
<famax8> oh right no problems - i was just wondering why the list of users is so big and nobody is talking today ^^
<len-1304> Please remember there are very few of us and only on a volunteer basis.
<len-1304> The way we work is that we leave the IRC open all the time so that if some one asks a question while we are not hear we can read it and respond when we are here.
<famax8> i know but still over the 54 users ther must be people talking tho not necessarly doing support
<smartboyhw> famax8, I really want to, but quite busy now
<len-1304> I aslo think that some of the users listed don't remember that they are :)
<famax8> but at least talking bs as usual
<famax8> hahaha yeah i thought so
<famax8> smartboyhw: u at work?
<len-1304> There never seems to have been here
<smartboyhw> famax8, no I am a 14-year-old student!
<famax8> len-1304: hahahah
<famax8> smartboyhw: wow and u know about your stuff alredy at 14 - good to see that i wasnt the only one lol
<len-1304> Most of the talk is I have this problem... wait two minutes and vanish.
<smartboyhw> famax8, what's your age then?:P
<famax8> lol
<famax8> me im 28 now
<famax8> and i didnt vanish im trying to sort this thing out ^^
<famax8> in order to post the solutoin here after so it helps others - isnt it what we are here for?
<len-1304> Double then. And I am almost double that.
<len-1304> Yup.
<famax8> lmao
<famax8> len-1304: u an oldies then haha if anyone start to take the piss about it tell them u nto old u an original lmao
<len-1304> I learned audio as digital was just being introduced. The first Radio stations I working still used turntables.
<famax8> lol
<famax8> i use turntables as well when im mixing funk
<famax8> and stuff like this
<famax8> now i try to do it all on pc and live with my time
<gwen_fifty-six> Hello! I'm french but I don't found a solution to my problem in the french documentation... I'm on Ubuntu Studio, and I can't use 2 screens in the same time because I have a shadow on my first monitor.... You can help me?If you have an idea, this is my mail box for topics, websites inscription and other.... Contact me! gwenel56 @ymail .com (remove spaces! ans this is y mail and not G mail!! :D)
<holstein> gwen_fifty-six: i use arandr
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html is relevant, though i dont suggest updating XFCE
<holstein> gwen_fifty-six: no one will likely email you, though you are welcome to join and post to the mailing list if you prefer emails
<holstein> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-users
<holstein> i would elaborate as to what a 'shadow' is
<holstein> if you mean, you are tring to set up dual head, and the screens are mirrored and not spanning, then try arandr
<holstein> works for me... and the 2nd link talks about how to make those settings persistent
<gwen_fifty-six> I use arandr too, but when I select VGA, my 2 screens are in fonction but in my netbook, i have a shadow in the middle of my screen, and this a 'degradé'... I can see all, this is just in the shadow... I haven't understand all you have say in my mail... Sorry...
<holstein> gwen_fifty-six: i would try /join #xubuntu-fr
<holstein> i dont understand what a "shadow" is, other than a hardware issue..
<gwen_fifty-six> hum... the problem, this is when I start my computer, I have the shadow too...
<gwen_fifty-six> Then, no programs are in fonction.....
<holstein> gwen_fifty-six: i dont understand what a "shadow" is
<gwen_fifty-six> (I hope you understand what I say...)
<holstein> gwen_fifty-six: i know what a shadow is to me.. its a dark place
<gwen_fifty-six> I don't know too!
<holstein> if you have a hardware issue, then software will not fix it
<holstein> otherwise, feel free to take pictures and/or screenshots
<gwen_fifty-six> I send to you screen shots if you are here tonight... I'm not with my other screen...
<holstein> gwen_fifty-six: you should go to that french-speaking xubuntu support channel when you are ready to solve your issue
<gwen_fifty-six> Xubuntu is on XCFE too?
<gwen_fifty-six> Xubuntu is with XCFE too?
<gwen_fifty-six> *
<gwen_fifty-six> Thank you!
<gwen_fifty-six> See you! ;)
<whoo> ‌ #snowlinux
<leebtron> A question that may be better for a different channel, but I'm asking it here because it involves UStudio, and UStuddio has been primarily the cause of the issue - I've been having difficulties with keeping the installatino functional, and not interfering with my other OS, Slackware-14
<leebtron> I've had unusual things, random errors start to occur after updating UStudio, and have had random malfunctions happen after UStudio overwrites my standard bootloader LILO on my Slack OS
<leebtron> and do I need to use the UStudio session login for my audio apps to operate correctly?
<len-1304> There are some loaded questions.
<len-1304> Yes ubuntu (of any kind, probably any debian based distro) will over write LILO if you tell the install to put it's loader in the same place as LILO was.
<holstein> i would just have slack as the main, and let it boot ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can always install on separate drives
<len-1304> The grub install does try to set itself up so it can boot any OS it finds on the disks.
<holstein> you can even unhook the cables, if you are worried about it
<holstein> yeah, grub is made to take over
<holstein> and you are asking it to
<holstein> if you dont want it to, dont use it
<len-1304> When installing, It is possible to set grub up to install on the partition you are installing to, but that is not default, you have to select that manually.
<holstein> you dont have to use grub at all
<holstein> when i have multiple ubuntustduio installs for testing, i dont reinstall grub.. i'll have one "main" one, and i'll install, and go back to main and run "sudo update-grub"
<len-1304> oops...
<leebtron2> apologies, timedout. how do I review the logs, please?
<holstein> leebtron2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1573917/ i'll just put it in a pastie
<leebtron2> thanks a bunch holstein
<holstein> leebtron2: np :)
<leebtron2> I am running a system76 laptop (GAZP8) i7  quad-core, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD which I have partitioned like so - 'top' of drive down: /dev/sda1 - 256 MB ext2 for /boot; /dev/sda2 8GB swap; /dev/sda5 16GB ext4 'slackware root'; /dev/sda6 ext4 'UStusdio root'; /dev/sda7 ext3 '/home' shared across both distros.
<leebtron2> when it was running the smoothest, I had Slack as my primary OS, and LILO as my primary BootLoader, and chainloaded to GRUB2 which was installed on /dev/sda6.
<holstein> sometimes i isolate... on different drives or whatever.. depends on how mission critical it is
<holstein> i would just have one bootloader
<leebtron2> but I've been slightly confuzzled by some of the packages descriptions in synaptic, and have botched the UStudio install, or certain aspects of it, and have had certain issues when trying to recorrect and/or reinstall.
<leebtron2> my preference would be to have just one bootloader
<leebtron2> preferablly LILO, but UStudio doesn't seemto like that, and I haven't been able to get slack to play nicely when only using GRUB.
<leebtron2> I didn't mind chainloading grub, it kind of gave me a second oppoprtunity to go back to LILO/Slack, but I'd probably7l wind up setting GRUB2 to default to UStudio and not display the menu at all.
<leebtron2> I'm an old linux guy, RH/fedora core 6, and started using slack around 12, 13.37, and now 14. TBH, the newer, 'user-friendly' distros have confusedme for a bit
<leebtron2> i'm used to seeing a bit more of what's happening, and I don't completely understand what the system is doing in UStudio. How I botched the installs before were by installing packages through synaptic that wound up disabling key components of the system
<leebtron2> I installed gnome-session, and one of the network applets would uninstall a key nwetworking componoent, and I couldn't get it back w/o a reinstall
<leebtron2> i guess either synaptic didn't describe it thoroughly enough, or there was an additional tab or section i wasn't seeing before i clicked 'apply'
<leebtron2> when i want to work with audio, do i need to use the 'UStudio' session from the login manager, or do the packages incorporate fully into the xfce and gnome-sessions if they're installed?
<holstein> leebtron2: the packages are just that.. they work where ever
<leebtron2> I ask because when i've been browsing synaptic from an 'XFCE' login session, some of the programs that I thought were default packages are not listed as installed.
<leebtron2> that's what I thought.
<leebtron2> can you tell me what then is the difference, exactly, from the differing sessions on the login screen?
<holstein> nothing
<leebtron2> like is it a startup configuration script or something?
<holstein> look/feel
<leebtron2> opkay, cool beans
<leebtron2> when i've been going through trying to trim down the install, removing the asian languages i do not, and probably will not ever speak, as well as the SCIM input methods/anthy and all of that why some of the seemingly core UStudio meta packages seem to be dependent on their installation?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> leebtron2: i would say, you dont need ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can use all this software in slackware
<holstein> if you want ubuntustudio, i would use it more 'as-is'
<leebtron2> I don't mind having spanish and german language support, but the asian stuff is more than i'd like
<holstein> its not really designed for the uber-geek to load up and 'trim down' and trick ou
<holstein> out*
<holstein> you can, and are encouraged to, but it will be uncessarily challenging
<holstein> and for what? 70kb's free on the hard drive?
<holstein> this is production.. you will be creating large files
<leebtron2> I am aware, and have installed and used many of the packages on my desktop in slack, but Ilike the default config of UStudio, and the low-latency kernel
<leebtron2> gotcha
<leebtron2> i thought they took up alot more than that
<leebtron2> and TBH, it's been a very long time since i've had a HDD so small, which has made me a bit paranoid
<holstein> i wouldnt worry til you need to
<holstein> then, i would not run multiple OS's on it
<holstein> i would slim down that way
<holstein> you can mostly use all of our stuff from the live DVD
<holstein> if space becomes an issue
<holstein> ok.. gotta run.. good luck, and check out #opensourcemusicians ..we had a few slackware users in there
<leebtron2> I'm usually on a HDD of 250GB plus for the OS, and I have a 3TB RAID 10 NAS unit for my main storage, and only keep around what i've actively working on
<leebtron2> thanks for all the info and help holstein
<xrs> whats up with me getting rolled from #ubuntu for using Ubuntu Studio?
<xrs> was told im not allowed to ask support questions for USt in #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<amarettox> hello
<amarettox> I'm having some trouble using jack
<xrs> im not experienced in supporting jack, if no one answers here you could try #jack
<amarettox> oh i see, connect to #jack instead of #ubuntustudio ?
<xrs> u dont have to leave, but thats the official channel of the jack project. theres people in here who know jack, but right now it seems every one is afk
<amarettox> thanks man, ill give it a go
<xrs> well that could have gone better....
#ubuntustudio 2013-01-27
<zequence> xrs: Depends on the type of questions you have. Since Ubuntu Studio is mainly about multimedia, we are better at answering questions about that. On desktop stuff, it's either Xubuntu/XFCE related, or even Ubuntu related, all though we try to answer any question we get
<xrs> i was specifically told Ubuntu Studio is NOT a supported fork and i am NOT to seek help in #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<zequence> xrs: What were you asking about?
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu, and the desktop is mostly imported from Xubuntu.
<Unit193> It's a targeted flavor of Ubuntu/Xubuntu, if you are seeking operating system help, would be nice to say you use UbuntuStudio, and if you are seeking audio help, #opensourcemusicians
<xrs> i was helping other people in #ubuntu. some one asked if they could get support for Ubuntu Studio in there and i said yes, also told him if #ubuntustudio is totally dead he can try #xubuntu and thats when i got ran out of there
<Unit193> Note, not all applications are the same, Xubuntu doesn't use nautilus so #ubuntu would be better there.  I'm taking a look at the logs for more info about that run in.
<xrs> also noticed a few config files are in different spots n slightly different than in Xubuntu
<zequence> There are differences of course. It all depends on the question
<holstein> xrs: you can send folk to #opensourcemusicians too.. for audio specific stuff
<west_> how do I get instrument files on hear to play diff instruments using keyboard or external instrument. Im a noob.
<west_> can I make some dub step sounds.
<famax8> west_: dude is quiet vague what you are asking, try to be more specific if you need help for the guys, such as which application you use etc, otherwise i would recommend you to first read the main tutorials and then come back here for deeper or more specific help
<famax8> west_: meanwhile you can always record via your mic your sounds from a bass and so on on ardour and then rework them ioporting them in otehr programs
<west_> ok thanks for the heads up. will do tutorials. thanks.
<behnoud> hi got a question anyone?
<Guest41010> i have a problem with sh-201 with ubuntu studio
<Guest41010> any idea?
<zequence> Guest41010: sh-201?
<Guest41010> Roland Sh-201 sound card
<zequence> Guest41010: What kind of problem are you having? Is it a usb device?
<Guest41010> see im not sure but im noob on ubuntu
<Guest41010> i should patch this on my ubuntu
<Guest41010> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=sound/usb/usbquirks.h;h=9274baf699015bba026015feca8e27432d198d20;hb=87823090a8bd373f34bdb6f1d5cdc5f2f4da4905
<Guest41010> i guess...
<Guest41010> but how i dont know? :S
<Guest41010> <zequence>
<zequence> Guest41010: That's already included in the kernel source, since that is 2.6
<zequence> Guest41010: Could you use the terminal for a bit, please? And paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<zequence> Guest41010: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> Make sure your audio device is connected
<Guest41010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1576998/
<Guest41010> actually sometimes plays but sometimes not
<zequence> Guest41010: Ok, so your device is recognized. To get desktop audio working, you need to use the pulse audio mixer. You can find from the volume applet at the top bar, or this in a terminal: pavucontrol
<Guest41010> its open
<Guest41010> Output Dummy Output
<Guest41010> but sometimes its SH-201
<Guest41010> and Input: No input devices available
<zequence> Guest41010: Under the "Output Devices" tab, have you set your device "Set as Fallback"? The green icon
<Guest41010> for which one?
<Guest41010> for both sometimes
<zequence> Guest41010: You can only set it for one device
<Guest41010> but sometimes like now only Dummy Output is
<zequence> Make sure you select it for your usb device. It should be the second one
<Guest41010> actually theres no hardware output device
<Guest41010> it happens when i restart my device
<Guest41010> or sometimes when it crash
<zequence> Guest41010: Do you have any wav files on your computer?
<Guest41010> sure
<Guest41010> it doesnt play
<Guest41010> should i restart the OS?
<zequence> Guest41010: Restarting won't help
<zequence> Guest41010: Maybe you could paste the pic of the output section?
<zequence> Use Screenshot to grab a pic
<zequence> Should be somehwere in the menu
<Guest41010> in progress
<Guest41010> print screen
<zequence> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/
<Guest41010> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=5597
<zequence> Guest41010: Ah, that didn't look normal at all. Let's restart pulseaudio: pulseaudio -k
<zequence> Will kill it, but it respawns
<zequence> Then reopen pavucontrol and check if you see your devices there
<Guest41010> done
<Guest41010> still nothing happened
<zequence> Guest41010: Well, it seems like pulseaudio is having problems with your setup, however, alsa recognizes your cards
<zequence> This means jack will work, but you may keep having problems with PA
<zequence> Guest41010: To use jack with your audio device, open qjackctl..
<Guest41010> JACK is here
<Guest41010> started
<zequence> Guest41010: Then, in Setup -> Interface, choose hw:1
<Guest41010> its not hw:sh-201 by me
<zequence> To make sure qjackctl always starts with your usb devices, you can manually write "hw:SH201"
<zequence> Without the quotes
<Guest41010> done
<zequence> If you look in "Connect", you should see pulseaudio sink and source (hopefully)
<Guest41010> lots of errors
<Guest41010> when i hit the start
<zequence> Quitting jack sometimes does not work
<zequence> But, if it starts, then it's ok
<zequence> Did it start?
<zequence> If no, first kill it: killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> Then try again
<Guest41010> error again
<zequence> Guest41010: It started once, did it now?
<Guest41010> its still on starting
<Guest41010> overall operation failed
<Guest41010> server communication error
<zequence> Ok. Let's make pulseaudio sleep for a while, while you start jack.
<Guest41010> should i kill?
<zequence> Do this in a terminal, then start jack from qjackctl: killall -9 jackdbus && pavuspender -- sleep 15
<zequence> PA will sleep for 15 sec
<zequence> And you should be able to start jack
<zequence> Sorry
<zequence> Guest41010: killall -9 jackdbus && pasuspender --sleep 15
<zequence> Guest41010: killall -9 jackdbus && pasuspender -- sleep 15
<Guest41010> D-Bus: JACK server could not be started
<Guest41010> Sorry
<zequence> Guest41010: Ok, just to make perfectly sure everything else is dead and killed..
<zequence> Guest41010: Close qjackctl
<Guest41010> done
<zequence> Guest41010: killall -9 jackdbus && killall -9 jackd && pasuspender -- qjackctl
<Guest41010> Warning: no translation found for 'en_US' locale: /usr/share/qt4/translations/qt_en_US.qm
<Guest41010> Warning: no translation found for 'en_US' locale: /usr/share/locale/qjackctl_en_US.qm
<zequence> Warnings don't matter
<zequence> Try starting jack now
<zequence> If it fails, paste the error for me at paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest41010> the sound is up
<Guest41010> idk why
<Guest41010> now
<Guest41010> the jack is stopped
<Guest41010> but skype started to ding
<zequence> Ok, so qjackctl is not running anymore?
<zequence> Cause, that would be strange
<Guest41010> its open
<Guest41010> lemme a sec
<Guest41010> the last log:
<Guest41010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1577171/
<Guest41010> from Qjackctl
<zequence> Guest41010: It complains about the device not existing
<zequence> Guest41010: Big letter "hw:SH201"
<zequence> It's case sensitice
<zequence> Then it should work
<zequence> Again, start qjackctl with: killall -9 jackdbus && killall -9 jackd && pasuspender -- qjackctl
<Guest41010> no process found
<zequence> That just means there was nothing to kill
<zequence> Guest41010: Make sure "Setup -> Interface" says "hw:SH201", not "hw:sh201"
<zequence> Then, start jack
<Guest41010> it is
<Guest41010> with caps
<Guest41010> SH-201
<zequence> Not SH-201
<zequence> SH201
<Guest41010> ok
<Guest41010> same error
<zequence> Ok, set it to hw:1
<zequence> And restart qjackctl, again, with this command: killall -9 jackdbus && killall -9 jackd && pasuspender -- qjackctl
<Guest41010> question
<Guest41010> server prefix: usr/bin/jackd
<Guest41010> right?
<Guest41010> name: default
<Guest41010> driver alsa
<zequence> Please, do not make any other changes than what I tell yiou
<Guest41010> alright just checking
<Guest41010> again no process found
<zequence> no process found is not a problem. It only means there was no process to kill
<Guest41010> yep
<Guest41010> just said done
<zequence> does jack start?
<Guest41010> nope
<zequence> Is your device still connected?
<Guest41010> yes
<zequence> Try with hw:0
<Guest41010> see
<zequence> That's your onboard device
<Guest41010> i have SH-201 Analog Stereo on Output Devices
<zequence> ?
<Guest41010> on volume control
<Guest41010> i meant
<zequence> Ok, so it's working with pulseaudio now. I still want to see if you can start jack, or not
<Guest41010> and its on input too
<Guest41010> i tried jack before and i adjusted that and worked
<Guest41010> but i cant remember what i did
<Guest41010> ok lets try hw:0
<Guest41010> onboard
<Guest41010> same errors (2)
<zequence> Give me the output from the log
<Guest41010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1577210/
<zequence> Guest41010: Sorry. It seems like there was something weird with my command ( I never tried it myself)
<zequence> Guest41010: So, first: killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> Then: pasuspender -- qjackctl
<Guest41010> done
<zequence> pasuspender makes pulseaudio sleep
<zequence> Now it should work
<Guest41010> with hw:0?
<zequence> With both
<Guest41010> rolling
<Guest41010> started
<Guest41010> cool
<zequence> Guest41010: Have you installed jackd2?
<Guest41010> nope
<zequence> it's the default
<zequence> There's also jackd1
<Guest41010> i dont know
<zequence> jackd -V
<Guest41010> where to find the ver?
<Guest41010> its 1
<zequence> 1.9.9?
<Guest41010> ye
<zequence> Then it's jackd2
<Guest41010> actually 1.9.9
<Guest41010> but w8
<zequence> Guest41010: btw, I forgot to ask you to make sure no desktop applications were using audio. Like the youtube, or such
<Guest41010> nothing
<zequence> Seems like you might have some problems grabbing the card from pulseaudio
<Guest41010> no task atm
<Guest41010> hey
<Guest41010> it works with hw:SH201
<Guest41010> and doesnt work with hw:1
<Guest41010> or hw:SH-201
<Guest41010> i did that
<Guest41010> :
<Guest41010> hw:SH201
<Guest41010> killall -9 jackdbus
<Guest41010> pasuspender -- qjackctl
<Guest41010> started
<Guest41010> audacious works fine with a wave
<zequence> The trick is to use pasuspender to make PA sleep for a little while
<zequence> Then have it wake up again
<zequence> You could add a script to qjackctl, in "Setup -> Options -> Start Script at Startup"
<Guest41010> execute script on startup
<Guest41010> ?
<Guest41010> ok what to open?
<Guest41010> or writing
<zequence> Guest41010: Download this file http://paste.ubuntu.com/1577248/
<zequence> Put it where you want
<zequence> Add it where I suggested
<Guest41010> heading
<Guest41010> ok
<Guest41010> download text as
<zequence> So, next time you start jack, hopefully, you should see PA sink and source appear in "Connect"
<zequence> About 5 sec after you start jack, that is
<zequence> Then, you can go to the PA mixer, and choose Jack as the output
<Guest41010> done
<Guest41010> restarting JACK
<Guest41010> doesnt work
<zequence> Guest41010: yeah, sorry. Seems to not work for me either..
<zequence> Guest41010: It seems it was not smart to download the file
<zequence> Something is wrong with the file, but the text is correct
<zequence> Copy and paste the text instead, and save it to a file
<zequence> Guest41010: This worked for me
<Guest41010> i did that
<Guest41010> gedit > save
<Guest41010> but .*?
<zequence> Wait..
<zequence> Yep, it works
<zequence> PA goes to sleep for 5 sec, jack starts, and then PA wakes up
<Guest41010> im sure i have problem with saving
<zequence> You should select and copy the text. Not download as
<Guest41010> i did copy
<zequence> There is some problem with the file that is downloaded. You can't see it in a text editor
<Guest41010> and its on gedit
<zequence> Well, anyway. I'm sure you get the idea
<Guest41010> but what is the format to save?
<zequence> Oh..
<zequence> I forgot one thing
<zequence> You just need to make it executable
<zequence> In a termina: chmod +x <myfile>
<zequence> Or right click, and change permissions
<zequence> Ok, I need to get going. Good luck
<Guest41010> thanks
<Guest41010> you too
<sirriffsalot> How would I set an environment variable when running Ardour beta 3 in ubuntustudio 12.10?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Which variable do you mean?
<zequence> You can add variable to your ~/.bashrc
<zequence> export MYVARIABLE=something
<zequence> Add a line like that to the bottom
<sirriffsalot> Hmm
<sirriffsalot> http://ardour.org/node/5281
<sirriffsalot> FORCE_BUGGY_GRADIENTS=1
<sirriffsalot> I did that with the export suggestion.. but arduor 3 is so laggy it is going to the point of madness
<sirriffsalot> Pressing the record button takes 4 seconds.. I have the latest nvidia drivers etc as this is a fresh 12.10 install
<sirriffsalot> zequence, thanks for replying so quickly by the way!
<zequence> sirriffsalot: add it at the ned of ~/.bashrc
<zequence> export FORCE_BUGGY_GRADIENTS=1
<zequence> you'll need to logout and login again
<zequence> Or, does that only work for shell stuff..
<zequence> Anyway, try taht
<zequence> Actually, you can try it by just starting ardour from a new shell window
<zequence> When you open a new shell window, it reads the .bashrc file
<sirriffsalot> zequence, starting ardour from a new terminal, right?
<sirriffsalot> zequence, is starting ardour from terminal by going /opt/Ardour/bin/ardour3 right?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: that sounds right. i don't have ardour3 installed though
<sirriffsalot> Ok, hang on..
<zequence> sirriffsalot: It says on the bottom of that forum post that the open drivers were a bit better
<zequence> sirriffsalot: The free drivers are getting better all the time. I'd give it a try
<sirriffsalot> zequence, nouveau.. what's this?:) Fairly new to linux in comparison to you :)
<zequence> sirriffsalot: nouveau is what you have before you add proprietary drivers
<zequence> So, just unactivate them
<sirriffsalot> zequence, how do I do this in 12.10? can't find the drivers button anymore
<zequence> sirriffsalot: It's now in Software Sources
<zequence> from the terminal: software-properties-gtk
<zequence> last tab
<sirriffsalot> Nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source) ?:P
<sirriffsalot> Is a relog/reboot necessary?
<sirriffsalot> zequence, tried it both with the open source drivers and the environment variable.. Same frustrating problem
<sirriffsalot> zequence, perhaps you can solve another problem instead.. I've got a laptop with RAID on it, and for some reason, no matter how I partition, the bootloader is either uninstallable or is not found when I try to install ubuntu 12.10..
<sirriffsalot> zequence, mind telling me exactly how I should partition and place the bootloader and or other partitions?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: During installation, make sure to have GRUB be installed onto the right drive
<zequence> I don't have any experience with raid, but the boot loader usually goes to the first drive, which normally is /dev/sda
<sirriffsalot> Yeah.. that's the problem.
<sirriffsalot> For some reason /dev/sda does not exist
<sirriffsalot> Only /dev/mapper/isw_dcggdjjfea_XPS.. :-S
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Sorry, can't help you there. But, you could make a bug report. Have you had a similar problem while installing, say, regular Ubuntu?
<zequence> or just Ubuntu Studio?
<sirriffsalot> zequence, no, it's the same problem for both. It really is my fault, because I cannot recall how I fixed this issue one year ago, hehe
<sirriffsalot> zequence, I'm seeing no change whatever I do with ardour 3.. and a new session has no problems.. Just huge sessions get laggy.. does that explain things somehow?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: This to me sounds like it has to do with Ardour itself
<sirriffsalot> Hmm..
<sirriffsalot> Well, their solution is the environment thing.. but to no avail for me
<sirriffsalot> zequence, do you have any suggestions on how to most efficiently move all the files from A3 to an A2 session?
<zequence> sirriffsalot: I'm not an expert in ardour in any way. Since it is a Ardour package you are using, i suggest asking about it on #ardour
<zequence> meaning, it's not a Ubuntu Studio build
<zequence> I know they can be a bit pedantic about that sort of thing
<sirriffsalot> zequence, that description being one of the reasons I turned here, hehe
<zequence> sirriffsalot: Well, since you are using their build, any user support questions should be ok for them
<zequence> ..which they should be anyway
<sirriffsalot> Hehe
<sirriffsalot> Would it help to build it from scratch instead of using the pre-build binary?
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-20
<delt> Hello
<delt> where is the equivalent of the DIR_COLORS file in *buntu?
<ethermonk> feel free to ask in #ubuntu
<ethermonk> don't know that one myself without googleing
<unityself> Is here someone who knows How I can disable the ubuntu studio autostart of the last closed applications Feature?
<cub> unityself, yes ... if you hang around more than two minutes to get a reply. :P
<Patero-ng> hello am I on the air?
<holstein> Patero-ng: you are in a support channel.. check the /topic and let us know if we can help you.. or discuss something
<Patero-ng> I'd like to know if ubuntu can walk
<holstein> Patero-ng: what are you referring to? migrate to another machine?
<Patero-ng> I'd like to make my box dance like a lady baba and post it on fb
<Patero-ng> yea move to another machine I hate ripped cables cause they create lag
<Patero-ng> my router is only 100mbps
<Patero-ng> and the troughput is really slow don't know what is going on I need better cables
<rhizo> Hi Folks
<Patero-ng> I dont' know you
<rhizo> Patero-ng: isn't this channel good for just hanging arround?
<Patero-ng> ok I live in UT,US and I like the snow
<Patero-ng> when I went to park city I couldn't ski
<Patero-ng> cause I was only 22
<rhizo> Uh, now I got the point
<Patero-ng> and everyone around me laughed when I felt
<rhizo> Just a guy from germany who is annoyed from using windows a long time
<Patero-ng> more of what I wanted to know about people
<Patero-ng> they all hate me dont like me wont/didn't help
<rhizo> upgraded a few days ago to ubuntu studio 13.10
<Patero-ng> I love using windows cause it rans grid
<rhizo> So much I am not into it I think
<Patero-ng> I made a stupid video about it
<rhizo> Iĺl take a look...
<Patero-ng> Now I can run my car better, yesterday though a woman on a 5 wheeler almost crashed into me I had to dribble really good remains me how good of a soccer player I are
<Patero-ng> that vid is from 2 mants ago
<Patero-ng> wash it here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvyTfq12iPg
<rhizo> Looks a little bit familiar to me, could be that I mix it up with another racing game anyway...
<Patero-ng> is the best racing I played dirt is good too
<Patero-ng> and I drive my piece of shit like a racing car too
<Patero-ng> reel life which has caused me countless tickets
<Patero-ng> damn americans
<rhizo> one of my new years resolutions is playing computer games a bit more...
<Patero-ng> mine is to drink vodka
<Patero-ng> again :/
<Patero-ng> then I will let me myself go with what I feel and do the impossible to be with her so in love with desire to live intensively
<rhizo> with vodka I need three days recoverment for a few hours of euphoria or call it how you like
<rhizo> are you quite a shy guy?
<Patero-ng> no I'm not shy she is
<Patero-ng> she is
<rhizo> uh I see
<Patero-ng> she is
<Patero-ng> she si
<Patero-ng> she is
<Patero-ng> sorry that was ocd
<Patero-ng> julie has it too
<Patero-ng> she and I drank vodka on the 23 of dec while her kids were sleeping on the 2nd flor
<Patero-ng> it was late like 11:54
<rhizo> sounds like lots of fun...if you just have mentioned before that this is like an impossible thing
<Patero-ng> I use to be mormon I started drinking to please the girls
<Patero-ng> is not something I like so is not a sin I'm still inmortal
<rhizo> everybody needs goals in life...
<rhizo> that sounds like one of the funnier ones
<Patero-ng> I wish angela would like me, I think she gets turned on by big guys 6"2 and higher and that has tattos on their back
<Patero-ng> I saw her when a guy pulled his shirt up and showed her his tattoos and she was looking more then enough
<Patero-ng> it was all done at the psych ward
<Patero-ng> and she is only 5'5 red haired she is probably the hottesdt girl I met
<Patero-ng> she lives only 5min where I live but I exactly don't know where she wont' tell me and nhow won't answer my calls
<rhizo> sounds liek a real pity
<Patero-ng> si
<rhizo> women...they love to drive us crazy
<Patero-ng> but I think erin is cuter http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o494/ubuntusaurio/1535450_10151880756207361_1215894072_n_zps85c7a1ae.jpg
<Patero-ng> the one with glases
<Patero-ng> is their religion that's busting me
<rhizo> ok, too bad that there is a catch again
<rhizo> I am in a relationship for such a long time, I forgot all the basics about looking for girls, dating and such I assume
<rhizo> hopefully I would not need this for long time
<Patero-ng> in the bedroom
<Patero-ng> or around?
<Patero-ng> I just close my eyes and dream away
<Patero-ng> I have to put my brain to work and realize that to get to the gol I can't just do it in a straight line
<Patero-ng> it takes tear drops that crash around me
<Patero-ng> to make the girl change her mind
<studio-user970> HALLO
<holstein> Patero-ng: we have a pretty open channel here, but, keep the conversation relevant to support, or music/linux, please.. thank you!.. there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Patero-ng> I'm sorry I need a friend or 2
<Patero-ng> we got the beat
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-21
<darklex> hi comunnity
<cub> hello
<zequence> hi darklex
<darklex> i'm installing ububtu studio 10.13 for first time, hope i can make music in this S.O.
<darklex> in the live cd can't get audio
<darklex> some one's have this detail too?
<darklex> any one in here is a music producer?
<waykool99> is it possible in ubuntu studio v13.10 to download and use the Gnome 2 GUI instead?
<zequence> waykool99: Not from the standard repo, AFAIK. Gnome2 is no longer maintained, but there are forks of it.Well, at least one - mate.
<zequence> YOu may be able to find a ppa that has it
<zequence> Which ever DE (desktop environment) you choose to use, you will need to install separately. You can have multple installed in paralellt
<zequence> You choose the DE session from the login screen
<waykool99> i've never seen Gnome 3 but heard such terrible things about it. Another option i've thought of, using KDE or LXDE (spelling)
<waykool99> and thank you for your suggestions, by the way
<waykool99> ahh. it is LXDE.
<waykool99> reason is, my computers are too old. in Unity and Xfce GUI's, they crash constantly.
<zequence> lxde is probably the best choice then
<zequence> there are even simpler ones too
<zequence> I like awesome myself
<zequence> I use either awesome or gnome3. gnome3 with newer machines. Fast, and simple
<waykool99> i've not heard of awesome(?)
<zequence> There are others too
<zequence> Just google linux and desktop environments
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-22
<k> hi
<k> hey could someone
<k> suggest me a plug in for audacious
<k> um for...
<Guest41288> hi
<holstein> Guest41288: they are well labeled in the menu
<Guest41288> what??
<holstein> Guest41288: if you dont find what you are looking for, you are probably going to have to move on
<Guest41288> the speed and pitch plugin
<Guest41288> is not precise enough
<Guest41288> is there something else
<Guest41288> to change the pitch
<holstein> Guest41288: ok.. there are no other options.. you should try one for ardour
<Guest41288> ?
<Guest41288> oh listen to music in ardour?
<holstein> Guest41288: ?
<Guest41288> ...
<holstein> Guest41288: VLC has plugs if all you are doing is listening
<Guest41288> I want to change the pitch of the music I listen to in audacious
<Guest41288> but i want something more precis than
<holstein> Guest41288: audacity has plugins.. VLC
<holstein> Guest41288: i understand
<Guest41288> example 99,8% i want 99,88%
<Guest41288> or more
<Guest41288> yah...
<holstein> Guest41288: you are using the pitch change plug in audacious, and you want something else
<holstein> Guest41288: have you tried VLC?
<Guest41288> also i have problem with channels with jack and vlc
<Guest41288> sooo...
<holstein> Guest41288: so, stop jack, try VLC, and see if it fits your needs
<Guest41288> where is that
<holstein> Guest41288: where is what? vlc?
<holstein> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1 (saucy), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3347 kB
<Guest41288> haha
<Guest41288> no the pitch thing
<holstein> sudo apt-get install vlc ..or the package manager of your chioce
<Guest41288> im in show settings all
<holstein> Guest41288: AFAIK, they have a plug in
<Guest41288> wa what
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TebytJd23g
<Guest41288> um
<holstein> should be similar there ^
<Guest41288> could it not be a video
<Guest41288> what is that?
<holstein> Guest41288: its a video that represents someone doing what you are asking help for
<holstein> Guest41288: but, i'll open vlc, and look in the menu and let you know where i find it
<holstein> tools - preferences - *on the bottom left, radio button for "all" rather than "simple" - input/codecs "play back speed"
<holstein> Guest41288: ^^ thats where i found the speed settings
<Guest41288> oh no but thats fine
<Guest41288> I want the pitch setting
<holstein> sox should let you get as detailed as you please http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13368283/sox-and-pitch-change-of-multiple-audio-files
<Guest41288> OH
<Guest41288> thats fine
<Guest41288> thanks
<Guest41288> you just did it
<Guest41288> i thinkl
<Guest41288> yeah using sox will do it
<holstein> well, you can change the pitch with it
<Guest41288> yah
<Guest41288> thats what i was thinking
<Guest41288> sorry
<Guest41288> the only thing I wanna know now isss
<Guest41288> how to I redirect everything to jack
<holstein> i dont, so i dont know.. and you really dont need to
<holstein> you can use sox to change the file, and play it in audacious via JACK
<holstein> or, you can use the integrated pulse to jack dbus
<Guest41288> oh no i mean that
<Guest41288> for like
<Guest41288> internet
<Guest41288> web browsing
<holstein> Guest41288: the included pulse to jack dbus, as stated above
<Guest41288> really?
<holstein> Guest41288: ?
<Guest41288> um
<Guest41288> i dont know how it works XD
<holstein> Guest41288: the dbus for routing pulse audio through jack
<holstein> Guest41288: you dont need it anyways
<Guest41288> yeah...
<Guest41288> wat
<holstein> Guest41288: i disble it.. personally
<Guest41288> uh
<Guest41288> I dont?
<holstein> but if you want it, its there..
<holstein> you would open jack connections and route the dbus output to your jack device
<Guest41288> how do I do that?
<Guest41288> Connections - Jack Audio Connection Kit window?
<holstein> Guest41288: you literally click 'start' to start jack, and, as i stated above, you open connections and route the traffic accordingly
<Guest41288> mmmhhhhh
<Guest41288> With commands?
<Guest41288> oh patchbays?
<holstein> Guest41288: however you make connections.. you can click and drag a virtual cable.. or use another patchbay.. or altC for connect
<Guest41288> um
<Guest41288> do you have any
<Guest41288> documentation on that process
<Guest41288> im completely lost
<holstein> !proaudio | Guest41288
<ubottu> Guest41288: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> or, just read what i typed above
<holstein> open qjackctl, start jack, open "connect", route the pulse dbus output to the jack device you are using
<Guest41288> ookkk
<Guest41288> and what codec do I need to play dvds?
<holstein> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest41288> got it
<holstein> you should be prompted when trying to play one
<Guest41288> yeah do i have to install that proprietary mp3 plug in?
<Guest41288> or gstreamers extra plug in
<holstein> Guest41288: you dont "have to" do anything
<Guest41288> oh i just cant play them?
<holstein> Guest41288: if you want to play mp3's, you'll need to add the ability to do so
<Guest41288> no i mean
<holstein> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest41288> I want to play a dvd in vlc
<holstein> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest41288> but vlc doesnt play it
<holstein> Guest41288: ^^ thats what i refer to, and still suggest you refer to
<holstein> Guest41288: you should be prompted, but if you are not, the guide above will tell you the exact packages you need
<Guest41288> ok
<Guest41288> oh
<Guest41288> DVD Source
<Guest41288> is that it?
<holstein> Guest41288: let me pull up the link i gave, and copy paste the information here
<holstein> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Guest41288> alright
<holstein> then you run..
<holstein> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Guest41288> thats what mplayer is telling me
<holstein> thats from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Guest41288> libavformat version 53.21.1 (external)
<Guest41288> Mismatching header version 53.19.0
<holstein> Guest41288: i would need much more information
<holstein> Guest41288: run this first..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest41288> yeah
<holstein> yeah? yeah what?
<holstein> !paste | Guest41288
<ubottu> Guest41288: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> paste the error output
<Guest41288> i will its just that im very limited
<Guest41288> (bandwidth)
<holstein> thats text
<Guest41288> no i mean
<Guest41288> for the update
<Guest41288> haha
<Guest41288> also itsss slow
<holstein> then, after the update, you will run the others again..
<Guest41288> mmhhh
<Guest41288> man ubuntu studio is fast
<Unit193> We could slow it down for you if you'd like.
<Guest41288> really?
<Guest41288> haha
<Guest41288> im scared.
<Guest41288> and why would you do that
<Unit193> Kidding. :P
<k> uh wait
<joeblow831274012> Playback failure:
<joeblow831274012> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<joeblow831274012> Your input can't be opened:
<joeblow831274012> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<joeblow831274012> sorry about that
<holstein> !paste | joeblow831274012
<ubottu> joeblow831274012: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> joeblow831274012: that could be due to the device.. try some other players..
<joeblow831274012> 1
<joeblow831274012> 2
<joeblow831274012> 3
<joeblow831274012> 4
<joeblow831274012> 	
<joeblow831274012> Playback failure:
<joeblow831274012> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<joeblow831274012> Your input can't be opened:
<joeblow831274012> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<joeblow831274012> wtf
<holstein> joeblow831274012: please use a pastebin
<joeblow831274012> ahhhhh ok
<holstein> joeblow831274012: you should test with another player.. not vlc.. just to make certain the system is capable of playing DVD's
<joeblow831274012> im the guest who just left btw
<Unit193> Right, /dev/dvd doesn't exist anymore, try /dev/sr0
<joeblow831274012> oh ok
<Unit193> Or, check what exists under /dev/ but there will be a fair amount.
<joeblow831274012> nope
<joeblow831274012> oh ok
<joeblow831274012> indeed
<holstein> i have just gone through them manually before, but what i finally did was play it wth another player, and it "just worked", and i looked at the device name it was using
<Unit193> VLC generally is pretty good, parole is the one that has problems. (Bug 1098323)
<ubottu> bug 1098323 in parole (Ubuntu) "Parole failes to play DVD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098323
<joeblow831274012> oh got it
<joeblow831274012> thanks
<joeblow831274012> yaaaay
<joeblow831274012> bye bye
<mlpug> what is the most straightforward way to produce youtube compatible video of given length
<mlpug> I want to submit music to youtube and it seems to require a video file
<mlpug> I intend to replace video content with youtube slideshow meaning this original video can be totally empty, black or whatever
<mlpug> as long as its something that youtube accepts
<mlpug> mencoder, ffmpeg or similar commandline method is preferred
<studio-user128> ciao a tutti
<studio-user128> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi? vorrei installare ubuntu studio ma non riesco..
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-23
<cub> Hiya Sakrecoer
<Sakrecoer> hi cub!
<Sakrecoer> :)
<Sakrecoer> whats cracking?
<cub> working working workin. :P
<Sakrecoer> :(
<cub> you?
<Sakrecoer> or maybe :)
<Sakrecoer> i'm free untill monday. so i'm feeling creative! :)
<cub> right now working is :/, butI'm leaving for a new company in March which will be :D.
<Sakrecoer> good!
<Sakrecoer> my job is pretty lame, but i only work 3 days a week ...
<cub> what du yo udo?
<Sakrecoer> you know homer simpson?
<cub> you're here in Stockholm, right?
<Sakrecoer> yes :)
<cub> hehe well not in person but I've seen some of Homer's work
<Sakrecoer> well... it's kindof similar... less chaotic maybe, and we burn trash, not atoms but its a powerplant
<Sakrecoer> i'm like a receptionist...
<cub> ooh
<Sakrecoer> take care of wighting the incomming trashcars
<cub> aha then I know
<Sakrecoer> :)
<cub> I work at a hosting provider, IT Service Manager
<Sakrecoer> homer simpson is a fairly exagerated comparison
<cub> hehe
<Sakrecoer> but it's good for students or people with side kicks :)
<cub> Did you get any way forward with what you wrote to the list about Ubuntu Studio and the government?
<Sakrecoer> yes and no... :)
<cub> sound like a government reply
<Sakrecoer> yes! :) well... i found out that only for microsoft licenses it's about 450 million crowns of expense every year.
<Sakrecoer> ONLY  ms licenses
<Sakrecoer> s not including apple, or iphones and products
<Sakrecoer> the problem is the employment...
<Sakrecoer> changing system, could end up beingg fairly expensive in terms of human resources
<cub> oh yeah.
<Sakrecoer> all the old teachers and admins that wont move...
<Sakrecoer> thats why i decided to focus on the school system :)
<cub> It would be quite a task to convince everyone involved. But they made some progress in Germany
<cub> anyways, meeting at work now. See ya!
<Sakrecoer> yeah... thats the thing, you can't really convince an old wolf to eat vegetables :)
<Sakrecoer> hah! cya!
<Sakrecoer> hey but cub
<Sakrecoer> if you have any thoughts and so... please let me know!
<Sakrecoer> :)
<rhizo> Hi Folks
<holstein> rhizo: o/
<rhizo> uh, in a few minutes the namm show starts
<rhizo> Maybe there will be some nice gear introduced...
<rhizo> I have some instruments in gigasampler (.gig) format, a while ago I used them with linuxsampler / fantasia
<rhizo> I switched to the new ubuntu studio and now theres a newer sampler, specimen
<rhizo> does anybody know if I am right that you cannot load .gig files to it?
<holstein> i think specimen is more about creating an instrument
<rhizo> ah, okay
<rhizo> I used to do that with gigaedit a while ago
<holstein> my friend [lsd] in #opensourceumsicians uses it
<rhizo> Have to adapt to the new times
<rhizo> ah, thanks for the info
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/2010/03/linux-synth-tutorial-part-6/
<rhizo> you seem to have right with the fact that it is more for creating instruments... thanks for the link
<holstein> thats [lsd]'s tutorial
<rhizo> it is cool, I am looking it right now...
<rhizo> ok specimen is cool, but I think I also need linuxsampler in addition to it
<rhizo> I just apt-cache searched for it, I found a frontend, qsampler, for it but not the backend
<holstein> AFAIK, it is the backend
<rhizo> isn't it in the repo anymore or have I set some options or so
<holstein> but, you can ask [lsd].. he's my go-to guy on this stuff
<holstein> i dont use it
<rhizo> OK thanks
<rhizo> just was thinking loud...
<holstein> sure... no worries
<holstein> i just dont know enough about the work flow to have any input
<Dermhye> Hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Are we ditching xscreensaver in 14.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> (like Xubuntu is IIRC)
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-24
<Rodisaurio> Hola
<holstein> o/
<Rodisaurio> Alguien habla español
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Rodisaurio> gracias
<Rodisaurio> join #ubuntu-es
<vincenzoml> Hi all. I have a laptop with only ubuntu 13.10, booting on UEFI since I previously had windows (RIP). I just installed ubuntustudio but the system still boots the previous system
<vincenzoml> I could eventually convert everything to legacy instead of UEFI but since every file is already there, I would like to fix this using UEFI
<vincenzoml> I have some directories in /boot/efi/EFI
<vincenzoml> one is Boot, another is ubuntu, finally there's ubuntustudio
<vincenzoml> Boot is identical to ubuntu
<vincenzoml> should I fix this inside /boot/efi or just in my main distribution's /boot/grub?
<vincenzoml> or should I maybe ask on the main ubuntu channel?
<Unit193> I'd recommend it at this time of night, yep.
<Unit193> !uefi | Not sure if it'll help, but I'm out.
<ubottu> Not sure if it'll help, but I'm out.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<vincenzoml> thanks, btw it's 9am here in Italy :)
<zequence> vincenzoml: linux-lowlatency is not signed as linux-generic is. Haven't tried UEFI install with Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> I would recommend using legacy mode
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio 14.04 will have a signed kernel
<vincenzoml> zequence, maybe I could add a boot stanza to ubuntu's /boot/grub, that would boot ubuntustudio's grub
<zequence> No idea
<vincenzoml> thanks anyway
<q2dg> hello friends!!
<MaFunes> Hola
<q2dg> I love music!
<samores1> holaaa
<samores2> hola
<samores1>  soy
<samores1> un mariquita
<samores1> que me gusta
<samores1> las cosas
<samores1> grandes
<totuvieja> Viva windows
<thumMoreniItah> aloha
<MaFunes> Noo salgaas
<madafaka> hola que MAC me recomendais?
<madafaka> estoy entre el macbook air o el pro
<thumMoreniItah> la mac tu:ti:am:em:at:aa
<samores2> lala
<samores2> me gusta samores1
<samores2> xD
<samores1> hola me llamo
<samores1> sergi
<samores1> amorews
<samores1> y me gustan
<samores1> los rabos
<samores1> quien
<samores1> me abre ?
<cub> wht?
<cub> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<samores1> my name is
<samores1> sergi
<samores1> amores
<samores3> my name y sergi
<samores1> yo soy
<samores1> marikita
<samores3> i very lame mingas
<samores1> no se como e dice en ingles
<samores3> i love lamer mingas
<samores1> yo foki fokin
<samores3> me busta chupiar anos
<samores1> yo pussy
<cub> zequence, is there a kick/ban thing available?
<samores3> soy un elfo de la comarca
<samores1> jajajajajajaja
<samores2> dsniff
<samores4> soy gay
<samores4> 8===D
<tumadreenbrgas> hello
<tumadreenbrgas> hola
<BarcosyPutas> Hola k ase
<zying> hola
<ratakakakakak> Zhichao deja de leer novelas, 5º aviso
<pepitogrillo> Kids, keep out
<rayhan> Hello
<BarcosyPutas> Hace las paginas web a 10 €
<rayhan> 1000€
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I'm trying to use a soundblaster audigy2 nx with ubuntustudio and I can't get jack to start in full duplex mode on the hw:NX alsa device; however I can do that on the plughw:NX device
<vincenzoml> jackd complains about that
<vincenzoml> moreover, in qjackctl, even if I type plughw:NX in the device name, I see an error saying that the device can't be acquired
<vincenzoml> is everything normal?
<vincenzoml> aha
<vincenzoml> maybe not
<vincenzoml> in dmesg I see an error about "not enough bandwidth for new device state
<onaxis> hi i need some help
<onaxis> i am new in ubuntu and i want to install my audio interface, any1 can help?
<holstein> onaxis: typically, you just plug it in. the drivers in the linux kernel are modular, and pick up what they can pick up
<holstein> !audio | onaxis
<ubottu> onaxis: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> !proaudio | onaxis
<ubottu> onaxis: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> onaxis: i will need more information about what interface you have to help more.. feel free and ask in #xubuntu if its a USB audio device and you are in a hurry, otherwise, i will be back later this evening.. cheers!
<holstein> also, for proaudio assistance, you can try #opensourcemusicians
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-25
<onaxis> thank you guyz, but i am really new, just install ubuntustudio, and my i got a firewire device.
<onaxis> thank you guyz, but i am really new, just install ubuntustudio, and i got a firewire device.
<onaxis> my interface is a presonus firepod
<someguest901234> hi
<Unit193> someguest901234: Howdy!
<someguest901234> what does the audacious plugin "extra stereo" does?
<someguest901234> excuse my english
<Unit193> someguest901234: Is it perhaps an EQ?  I don't personally use that, so don't know offhand.
<someguest901234> mmmmmmhhhhhh
<someguest901234> ok
<someguest901234> yeah
<someguest901234> ok
<someguest901234> im bored
<Unit193> ...Alright.
<bbba> hi everyone! I have a question here. how do i easily play my mp3 files when jack is on?
<MaynardWaters> bbba: vlc?
<MaynardWaters> bbba does the player matter?
<maa> maa
<hansford> Has anyone worked with JAMin ?
<holstein> hansford: i use it all the time
<holstein> hansford: i put it in the master bus out of ardour for a temporary mastering step.. i can easily remove it to send it to mastering
<hansford> any good? ... been reading up on it but old stuff
<holstein> "good" is a always a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> its in most repos, so one  could fire up an ubuntustudio live CD, or an AVlinux live cd and try it out
<holstein> you can do what it does with other tools, im sure
<holstein> i like having it all in one place like that, and its clear and easy to use.. also, easy to mis-use
<hansford> Thats what I was thinking...
<hansford> like keeping it simple.......
<holstein> im not really every doing the mastering.. if i did, i might get more particular
<holstein> actually, i probably wouldnt be doing it "in the box" , or at least offering clients that option
<holstein> but, for me, to be able to quickly throw something on a bus and make quick adjustments that make the export work for my needs.. i like JAMin
<hansford> I been working on In the Mood (Glenn Miller) since week of Jan.... and thought of using it to keep my input/output simple other than that I have a simple amplifier on each track for a little boost
<holstein> hansford: check out #opensourcemusicians ..i have to run to the gig now.. bbl!
<hansford> ok
<hansford> thanks holstein
<mikubuntu> just put a dvd movie (alexander) in my new studio installation and it won't play -- got a msg it might be missing (codecs?)
<holstein> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> mikubuntu: ^
<mikubuntu> k, was looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/171026/how-to-install-all-existing-media-codecs
<mikubuntu> software center says i already installed ubuntu restricted extras
<holstein> mikubuntu: its not the same
<holstein> mikubuntu: if you read the link i gave...
<holstein> mikubuntu: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<holstein> that should do it
<holstein> mikubuntu: i assure you.. i play DVD's in linux
<mikubuntu> yes, holstein, it seems to have worked -- dvd playing on vlc now -- haven't tried it in any other players
<holstein> mikubuntu: the players should just go use what they need when its present on the machine
<mikubuntu> on a previous installation on another machine i had the damndest time getting a video from a court camera to play -- i thin gk it was in quicktime, but finally got it with a little help from my friends here or in #ubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2014-01-26
<onaxis> i use ubuntustudio 12.04, how can i install greeks in my keyboard and switch between english and greek?
<mikubuntu> so studio uses XFCE instead of whatever it is that ubuntu uses?
<onaxis> yes
<mikubuntu> guys, how do i get more screensavers? software center not displaying xscreensavers-extras that i remember it having
<Unit193> mikubuntu: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl-extras or just -extras.
<mikubuntu> Unit193: kool, thx
<Unit193> OvenWerks: install language-pack-gnome-el  and use the language selector.
<mikubuntu> Unit193: 'unable to find package xscreensaver-gl-extras'
<Unit193> extra, only one extra.
<mikubuntu> dOH!
<ethermonk> trying to enable hibernation on 1 machine.  /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/ is empty. is this normal? should i just save the code from http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation as a file named "com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla" and not be missing anything?
<ethermonk> im not going to break my ubuntu cuz that file is missing some code it's expecting, correct?
<mikubuntu> Unit193: still seem to be a lot of screensavers listed in the screensaver mgr that are showing 'not installed' -- are there some other libraries that can be added?
<ethermonk> yeah i've ben wondering about this. in other linux distros i used, there was an Install button for the greyed out xfce screensavers
<Unit193> !info xscreensaver-data-extra
<Unit193> !info xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Unit193> !info xscreensaver-gl
<Unit193> !info xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod
<ubottu> xscreensaver-data-extra (source: xscreensaver): data files to be shared among screensaver frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 2986 kB, installed size 6346 kB
<ubottu> xscreensaver-gl-extra (source: xscreensaver): GL(Mesa) screen hacks for xscreensaver. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3957 kB, installed size 9293 kB
<ubottu> xscreensaver-gl (source: xscreensaver): GL(Mesa) screen hacks for xscreensaver. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 463 kB, installed size 1101 kB
<ubottu> xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod (source: xscreensaver): BSOD hack from XScreenSaver. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.15-3ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 143 kB, installed size 506 kB
<ethermonk> running it now
<ethermonk> every time i come in asking for help, i end up learning something else thats new  :)
<mikubuntu> Unit193: so -- i need to run sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-data-extra and sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-screensaver-bsod ??
<Unit193> Can have both packages in one install, and only if you want those packages.
<mikubuntu> i want all the screensavers i can get i love screensavers ... lol ... and i've got 600 gb of hdd to burn
<mikubuntu> but just making sure those are the commands i want?
<ethermonk> yup. all my screensavers are available now'
<darnkitten> I am triple-booting 64-bit win7, ubuntustudio 12.04.3 (linux 3.2.0-58-low latency) and Mint 16 KDE (3.11.0.12 generic), installed in that order, with a shared data partition (mounted as /data).  Although ALL the partitions show up on the ubuntustudio liveCD as removable volumes; since the installation of Mint, neither the partitions used in that installation nor the data partition appear on the (xfce) desktop or the (thunar 1.2.3) file manager sid
<darnkitten> ebar.  the (/data) partition shows up in terminal and gparted as mounted, but I can't find it or access it.  QUESTION (finally): How do I get these disks to show up on the file manager and the desktop, and conversely, remove/hide the partitions I don't wish to accidentally tamper with, (such as thw Windows restore volume)?  all partitions show up in Mint.
<Unit193> darnkitten: Can you check /etc/fstab, /etc/mtab, and `mount`?  Any other updates that may have caused this, or just installing another OS?
<darnkitten> pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818767/ - Before the Mint installation, I had access to all the partitions.--I had to use Grub Customizer to allow Mint to boot, but other than that, the only thing I did was boot into Studio and Windows to check they were booting properly.
<darnkitten> fstab, mtab and mount are in the pastebin.
<darnkitten> I've double-booted before, but it's my first time triple-booting, and my first time using xfce.
<Unit193> Strange place to mount it.  And, if you right click "Devices" in thunar, you should have some options.
<Unit193> Though, I'm out right now.
<darnkitten> Where is "Devices?"  I am not seeing it.  What do you mean by "strange place to mount it?"  BTW thanks for looking.
<darnkitten> The partition structure I'm using is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818877/
<darnkitten> Signing off - I am going to look up "Devices."  Thanks, Unit193.
<abc_> Hi, how can I install cinelerra in Ubuntu Studio?
<ethermonk> abc_,  http://www.heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra/cinelerra.html#COMPILING-FROM-SCRATCH
<abc_> ethermonk, is there any way to install it without compiling manually?
<ethermonk> it looks like its redhat based rpm. you can try installing the rpm with alien
<ethermonk> but otherwise it needs to be compiled
<abc_> ethermonk, ok. which video editor according is good for compositing and fx effects?
<ethermonk> i've only used OpenShot and kdenlive
<abc_> which is better from the two?
<ethermonk> i usually end up using both when working on major projects (as well as blender)
<abc_> ok
<ncom0pl> Hey guys, I'm on Mint 16 Petra and when I'm trying to boot it with a lowlatency kernel it freezes during the process. Do you have any advices how to troubleshoot it?
<DaSteele> cool this is irc
<Siya_> my ubuntustudio build: http://www.djerk.nl/wordpress/2014/ubuntu-studio-rakarrack-and-some-hardware
<mikubuntu> question, when trying to install studio from a usb -- i'm getting a LONG period of quiet and blank screen -- no humming or whirring of the hard drive at all -- this can't be right, can it?
<mikubuntu> i used the same stick to install on this machine i'm typing on
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-19
<puff10> hi ..there's an italy channel of thiS ?!??
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<puff10> Thanks !!! :)
<Unit193> Sure.
<vkrishn> can I install ubuntustudio ubuntustudio-14.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso on usb, and wiki page ?
<cfhowlett> vkrishn, on a usb sure.  on a wiki page/???
<vkrishn> meaning any wiki page describing it ;)
<cfhowlett> !usb | vkrishn
<ubottu> vkrishn: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vkrishn> thanks
<vkrishn> installed, now booting ;)
<vkrishn> looks nice, could not connect to bluetooth keyboard
<vkrishn> though it detects
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys. I'd like to get Jamulus running again, but it appears I have to install libjack0, which means it has to remove qjackctrl, jack2 and a bunch of other stuff I really need...
<sirriffsalot> Am I really stuck at this?
<maxtix> CIAO
<maxtix> BUONASERA
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-20
<SonikkuAmerica> Am I going to have much of a problem with Ubuntu Studio-specific applications if I use systemd as my init?
<SonikkuAmerica> While I'm on the feature vein, is there ANY reason in the world why we can't use Light Locker instead of XScreensaver?
<HarryHaaren> checkout http://tools.suckless.org/slock/
<HarryHaaren> i like it: its extremely minimal.
<SonikkuAmerica> Xubuntu uses Light Locker
<SonikkuAmerica> and since Studio is artist-glorified Xubuntu why not?
<SonikkuAmerica> The point still is there isn't much of a reason to use (an extremely obsolete version, too! of) XScreensaver
<HarryHaaren> i'm not an UbuntuStudio dev, so I hope you're not talkin to me :)
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: use what you like
<SonikkuAmerica> Fair enough...
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: the "issue" will be, simply, a matter of support
<holstein> if you go far from the defaults, and, the ubuntustudio team/project is already quite small.. you may find you are not able to get support for what you are doing
<holstein> what do i suggest? i say, go with a base that is meeting your needs more, and is supported and used by a larger community
<holstein> xubuntu is a great place for that..
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Sure I could do that...
<holstein> you can then add, whatever you want, from the default repositories for audio production, that, can be supported by the ubuntustuduio project
<SonikkuAmerica> (This is coming from a guy who's probably going to remaster an Ubuntu GNOME image and respin it with the Studio metas)
<holstein> rather than, trying to get support here for something like the init system, which, we literally dont touch
<holstein> and wont likely
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, OK..
<holstein> it'll just come in from upstream.. if you wanted to change it, and it broke something we wouldnt know, or have the infrastructure, or likely the volunteers to even notice
<holstein> its just inherited
<holstein> but, the issue is, getting you somewhere where folks are doing what you are doing, and able to support yo
<holstein> you*
<SonikkuAmerica> Well I'm not here principally to rant, lol
<holstein> ubuntustudio isnt doing anything to prevent you from changing init systems, or using lightlocker, or whatever you like.. but, we cant do much to specifically facilitate that
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: oh yeah, i dont think you are ranting.. and i dont mean to be either.. im just simply trying to constructively address where i think you would get the most help
<holstein> the most and best help
<SonikkuAmerica> Sure. I know at one time that we (in the topic) said one should go to #xubuntu for Xfce-related help and here for the Studio packages/programs themselves...
<holstein> if you wanted to, for example, be the ubuntustudio team liason on what you are changing, and offer community support for it, and write up wiki pages, and basically make that happen, id personally appreciate, and support that, and offer my time as avaible to help with that
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmmm... I should probably write about stuff like that anyway. I serve as a tester and community moderator for Ubuntu MATE, and for Lubuntu Communications as well, so this would definitely go in that vein.
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: that can cross over, for sure
<holstein> since, it would be nice if folks were able to use the studio stuff with mate..
<holstein> should be mostly trivial to do so
<xxavi> hi
<xxavi> any software for work with phrases/banners ?
<holstein> xxavi: phrases?
<holstein> you mean, a chunk of audio? like an audio editor such as audactiy?
<holstein> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 1934 kB, installed size 6699 kB
<holstein> you mean, a banner? like a graphic? like the gimp?
<holstein> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.10-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 3209 kB, installed size 15024 kB
<xxavi> holstein: nope, I remember an older MS-DOS very popular programs for banner modify style ... I don't remember the name
<holstein> xxavi: dont know what "banner style" is.. but, you can use #ubuntu or a general linux channel.. or share more specifics about what you are looking for.. cheers
<xxavi> holstein: I found it, the name is "banner mania"
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-21
<yann__> yann
<gaconsalt> кому можно задать вопрос?
<cfhowlett_> !ru | gaconsalt
<ubottu> gaconsalt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gaconsalt> After two months of Rabten in Ubuntu Studio, started strongly inhibit loading the desktop. I think the reason for regular updating of the system. How can I solve this problem?
<gaconsalt> After two months of Rabten in Ubuntu Studio, started strongly inhibit loading the desktop. I think the reason for regular updating of the system. How can I solve this problem? A similar situation Bila and vindous potmou sure that dannіe brakes due to upgrades ... how to bring the system back to normal now
<cfhowlett_> gaconsalt, no google translate.
<gaconsalt> )))
<cfhowlett_> google translate NO
<cfhowlett_> #ubuntu-ru     = you
<gaconsalt> под моим ником сидел племянник и наговорил чего то там - заблокировали...
<gaconsalt> теперь на убунту-ру нет возможности зарегистрироваться
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-22
<may> Error ODF general
<may> Gnumeric no soporta tener un estilo diferente para páginas sobrantes. Este estilo se ignora.
<Guest58939> Hola banda!
<mostro> hi all
<mostro> any one had trouble with Gparted?
<charly_> Hi
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-23
<may_> Hello
<delt> Hello
<delt> what is the name of the process that displays the volume/sound settings icon in the systray?
<delt> Hello
<delt> what is the name of the process that displays the volume/sound settings icon in the systray?
<cfhowlett> delt, indicator plugin
<delt> cfhowlett: the default setup has only notify in the panel, and not indicator....?
<cfhowlett> delt, panel > add new items > notification area
<delt> cfhowlett: yeah, i do have the notification area in my panel
<delt> except only the volume control disappeared (other icons are still there)
<delt> btw on my desktop, the systray icons use the "indicator plugin" .... if i remove the indicator plugin, they disappear, even if i have the notification area.
<delt> tried logging out and back in (with notify and no indicator) ...still empty, no icons
<delt> whereas on my laptop, i don't even have the indicator plugin installed, and the systray icons happily use notify
<delt> yep, double checked.... on my desktop machine, no icons appear if i have a notify and no indicator in the panel
<cfhowlett> delt, logout, login to guest account and see if they appear.  also: 14.04???
<delt> yeah 14.04
<delt> this is weird, on the desktop machine, the guest account has an indicator
<delt> and as expected, if i remove it, no systray icons - even if the panel has a notify
<cfhowlett> delt, yeah, you did something in your settings.  there is a solution: nuke all your xfce hidden configurations and it'll reset to defaults
<delt> oh and i found the process for the volume-control, it's /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<delt> cfhowlett: the guest session has the same problem
<delt> (notify is empty, even if i remove indicator)
<cfhowlett> delt, 14.04?
<delt> yeah, both machines
<delt> for the volume control on the laptop, the indicator-sound-service process is running.... even killed it and ran it from a terminal, saw nothing suspicious
<holstein> delt: you saw nothing suspicious? other than, the volume control doesnt start?
<holstein> delt: you say, you have no volume control in the panel?
<holstein> delt: personally, in "studio", i use pavucontrol, or just jack with something the panel application doesnt work with.. but, i would try making sure its system-wide, by using the guest or another user (like you say you did), then, i would simply check for updates and apply them
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> then, i would look at any 3rd party ppa sources that i have added and see if they are causing issues
<delt> holstein: i'm also trying to clarify this indicator vs. notify issue..... on 14.04, is the default setup supposed to have an indicator, or just a notify?
<delt> holstein: like i mentioned, on the desktop machine if i remove the indicator and keep only the notify, no tray icons appear in the panel. However, on my laptop the indicator plugin isn't even installed, and the tray icons happily use the notify plugin.
<delt> just wondering..... why? and how do i change this behaviour?
<delt> this is weird.... on the laptop, the guest session has only a notify, and icons appear no problem
<delt> so the problem has to be system-wide, ie. a package that i installed causing trouble
<delt> booting from the livecd, same thing as my desktop machine: systray icons use only the indicator plugin.
<delt> wonder how the hell i managed to make my laptop use notify......
<delt> anyway, bbl
<delt> D[pts/8][user@laptop]:~$ /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<delt> (process:25846): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.canonical.indicator.sound' does not contain a key named 'greeter-export'
<delt> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<delt> that's the error i get when running indicator-sound manually
<delt> same error when running the one on the desktop machine directly across nfs
<yohannes> hi
<yohannes> huhu
<delt> hallo
<delt> same error from guest session
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-24
<haven> Hi, I have a question about Ubuntu 14.10 torrent downloads and hashmarks.  I have downloaded Ubuntu Studio 14.10 64-bit via BitTorrent twice, and I got the same hashmark both times, but it doesn't match the MD5SUMS listed on the page
<haven> It seems odd to me that it would get the same wrong hashmark twice in a row.
<coelebs> haven: are you sure it's md5suns and not some other hash?
<haven> Good question.  Yes, it's md5sums
<coelebs> weird. i thought bittorrent would auto correct file
<Unit193> It checks hashes, so of course it does.  Where did you get the md5sum exactly and what torrent?
<haven> Well, let me rephrase that.  On the Properties screen of Transmission, it's listed as a "Hash" and I checked the MD5SUMS.  I looked at the other hashes on the Ubuntu Studio page and they looked completely different.
<coelebs> you didnt run md5sums yourself?
<Unit193> haven: That'd likely be the infohash..
<haven> Hmm...interesting.  Let me try running md5sums and see
<haven> actually, i'm trying to remember how to run md5sums.  I know i did it with a separate install but don't remember how now.
<Unit193> md5sum file.iso
<haven> in terminal mode?
<haven> it keeps on telling me there's no such file or directory
<haven> oh wait, I got it.
<haven> it matches.  Thanks for your help!
<Unit193> Sure thing. :)
<exxxit> hello everyone! I´m getting an error while updating. The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available. 15 of these messages actually. any help on fixing this please? thanks
<holstein> delt: you may need both
<holstein> delt: i would expect issues, and workarounds as gtk changes
<Unit193> exxxit: Did you add any extra repos/ppas?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hd> Ubuntu Studio 14.10 are operating nicely.
<delt> hello
<delt> i think my laptop has a slight problem with localization....
<delt> at least xfce4-terminal... take a look: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/xfce4-terminal-locale.png
<holstein> you mean, your xfce4-terminal settings? delt ?
<holstein> i know, one thing i do is use terminator.. i think most folks have a favorite term emulator
<delt> terminator?
<delt> xfce's term has always worked great for me.
<holstein> delt: ok
<delt> but i'm open to trying out others =) of course
<holstein> delt: i thought you were demonstrating a point where its actually *not* working well for you
<holstein> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-4 (utopic), package size 234 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<delt> haha, you are right as always my friend :D i forgot to mention that slight little detail
<holstein> im not sure if you are openting a file there, or typing? or parsing, piping..
<delt> ok, gonna check it out..... i'll be back (get it :D )
<holstein> looks to me like an error message about a file..
<delt> oh in that screenshot, compiling
<holstein> compiling what?
<delt> xfce stuff
<holstein> you are compiling xfce4-terminal? why?
<delt> no, not terminal
<holstein> anyways, where ever you get the "source" for that will be responsible for the support
<holstein> we dont even directly change anything in the repos..
<holstein> all the xfce stuff just comes into studio
<holstein> thats the "rub".. if you want to use other software than what is in the repos..
<delt> see, i'm currently working on implementing "zoom" (old mac) style window animations to xfce's window manager
<holstein> sure..
<holstein> expect issues as you change large parts of the system from the default versions
<delt> those little animations that show you where a window is "going to" or "coming from" when you minimize, close, open, etc...
<holstein> sure.. i always just use something with compositing.. a "plugin".. or a window manager that just does what i want
<delt> like i was telling you a while ago, i installed linux on my parents laptop, because they were sick of windows always crashing.. but sometimes they were confused about where to click to get a window back, or stuff like that.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> so, try something more like what they had
<holstein> mate
<holstein> there would be "training" involved in even a newer version of windows..
<delt> so, after my neighbour asked me to fix stuff on his mac, i was "inspired" to try installing a modified osx on my laptop (didn't work very well) then on my desktop machine
<delt> so, these nifty little animations in osx reminded me of the good old days where i was a teenager composing music on a mac plus :D :D :D
<holstein> sure
<delt> and i thought... hey, why doesn't xfce have those?
<holstein> there are default distros that just do that
<holstein> deepin, etc..
<delt> yeah, kde, etc etc
<holstein> delt: xfce doesnt have them... thats all
<delt> but i like xfce
<delt> until now
<holstein> delt: if you want to hack at it, you can, and you will likely break it pretty badly, and make it run unstable/slow
<delt> i'm working with the guys in #xfce-dev
<holstein> i would go to a rolling release with the most current versions of xfce, and go from there
<holstein> delt: sure, but you are not working with a distro that has those packages
<delt> i took several (bad) approaches, now i think i'm (mostly) on the right track....
<delt> it's a good thing for me to work on this project, because my C was kind of rusty (since the college days i hadn't been actively coding)
<holstein> the issue will be, when you change a lot of xubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntustudio around.. you cant get support in the ubuntu community, becasue you are not using ubuntu anymore..a nd you cant get support at xfce, since, you are using the unstable packages..
<holstein> not that thats a big deal for a "power user", who keeps things backed up.. but, giving a system like this to a new linux user could be quite bad.. with an unstable UI..
<delt> yeah i know
<delt> but i'd be really glad if my zoomanim stuff makes it into the next version :D or maybe it will take a bit longer until it's reviewed, alpha/beta tested, and considered stable enough to be part of the main xfce branch
<holstein> delt: if its implemented, it will be implemented
<holstein> delt: you have many ways to make what you want zoom..
<delt> ....?
<delt> 13:51 < holstein> delt: if its implemented, it will be implemented
<holstein> delt: correct
<delt> dunno if i understand what you meant.
<holstein> delt: you want zoom.. and thats *great*.. but, you dont have to wait around on xfce to implement it
<holstein> when i wanted zoom, i put compiz back on.. and used that
<holstein> i also, after that, used a few other compositors with zoom
<delt> but i want xfce to have zoom, so i started coding
<holstein> worked fine.
<holstein> sure. the issue is, others dont
<delt> that's why i added settings to enable/disable it
<delt> and they are off by default on a new/default install
<delt> right now i'm futzing around with having the notify and indicator panel plugin add an Xproperty to the root window, to map icon geometries to WM_CLASS names
<delt> without stepping on each other's toes (ie. overwriting what the other is putting there0
<delt> )
<delt> waiting for the main xfce dev/maintainer to add a function to the api... someone else is also (he wants to implement window thumbnails)
<delt> s/api/compositor api/
<delt> anyway, back to coding... thanks very much for your help/input/opinions
<delt> (and no, i'm not installing compiz on my parents laptop)
<xxavi> hi
<xxavi> how can I change the TTY resolution ?
<Unit193> This should do it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<xxavi> Unit193: don't work this solution for me
<holstein> xxavi: do you have a question that i can help you with?
<studio_> hy
<xxavi> holstein: yes; how can I change the TTY resolution ?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> xxavi: the link Unit193 shared is where i would start..
<holstein> if it didnt work, i would share an error, or a message..
<xxavi> ubottu, holstein: simply that solution ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution ) don't change the resolution
<ubottu> xxavi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> Care to share /var/log/boot.log ?
<xxavi> Unit193: http://pastebin.com/YeH00P0C
<Unit193> Bah, doesn't hit soon enough.
#ubuntustudio 2015-01-25
<hd> Hey there, Ubuntu Studio 14.10 operating nicely.
<OvenWerks> hd: good to hear
<hd> listening online radio with the embed audio player info from volume control, that to clean hidden the destop had being discovered multi desktop function in while to click, stills displays the song info by preserving desktop contents.
<Noturno> boa noite
<Noturno> Algum br on?
<Noturno> :(
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-25
<edword> i updated kernel
<edword> then my uca202 audio cant use
<edword> then my uca202 audio cant useable
<edword> behringer uca202
<edword> no sound
<edword> silent
<edword> i have probleme
<edword> help me
<mirf> poor edword
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> having some problems with being able to record vocals and music in ubuntu studio
<Guest16938> hallo
<Guest16938> ich habe eine frage zu  kdenlive
<Guest16938> kdenlive not stabilization in selection
<Guest16938> I have a question about kdenlive
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-26
<q2dg> Hello friends!
<q2dg> Bye!
<studio-user889> JOIN
<casper_> Can anyone help with AUdio I/o in Pd from JACK?
<studio-user445> hi
<cfhowlett> greetings s
<casper_> hello is anyone there at hte moment?
<casper_> I keep getting audio error i/o with Pd and JACK. Does anyone know what might be causing this error?
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-27
<sambagirl> i think future releases should have the option of xfce or mate managers
<sambagirl> how do you turn off the dock at the bottom?
<manifolder> Hello
<simply_shenaniga> manifolder
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-28
<studio-user742> abilerim selam
<studio-user742> türkçe destek var mı?
<krytarik> !tr | studio-user742
<ubottu> studio-user742: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<studio-user212> esto escucha tembien en spanish?
<Bardo> hi
<Bardo> does anyone know how to plug a sound card throug a Jmicron chipset firewire express card without having a jackd crash ?
<sw> hello
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-29
<manifolder> Good day
<sakrecoer_> good day manifolder :) if you have a question, just ask it. also if none of the present users can help you, try the mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-studio-users
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-30
<Guest58933> hi
<parlabane> hi
<cfhowlett> greetings Guest58933
<Guest58933> I was wondering if there is anyone who could advise me with USB 3.0 port not working on Ubuntu Studio 15.10
<krymazz> buona sera...
<krymazz> c'è online un'italiano?
<sirriffsalot> krytarik, no, disculpa
<orangefly> does anyone here happen to use a mackie onyx 1640i?
<ardya> can program changes be triggered to azr3?
#ubuntustudio 2016-01-31
<soum> hi
<soum> i want to make cyborg hawk to look like ubuntu studio
<soum> can somebody help?
<cfhowlett> soum, what the heck is cyborg hawk?
<soum> its an advanced pentest os
<soum> based on ubuntu gnome
<cfhowlett> soum, but NOT ubuntu and not supported by ubuntu.  ask the cyborg hawk team about changing the theme.
<soum> i like its tools but desktop environment is not attractive
<soum> it is ubuntu based
<cfhowlett> !flavors | soum these are supported  If not on this list, not supported.
<ubottu> soum these are supported  If not on this list, not supported.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<soum> ok i got you,
<cfhowlett> soum, you might see the gnome.org team as well
<soum> ok tell me, does software centers vary with desktop environment?
<cfhowlett> soum, the repos are identical but the tool may vary
<cfhowlett> e.g. ubuntustudio is built on xubuntu but still uses Ubuntu Software Center.
<soum> actually i have tried a lot but skype is not installed in cyborg hawk
<soum> ok , i will see that
<cfhowlett> soum, skype is likely NOT installed on ANY linux by default.  in ubuntu, it is a third party repo.
<soum> by the way, thanks a lot
<cfhowlett> happy2help! and suggest you install an official ubuntu flavor!
<soum> but after adding i386 lib it was installed in ubuntu studio
<georgeowell> Has Noah shaved his eyebrow off?
<georgeowell> wrong channel :)
<georgeowell> Linux Action Show is streaming rn
<georgeowell> for context
<sakrecoer_> :)
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-23
<studio-user568> hello
<cfhowlett> ask your questions studio-user568
<studio-user568> it says im unable to mount to os drive partition any addvice?
<cfhowlett> studio-user568, how did you boot?
<studio-user568> with usb, ueif, in live session now
<cfhowlett> sounds like a permission error.
<cfhowlett> bring this to #ubuntu
<studio-user568> okay!
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-24
<studio-user184> join
<studio-user114> Hi
<studio-user114> Anybody there?
<cfhowlett> don't waste time: ask your ubuntu question
<studio-user114> how to find/install system manager in ubuntu studio?
<cfhowlett> system manager?  there's already a settings manager ...
<studio-user114> sorry, I mean system monitor.
<studio-user114> so not possible?
<cfhowlett> I have seen a couple of references to the gnome-system-monitor.     sudo apt install it and see
<studio-user114> okay. thankyou.
<cfhowlett> note that there is a system load monitor available for the panels
<studio-user114> thank you all.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<studio-user114> -
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-25
<sirix> good evening
<CherryPuffs> Hey sirix
<sirix> CherryPuffs: hey what's up
<CherryPuffs> Just chilling :)
<sirix> ok
<studio-user559> UbuntuStudio 1604. Cant config 1st monitor left of 2nd ! How it make ?
<Nvidia-1050> I was wondering if Studio Ubuntu has good suport for the Nvidia 1050 ti GTX
<Nvidia-1050> ?
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-26
<studio-user784> ola
<studio-user784> testando ubunt
<studio-user784> u
<cfhowlett> !es | studio-user784
<ubottu> studio-user784: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-27
<studio-user396> HELP ?
<studio-user396> I wish to install steam on my ubuntu studio, any help is appreciated :)
<carsten-x55a> Meine HDD ist gecrashed und würde gerne wissen was badblocks taugt
<carsten-x55a> The HDD on my Notebook is crashed. How good is badblocks? Can badblocks repair / fix corrupt sectors?
<carsten-x55a> Is anybody out there?
<studio-user174> Hi, I'm new with ubuntu, first install...Qu : I've tried  different mouses, but some buttons can not be pressed, and have to validate by kbd ? help
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-28
<wook> has anyone else been having firefox memory usage issues the last week or 2?
<wook> it's getting to the point where firefox is getting nearly unusable, especially all the javascript errors
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-29
<Mr_Owner> does anyone know if UbuntuStudio uses the low latency kernel as the default boot option for it, and if my goal (for now) in using Ubuntu Studio is merely to have jackd and yoshimi for synth stuff, do I even need the low latency kernel or can I use a generic one with little likelihood of issue?
<Mr_Owner> Presume the 16.10 version if what I ask asking about
<Mr_Owner> not a single response, I presume nobody saw what I said
<Mr_Owner> does anyone know if UbuntuStudio uses the low latency kernel as the default boot option for it, and if my goal (for now) in using Ubuntu Studio is merely to have jackd and yoshimi for synth stuff, do I even need the low latency kernel or can I use a generic one with little likelihood of issue? Presume the 16.10 version if what I ask asking about (maybe leaving and rejoining the room will reset things)
<Mr_Owner> does anyone know if UbuntuStudio uses the low latency kernel as the default boot option for it, and if my goal (for now) in using Ubuntu Studio is merely to have jackd and yoshimi for synth stuff, do I even need the low latency kernel or can I use a generic one with little likelihood of issue? Presume the 16.10 version
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-22
<studio-user203> Hello, is this the place to ask for technical help?
<OvenWerks> sure
<OvenWerks> depending on what it is you want to know, there may be better places though
<OvenWerks> If your question is desktop specific, to do with xfce, then #xubuntu would be better. If it is system related (network, booting etc.) then #ubuntu would be better
<OvenWerks> for audio, this is a good place
<OvenWerks>  There are also some people here who understand video quite well
<studio-user203> It's about booting, I'll try #ubuntu then, thank you very much.
<MaynardWaters> I can talk about kdenlive
<MaynardWaters> i wonder if there is a #kdenlive chat
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-23
<BinSoe> Hi! This is my first IRC message ever - please pardon any misdoings ;-)
<BinSoe> I just tried to run ubuntu-studio live from a usb-stick ... no problems starting up ... but ...
<BinSoe> wouldn't it be a good idea to show the credentials for the live session either in the ReleaseNotes or (-even better?) as part of the desktop backdrop?
<BinSoe> Haven't found the credentials yet - can anybody help me?
<BinSoe> One reviewer in Distrowatch said, he had had to search quite a while to find: login: ubuntu-studio, password: blank --- but that did not work here, maybe that was for zesty or xenial ...
<BinSoe> Well, next time I'll try typing literally "blank" --- but honestly, documentation about preparing the live (=installation) medium seems perfect to me, lots of text, well structured, and all - just that final line missing ... Sad! as one might tweet ;-)
<sirriffsalothp>  Crap.. I've forgotten what program I installed on my small laptop to encrypt a usb, now I can't open that usb on the big laptop as I don't have the same program(s)... how do I check this?
<studio-user393> hello
<studio-user393> alguien habla español
<studio-user393> ??
<krytarik> !es | studio-user393
<ubottu> studio-user393: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-24
<studio-user625> ghokla
<studio-user625> hola
<studio-user625> alguien habla español
<studio-user625> necesito ayuda
<studio-user625> instale ubuntu con win7 y nome da opcion a elejir el sistema operativo q quiero usar
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-25
<CoderEurope> Yo.
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-26
<user0001> hi
<user0001> i just want to inform you, that there are big problems with kernel = 4.13.0-25-lowlatency #29-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Jan 8 22:23:44 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<user0001> under Intel i7-3960x (X79 mainboard) and AMD E-450
<user0001> Stopping System, Desktop working chopped (mouse jumping), no keyboard, WiFi-Problems, etc. ...
<user0001> kernel = 4.15.0-041500rc9-lowlatency #201801212130 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jan 22 02:38:04 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux is working fine!
<user0001> regards and have a nice weekend
<user0001> bye
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-27
<studio-user478> After upgrading to kernel 4.13.0-32 my system freezes a few seconds to a few minutes after login.   Any ideas?
<paulnoise> Hi, I found the answer for this in this room before and wrote it down somewhere safe......
<paulnoise> I have an issue when i change the volume on my laptop (ubuntu studio) using the taks bar icon, I get a second volume control appearing above it.  any Idea how to stop this
<paulnoise> Hi Danwe
<paulnoise> maybe you could help me
<paulnoise> I have an issue when i change the volume on my laptop (ubuntu studio) using the taks bar icon, I get a second volume control appearing above it.  any Idea how to stop this
<danwe> paulnoise: Hi paulnoise
<danwe> I know this porblem, not sure why it is happening, but you might be running two sound settings on the same time?
<paulnoise> yes, i think that is what is happening.  I had this last time i installed studio
<paulnoise> any idea how i stop one of them?
<paulnoise> i wrote it down last time how to fix it.
<paulnoise> i lost the instructions :(
<CoderEurope> saw some chatter from here earlier - all ok now ?
#ubuntustudio 2018-01-28
<BMArena> I wonder if the the PC Mouse has problems, like hanging or bad buffer flow or something?
<BMArena> I run a UbuntuStudio 17.10 on x64 PC.
<BMArena> Fresh Installed.
<BMArena> Sorry, for my bad englisch.
<paulnoise> hi all, I was on yesterday and founf a solution to my problem with multiple volume controls running.  Is it possible to safely remove xfce4 volumed as when i disable it at startup, it creates an error.  or should i uninstall pulse audio.
<Lisan> Hi everyone! I'm working on Ubuntu Studio 17.04, and I have some troubles pairing a bluetooth keyboard
<krytarik> Lisan: 17.04 is already EOL though.
<Lisan> I first tried the built-in blueman app, but it was not able to pair the keyboard, so I looked for help in forums and tried this
<Lisan> lisandro@lisandro-desktop:~$ bluetoothctl [NEW] Controller 00:C2:C6:F8:12:2B lisandro-desktop [default] [bluetooth]# power on Changing power on succeeded [bluetooth]# agent on Agent registered [bluetooth]# dafault-agent Invalid command [bluetooth]# default-agent Default agent request successful [bluetooth]# scan on Discovery started [CHG] Controller 00:C2:C6:F8:12:2B Discovering: yes [NEW] Device 01:AC:78:E6:4A:53 Bluetooth Key
<Lisan> Sorry
<Lisan> I can't paste it as shown in terminal
<Lisan> @krytarik What do you mean with EOL?
<krytarik> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Lisan> ok! thanks!
<krytarik> Sure.
<Lisan> Do you think I will be able to use bt keyboard after upgrading?
<krytarik> No. :)
<krytarik> I mean I dunno.
<Lisan> Ok! I'll upgrade my system and let you no then. Thanks!
<Lisan> *let you know (my current usb keyboard sucks) : )
<krytarik> Hehe. :D
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-21
<mtf8> OvenWerks: thanks for that info. Upgrading ubuntustudio-controls now
<zap0> anyone know about how to get raw MIDI data in a C program?
<zap0> anyone?
<studio-user206> Hi, I have been useing presonus firepod a firewire audio interface with my ubuntu studio for about a year and it works great. With the latest system upgrade it lost all conection with the interface. How can I get it running again?
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-22
<tarzeau> could i aks for new software package testers?
<tarzeau> qwinff is to convert audio/video material between formats with a gui (ffmpeg frontend)
<tarzeau> tutka is a midi sequencer
<tarzeau> http://phd-sid.ethz.ch/debian/slowmovideo/ is to interpolate images in movies to create soft slowmotion, examples at http://slowmovideo.granjow.net/videos.html
<studio-user211> i tried to boot from usb ubuntu studio 18.10 from unetbootin and got an
<studio-user211> error
<studio-user211> kernel panic not syncing
<studio-user211> im on a coustom pc running ryzen 5 1600 6 core 3.20 8g ram msi gt730
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-23
<lu1soidpolishoid> You are rockin it with all the Ubuntu Studio set!! If you have a jar for songs for your intellectual property Ill share some... and donate when possible.. Keep rockin!!
<magicrincevent> Hi! excuse my english, i'm french. i use ubuntustudio since 2014, i think and install it on each computer i have. i've bought a new one (Yeah!) a zenbook (asus) and, i have no sound (works only with a portable bluetooth speaker.
<magicrincevent> the chip is an alc294 and found this : https://forum.manjaro.org/t/alc294-analog-audio-card-detected-but-no-sound-internaly-or-headphones/54089/29?u=fademind
<magicrincevent> is there a way to works this on ubuntustudio?
<studio-user248> howdy
<Azukawa> hello friends!
<Azukawa> i have a presonus audiobox 22vsl usb soundcard/interface. it works fine, however when i start my system, the computer doesnt recognize the soundcard before i unplug and replug the usb
<Azukawa> this is a minor issue, but the longer i live with it, the more annoying it gets
<Azukawa> do you know how to fix this?
<Azukawa> im running ubuntu studio on a lenovo laptop
<Eickmeyer> Which version of Ubuntu Studio?
<Azukawa> where can i check this?
<Eickmeyer> Type in a terminal "lsb_release -a"
<Azukawa> 18.10
<Eickmeyer> Okay. Then you need to run Ubuntu Studio Controls and configure your devices there.
<Eickmeyer> Having Jack running at boot is configured from there as well.
<Azukawa> im no longer running jack, but alsa
<Azukawa> had some issue with performance
<Eickmeyer> Okay, make sure Ubuntu Studio Controls is configured that way. That said, you'll probably have to use alsamixer from the terminal to make sure your USB audio device is selected. Unfortunately, there's no way to make an external USB audio device the default at boot as far as I know without some advanced configuration. If OvenWerks is around, he'd be more knowlegable about that.
<Azukawa> hmmm.. maybe then i just live with this until i have time to configure my jack
<Azukawa> thank you Eickmeyer :)
<Eickmeyer> No problem. Just remember that when it comes to configuring Jack, Ubuntu Studio Controls makes it super easy.
<Azukawa> thanks for the tip! ill keep that in mind
<Eickmeyer> It's the only tool you need to get up and running, then use Patchage to do your patching.
<Azukawa> while im here, my volume controls on my laptop stopped working a while ago. When im using my audiobox this is no issue, because i can control the volume from audiobox, but since my computer is a laptop, i dont always keep my audiobox attached
<Eickmeyer> Interesting. I have a Dell laptop that the media keys go out on after sleep, but it's fine after reboot. Check your BIOS, or maybe you have to hold the "fn" key while pressing your media keys? That's a bit of a hardware specific issue.
<Azukawa> i have to separatly open pulse audio volume control to change any volume on my computer. Even the little volume "shortcut" on the start bar has dissapeared
<Eickmeyer> Honestly, that's a very hardware-specific issue. You could try in #ubuntu for help with that.
<Eickmeyer> Or try some googling.
<Azukawa> ill do that, thank you friend!
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome. :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-25
<heymanhew> So are people in here, just not talking?
 * Eickmeyer wonders if people actually read the topic line... 
<chunaria> .lp/
<chunaria> bgmjk,.khg
<chunaria> m,kil.
<chunaria> gvj,k
<MannChoww> ryryujry
<Eickmeyer> ^ https://reddit.com/r/ihadastroke ?
<Zurn> Hello, I'm having an issue with JACK not recognizing my QJackCtl interface settings... when trying to set my USB audio device as the output on JACK, it doesn't seem to do anything, even though it works fine through PulseAudio
<OvenWerks> Zurn: are you tryinh to use two interfaces with jack? (One for input and another for output)
<Zurn> Not at the moment, I simply want to tackle getting the sound to output from my USB device, which isn't something I would ever use as an input
<Zurn> Also worth noting: I have tried setting the USB audio device to OFF on PulseAudio before starting QJackCtl
<OvenWerks> With pulse running try running:
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> paste the output to a paste site like pastebin and send the url for that paste
<Zurn> https://pastebin.com/Rc7KPnc3
<OvenWerks> So you have jack set to use your internal device?
<OvenWerks> It also looks like you have qjackctl set to not use dbus?
<OvenWerks> Ok try:
<OvenWerks> killall -9 jackd
<Zurn> That's the thing, I do have QJackCtl to use DBUS in its GUI settings... yep, just entered the above command
<OvenWerks> Then try starting jack with qjackctl again
<OvenWerks> There are some jack applications that will start jackd with the default device if jack is not already running
<Zurn> Did it, audio is still coming from the internal speakers
<OvenWerks> Ok, the hard way... there will be about 4 lines or so...
<OvenWerks> killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<Zurn> It did temporarily stop the music playing from PulseAudio out of the USB device though... music started again through internal speakers (via Jack) when I tured it off in PulseAudio
<OvenWerks> jack_control ds alsa dps capture none dps playback none
<Zurn> when I enter the first line I get:
<Zurn> bash: kill: jackd: arguments must be process or job IDs bash: kill: jackdbus: arguments must be process or job IDs
<Zurn> bash: kill: jackd: arguments must be process or job IDs bash: kill: jackdbus: arguments must be process or job IDs
<Zurn> woops, only once... there's two seperate lines there
<Zurn> tried as sudo and got: kill: failed to parse argument: 'jackd'
<OvenWerks> jack_control dps device hw:Device  dps rate 48000  dps period 1024  dps nperiods 2 start
<OvenWerks> are you using kill or killall?
<OvenWerks> kill requires a PID killall will use the name
<OvenWerks> again killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<Zurn> Yes, I WAS only typing kill, however, when I type killall I get: jackd: no process found
<OvenWerks> good
<Zurn> so I'll try the next two lines...
<Zurn> naw, same thing, still coming from internal speakers
<OvenWerks> What is still coming from internal speakers? desktop sound?
<Zurn> WAIT! It's working!
<OvenWerks> Use patchage to connect stuff in jack
<Zurn> I had to change the PulseAudio output to Jack... thankyou so much, I've spent many hours trying to figure this out
<OvenWerks> your qjackctl config may still be messed up
<OvenWerks> I don't know, or it could be just that jackd was started by something that sholdn't
<Zurn> I'll keep looking into it as I learn more about the system, terminal, etc... but for now have tried switching back and forth several times and everything seems to work very well
<Zurn> Thanks again
<OvenWerks> good
<OvenWerks> you're welcome
<esco_pazzo> buona sera
<esco_pazzo> nuovo dell'ambiente grafico ubuntui studio
<esco_pazzo> info per liste e lista motore di ricerca mirc
<esco_pazzo> grazie
<higgit161> what interface should I use to record guitar and vocals
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-26
<hangar18> how folks! i'm using docky and i'd like to remove the standard panel. i'm looking everywhere for the option to delete the original panel.
<Zurn> Hello, I was on here a few hours ago with an issue about JACK not responding to my QJackCtl settings.... we fixed it, but now there's a much bigger issue....
<Zurn> Now sound comes from my internal computer speakers but not from the USB audio device we configured to work with JACK (which it temporarily did)
<Zurn> PulseAudio is the only way to make sound come out, which only comes out of the speakers - and get this, it won't work unless the USB device (which it doesn't recognize) is plugged in!
<Zurn> When I launch qjackctl I get the error message:   D BUS: JACK SERVER could not be started Sorry
<Zurn> here's the output I get when I enter a particular command (which I did not save nor can I remember, but I'm sure is very familiar to anyone on here): https://pastebin.com/Bt4vcdpL
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I believe you were helping Zurn? ^
<Zurn> Ya it was OvenWerks who kindly helped... I'm sure it's not too tricky a fix, though I'm still very new to all this
<sufy> hi
<Eickmeyer> Zurn: One of the first mistakes most people make is that they don't configure the audio device in QJackCtl. That said, what version of Ubuntu Studio are you using? (in the terminal: lsb_release -a)
<Zurn> 16.04.5
<Zurn> QJackCtl was configured nicely for a short time, now it's comepletely inoperable unfortunately
<Zurn> Update: PulseAudio seems to be working fine again
<Eickmeyer> Oh, gotcha. 18.10 and above has an improvement to Ubuntu Studio Controls that makes what you're trying to do dead simple. I'm considering backporting it into a PPA for 18.04. I would for 16.04 as well, but the EOL on that is in April.
<sufy> does anyone know if i can route my audio into my computer by default sound card and back out to a real guitar pedal then back in through my usb interface using several chords?
<sufy> cords*
<Eickmeyer> sufy: It's theoretically possible.
<Eickmeyer> Depends on your interface.
<sufy> im talking about using the regular sound card aswell as another usb interface3
<sufy> using alsa_in
<sufy> i just want to put a compressor before my pedals but i dont own a compressor pedal
<Eickmeyer> sufy: The only way you're going to be able to do that is by using Jack with Ubuntu Studio Controls in Ubuntu Studio 18.10 or higher.
<sufy> Eickmeyer: i have that how can i achieve this
<sufy> is there a program i can use to arrange it
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls automatically configures Jack to recognize any USB audio interfaces in addition to your regular sound card. The interface is very self-explanatory. After that, open Patchage and do your routing there.
<Zurn> Okay, random question: how risky or inadvisable is it to upgrade to 18.10 without backing up my harddrive
<sufy> ok im only getting one input and one output
<Eickmeyer> Zurn: I'd upgrade to 18.04 first, then 18.10.
<sufy> i need 2 inputs and 2 outputs
<Eickmeyer> sufy: Did you run Ubuntu Studio Controls, configure it, and then click on "Start Jack"?
<Zurn> Eickmeyer: Great, I'll consider that if I can't fix my qjackctl problem
<sufy> well i installed kxstudio repositories
<sufy> could that have affected it
<Eickmeyer> sufy: We do not support Ubuntu Studio with kxstudio repositories. That does affect our default configuration.
<sufy> Eickmeyer: ok should i reinstall can i do so without deleting data
<Eickmeyer> sufy: That's up to you and whether or not your home directory is in a separate partition.
<Eickmeyer> If it's not, then it's going to be an uphill battle.
<sufy> its not in a seperate partition, so your saying with ubutnu 18.10 default it will let me hook jack to all the audio devices?
<Eickmeyer> That's correct, so long as you're letting Ubuntu Studio Controls start Jack.
<sufy> ok is ubuntu studio controls a program?
<sufy> or just the default config
<Eickmeyer> It's a program pre-installed with Ubuntu Studio. It does all of the nitty-gritty audio configuration for you.
<sufy> how do i try run it now?
<Eickmeyer> You can, but not if you installed Cadence.
<sufy> if i reinstall what is the name of it
<sufy> ubuntu-studio-controls?
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<Eickmeyer> However, if you've ever run Cadence, I cannot guarantee you it will work.
<Zurn> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can help me make an external hard drive writeable... it's currently read only. I've tried a bunch of things on forums etc. but none seem to work!
<Zurn> here's the info on the HD: https://pastebin.com/P56WMdHd
<Eickmeyer> Zurn: That's not exactly an Ubuntu Studio-specific thing. We're very few in number here, so if you find yourself waiting for a long time, head to #ubuntu
<Eickmeyer> But, basically, it comes down to the file system. It needs to be something writable by Linux, such as FAT, EXT4, or NTFS so long as you have NTFS-3G installed (as it is by default).
<Zurn> Eickmeyer: Good point, I'll head to #ubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2019-01-27
<studio-user144> hello!  I am new-ish to linux, having only run mining applications on cloud servers, and am having issues with Ubuntu Studio on an older intel i3 x64 laptop.  When I close the lid and reopen it, the OS doesn't start back up.  I get a blank screen.  Pressing the power button briefly flashes the cursor and then shuts the system down.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.
<studio-user144> Currently, I am installing the flavor onto a USB drive in order to intall lubuntu on the main drive, to see whether or not that changes anything.
<Eickmeyer> studio-user144: It's a known bug with xfce. I'd ask the foks in Xubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> #xubuntu
<studio-user144> well thank you for the prompt reply
<Eickmeyer> studio-user144: If you don't get much help in there, also try #ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> We're few in numbers here.
<studio-user051> hallo
<studio-user051> czech language ?
<SlidingHorn> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-20
<mahmoodesk> hi
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-21
<djr95> P
<tomreyn> Eickmeyer[m]: nice website! if i may suggest potential improvements: fix mixed content on https, force http -> https, use RSA key > 2048 bit, disable TLSv1.0 and 1.1, use DNS CAA ( https://blog.qualys.com/ssllabs/2017/03/13/caa-mandated-by-cabrowser-forum ), make use of some http(s) hardening approaches ( https://ubuntustudio.org/ ), possibly hide php and web server version.
<Eickmeyer[m]> tomreyn: All of that is handled by #canonical-sysadmin, we have no direct access to files.
<Eickmeyer[m]> tomreyn: That said, they're already working on updating things anyhow.
<tomreyn> nice. so you manage non of php configuration, webserver configuration, files hosted, DNS?
<tomreyn> *none
<Eickmeyer[m]> tomreyn: That's correct, we just handle content via Wordpress.
<tomreyn> i see. :)
<tomreyn> https://wordpress.org/plugins/security-headers/ if you can request extensions
<Eickmeyer[m]> tomreyn: I'd rather this conversation be in #ubuntustudio-devel if you would please. :)
<zmagii> i can't seem to delete my vim installation
<zmagii> that is, the default vim installation
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: Could you take that discussion to #ubuntu ? You're only going to find multimedia-related support here.
<Eickmeyer[m]> #ubuntu is much more active with that issue.
<Eickmeyer[m]> or issues like it.
<zmagii> cool
<Alex74> well yeah wtf am i doing?
<Alex74> how did i appear here?!
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: so i've sorted out my issue over at #ubuntu, but the conclusion is that I had a strange binary at /usr/local/bin/vim
<zmagii> Would that have anything to do with ubuntu studio defaults?
<Alex74> changes anything?
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: Not at all. Let me show you exactly what the defaults are: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-default-settings/tree/
<Alex74>  at /usr/local/bin/vim
<Eickmeyer[m]> As you can see, we install nothing there.
<Alex74> yeah like a tresh bin no?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Alex74: Do you have a support question?
<Alex74> yea wtf is this forum?
<Alex74> chat*
<Eickmeyer[m]> Alex74: Read the topic line. This is the Ubuntu Studio Support chat.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Eickmeyer[m]> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<Alex74> yeah excuse me drunk as f
<Eickmeyer[m]> !language | Alex74
<ubottu> Alex74: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Alex74> again exxcuse me,
<Alex74> can i manualy import windows vst to run on ubuntu?
<Alex74> is that on topic?
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: thanks
<Eickmeyer[m]> Alex74: Kindof. You need to install carla and the carla-wine bridges.
<Alex74> hehh
<Alex74> any easy way?\
<Eickmeyer[m]> Alex74: That is the easiest way by far.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Alex74: Don't expect Ubuntu to run like Windows because, well, it's not Windows.
<Alex74> yeah got it
<Alex74> for a while now trying to work on lmms
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ok, have fun.
<Alex74> any other user friendly daws?
<Alex74> no midi no nothing
<Alex74> just a keyboard
<Eickmeyer[m]> My weapon of choice is Ardour, which does everything.
<Alex74> can you explain how i use my keyboard as a midi?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Is it a midi keyboard?
<Alex74> nope.
<Alex74> 0_0
<Eickmeyer[m]> Then it's not possible.
<Alex74> yep got it
<Alex74> no other modification?
<Alex74> just plug and play?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Unless it's a midi keyboard that uses a midi interface or midi via USB, no.
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: what would be the best program to use if i want to start off with a basic synthesiser (e.g. maybe just a sine wave) and then tweak it into a usable synthesiser for project?
<zmagii> *projects
<Eickmeyer[m]> But MIDI keyboards, if USB, are generally plug-and-play. Otherwise, if they have MIDI, they'll have to go through a midi interface.
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: Best is subjective, but Carla is a good one since it provides a virtual keyboard and can use synthesizer plugins.
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: The reason for me asking is that I used Logic Studio to record an album a few years ago and now I have the problem that I can't export any of the instruments
<Alex74> ok then..
<zmagii> So I basically want to "redo" them, as in, find things close to them
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: Unfortunately nothing we have is compatible with Logic Studio.
<Alex74> i have an old sound card
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: yup nothing *anyone* has is
<Alex74> guitar-u
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: Ardour and LMMS can use MIDI.
<Alex74> guitar-u 1630
<Eickmeyer[m]> Alex74: I'm not familiar with that one.
<Alex74> how do i make it work on linux
<Alex74> eickmeyer[m] its a cheap and old one
<Eickmeyer[m]> Alex74: Just about everything is plug-and-play, no drivers required.
<Alex74> that one requires even on win
<Eickmeyer[m]> The Linux kernel is that comprehensive.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Well, Windows' kernel isn't nearly as comprehensive as Linux. The only thing I can tell you, Alex74 , is try it. You have nothing to lose from trying. If it doesn't work, then that's your answer.
<Alex74> as i remmember it didnt work on 16
<Alex74> ill try but yeah
<Alex74> now a comp eng
<Alex74> not*
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: could i use e.g. an oscillator track and try to tweak it from there?
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: the basis of a synthesiser is an oscillator, right?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Alex74: Older hardware loses support due to bitrot (nobody maintains the code for upkeep).
<Eickmeyer[m]> zmagii: If you want. There's tons of synth plugins included by default, so experiment. Find what works for you.
<zmagii> Eickmeyer[m]: alright, cool
<Alex74> Eickmeyer[m]: is that a matrix chat?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Alex74: Yes.
<Alex74> thats nice
<Alex74> any connection to matrix global?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Alex74: Yes. This is a bridged channel.
<Alex74> thats very cool
<Alex74> iam also a maerle.. :P
<Eickmeyer> I also have a direct IRC client.
<Alex74> irs is rescue or relay?
<Alex74> irc*
<Eickmeyer> IRC is Internet Relay Chat.
<Alex74> ok then
<Alex74> quite new to all the term
<Alex74> Eickmeyer how do i pm you?
<Alex74> here or [m]?
<Eickmeyer> Alex74: Whichever. I'll be quicker to respond to the [m], but what reason do you have to PM me?
<Eickmeyer> BTW, we have #ubuntustudio-offtopic for social stuff.
<Alex74> Eickmeyer: just to talk you seem to be a social creature
<Alex74> i have question and stuff off topic
<Eickmeyer> Alex74: Feel free to jump in #ubuntustudio-offtopic. We have quite a few social butterflies in there. :)
<Alex74> exedently pressed X
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-22
* Eickmeyer changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Ubuntu Studio support and creativity chat | Ubuntu Studio 19.10 is out! https://ubuntustudio.org/2019/10/ubuntu-studio-19-10-released/ | Supported Releases: 19.10, 18.04 (with backports) | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com | Please be patient and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around
<mkdalm85> hi
<mkdalm85> xz
<Christoffer[m]> There!
<Christoffer[m]>  * There! (Sorry, but managed to get in)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Awesome, Christoffer ! Remember this is support, but you're welcome to chat in the Cafe as much as you want. :)
<vertex_sound1> Hello to everyone! I'm want to reset audio in Ubuntu 18.04 to default and I'm instructed to do that with this line:  " sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2 " . But, Terminal tells me that there is no aptitude command, than I cannot use auto-apt, than after I tried apt-get tels me that it doesn't understands --purge. So, does anyone knows is it
<vertex_sound1> better to do a --purge without reinstall and after that reinstall or to go with reinstall without --purge, or if there's some other better way to set audio stuff to default?
<Eickmeyer[m]> vertex_sound1Are you using the backports PPA?
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-backports | vertex_sound1
<ubottu> vertex_sound1: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<vertex_sound1> Ok Eickmeyer and ubottu. I'll check that. Thank you!
<Eickmeyer[m]> vertex_sound1: Obviously you don't have that added. Without that PPA, 18.04 ended life a year ago.
<vertex_sound1> Unfortunately I am tied up just for 18.04 because of radeon graphics support ( or 16.04 ) in RadeonProRender.
<vertex_sound1> I've messed up audio experimenting with pulseaudio, QjackCtrl, alsa in between , in attempt to get midi and audio together in Ardur. Now there's no sound at all, or audio devices on screen.
<Eickmeyer[m]> vertex_sound1: radeon graphics is in the kernel, unless you have a very specific reason to have the PRO driver, you don't need it.
<Eickmeyer[m]> What I'm saying is that unless you add that PPA, we cannot give you support. You need the ubuntustudio-controls in that PPA.
<Eickmeyer[m]> vertex_sound1: ^
<Eickmeyer[m]> vertex_sound1: As far as downgrading packages, I don't know why you'd do that. The packages don't store the configs, that's in your ~/.config directory.
<vertex_sound1> Thank you. I understand. I need to fix that mess I've made first (I belive) in anyway, because I'm messed up probably some modules, and drivers of alsa.
<vertex_sound1> Radeon provides that ProRender engine that suppose to work great.
<vertex_sound1> Now it does not at all. It worked on Windows pretty good.
<vertex_sound1> Radeon gives to Blender render engine radeon prorender RPR.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ubuntu is not Windows, and cannot be expected to operate like Winodws. Keep that in mind. As far as fixing your Alsa issue, I don't know, but add that PPA because our support of QJackCtl is depricated.
<Eickmeyer[m]> QJackCtl itself is not depricated, but our support for it is, if that makes any sense.
<vertex_sound1> Windows has it's own downs. In Ubuntu I got to learn how to work, which is general problem and couse of this situation. It's more complicated but if one knows what to do than is good. I'm learning now.
<vertex_sound1> Thank you for support Eickmeyer I read about personal pack and it sounds smart. But first I need to solve this mess I've made.
<RJcole45> I am in need of assistance. Trying to partition a disk and add Microsoft OS, having trouble doing that. Help please?
<RJcole45> more specifically, the actual act of partitioning the disk is tripping me out
<tomreyn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tomreyn> generally, the recommended approach is to install windows first, because it is more picky
<tomreyn> also consider virtualization since dual-boot is really a wasp nest IMO
<RJcole45> Gotcha, Yea I kinda went gunho and installed ubuntu, but that was 2 years ago. I'm needing windows now for software reasons.
<RJcole45> thank you, where can i install that?
<tomreyn> virtualiozation? on either OS. a commonly used free desktop virtualization is virtualbox, but there are other options
<tomreyn> if you need fast graphics or have only minimal system resources then virtualization is not for you, though.
<tomreyn> fast graphics on the gvirtualized system, that is
<tomreyn> -g
<RJcole45> Ty, no that wont be an issue, but I'll go ahead and try that and report back. Thank you!
<tomreyn> you're welcome, good luck.
<tomreyn> take a while to read up on virtualization, it#s a weird concept which one needs to get into first of all.
<tomreyn> but it makes a lot of sense then ;)
<RJcole45> I did study linux for a bit in college, and we did virtualization, but I'll study up and see what comes back to me. Thank you for the help (y) '=D
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-23
<Christoffer[m]> Thing @rjcole45 was actually looking for I think is like playonlinux, proton and virtualization like that.
<Christoffer[m]> But virtualizing a whole desktop experience works too though.
<Christoffer[m]> Thing @rjcole45 cpuld try looking intro is like playonlinux, proton and virtualization like that.
<Christoffer[m]> <Christoffer[m] "Thing @rjcole45 cpuld try lookin"> Then they'd be able to use like photoshop as part of their ubuntu experience.
<Christoffer[m]> Then they'd be able to use like photoshop as part of their ubuntu experience.
<Christoffer[m]> For example.
<mgrp[m]> Hi this is my first time using Ubuntu, I downloaded the software from online and now I am not sure how to install it. Can anyone help me?
<OvenWerks> what is the name of the file you downloaded?
<OvenWerks> What OS are you currently using?
<OvenWerks> @mgrp: ^^^
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-24
<Luza> sup folks new guy to ubuntu studios or linux period . i cant seem to get blender 2.8 to read my radeon 580 rx .. anybody get amd to work properly ?
<Luza> on additional drivers they dont show up either
<tomreyn> Luza: i'm not into blender really but i think they have their own IRC channel here, try #blender
<tomreyn> also you most likely won't need any extra drivers other than amdgpu which comes with ubuntu
<Luza> yeah but for some reason blenders not recognizing them
<tomreyn> if you're using the blender snap it may be restricted too much, preventing it from detecting / using the hardware.
<tomreyn> on the other hand, it could be a bug in an older blender version which ships with ubuntu(studio), so try vice versa and maybe try one downloaded from blender, too.
<tomreyn> *blender.org
<tomreyn> i just downloaded blender 2.81a and on this ubuntu 18.04 system with Radeon RX 580, in blender -> edit -> preferences -> system -> cycles render devices, i also don't see it listed on any tab. i guess you could probably get opencl working with either the open source (mesa / dri) drivers or with amd's proprietary amdgpu overlay drivers.
<tomreyn> the latter aren't supported by the volunterrs here though. i sugeest to seek some suggestions from the blender community since this is probably a more common question.
<Kaffeeknecht> gm
<Luza> morning
<Luza> hey man you willing to share screens ? and help me with my amd drivers ?
<Kaffeeknecht> sorry, a bit short this morning...currently fighting with my notebook's filesystem...
<Luza> oh ok no big thanks anyways
<Eickmeyer> Kaffeeknecht: Just for reference on that, we do not allow support via screen sharing for the security of all involved.
<Kaffeeknecht> thx!
<Olivier> bonsoir tout le monde !
<tomreyn> good evening, Olivier
<jukebohi> Bonsoir Olivier
<Olivier> je suis nouveau sur ubuntu studio
<Eickmeyer[m]> !fr | Olivier
<ubottu> Olivier: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-25
<der_Rikkit> Hello there, i just installed ubuntu studio 19.10. Currently I'm in the process of setting it up. Can someone tell me where I can check/setup my firewall? Thanks
<tomreyn> if you'd like to configure a host based firewall, there's "ufw" as a simplified frontend for iptables. a graphical interface "gufw" exists but i'm not sure i want to recommend this.
<tomreyn> der_Rikkit: ^
<tomreyn> since all ubuntu flavours have a common foundation, you can generally ask such questions in #ubuntu, too, where you may get a faster response.
<tomreyn> (but here is fine, too, if you prefer)
<der_Rikkit> ahh, thanks, I'm quite new to the linux world, so thanks for pointing directions. I'm basicly looking for an option to check which ports are open, and to close those I don't need. if ufw can do that, I'm already happy.
<tomreyn> i don't think checking which ports something is listening on is ufw's purpose. but it could enable filtering for ports.
<tomreyn> sudo lsof -i    should list ports which something is listening on, or ss, or sudo netstat -tulpen
<der_Rikkit> thanks for the help so far, seems like i have to read alot to remotly understand how to setup ufw in a secure way. At least i know where to start now.
<tomreyn> you're welcome. most home users don't strictly need a host based firewall as long as they don't need to setup services which shouldn't be available to everyone on the (wireless?) LAN.
<der_Rikkit> well, this pc may connect to not so friendly free wifis in the future, so I prefer to have at least some kind of defence
<tomreyn> sure, if this is a computer you connect to different networks, including ones you don't fully trust, you should take some precautions, such as not having services listen and / or using a host based firewall.
<Guest35116> Hello!  I'm curious:  Does anybody know how to load a scale into the Scala Quantizer in AMS?  I'm told that no scale has been loaded, but I can't find a button to do just that.
<Guest35116> quit
#ubuntustudio 2020-01-26
<PLC> hi' there
<PLC> anybody as an fresh install (or updated) of ubuntustudio ?
<PLC> I'm looking for the version of guitarix installed  :)
<PLC> if anybody can check ;)
<oerheks> !info guitarix
<ubottu> guitarix (source: guitarix): Rock guitar amplifier for Jack. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.36.1-1 (bionic), package size 1382 kB, installed size 7285 kB
<oerheks> !info guitarix eoan
<ubottu> guitarix (source: guitarix): Rock guitar amplifier for Jack. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.36.1-1build1 (eoan), package size 1399 kB, installed size 7301 kB
<PLC> :)
<PLC> because I try to compile 0.39 .... but it's dead for me ^^
<PLC> ;)
<oerheks> see https://sourceforge.net/p/guitarix/wiki/Install/ for details and dependencies
<PLC> yes off course
<PLC> but missing always something ...
<PLC> particulary faust is v0.95
<PLC> and not work
<PLC> I saw that https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/guitarix/
<PLC> but make a hammer to have a hammer ....
<Eickmeyer[m]> PLC: Looks like 20.04 will have guitarix 0.38.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !latest | PLC
<ubottu> PLC: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<PLC> :)
<PLC> I can't continue with ubuntustudio , because XFCE make me sic
<PLC> :p
<PLC> thk Eickmeyer[m]
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-controls | PLC
<ubottu> PLC: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sorry, wrong one.
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-installer | PLC
<ubottu> PLC: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Eickmeyer[m]> PLC: Long story short, install whichever flavor for whichever desktop environment you want, then install ubuntustudio-installer and run it.
<Eickmeyer[m]> It's also mentioned on ubuntustudio.org/download
<PLC> I tried it but I've got lot of problem to recover my sound card selection from last session every boot
